# Official Gaia Green Grow Method



## GiovanniJones (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey all,

I think that this is an important topic and I haven't seen a thread that's really dedicated to this.
Whether you use Gaia Green or another similar brand (like Dr. Earth), it would be great to have a place we can consolidate our process info.

I'll start here. Throw darts at it and let's come up with a process that can work well in most cases.
*
Germinating and Veg:*

Mix your starting soil with Gaia Green All-Purpose Fertilizer 4-4-4 (or similar) according to the package directions.
Use this in your red solo cups and in your one-gallon pots.
After three weeks in one-gallon pots, top-dress with a tablespoon of 4-4-4. At this point the plants are around 5-6 weeks old.
A week later, up-pot to your desired pot size with soil that has been amended with 4-4-4.
*Flower:*

A week after transplanting to larger pots, top-dress 1 TBSP per gallon of soil. At this point in time, use half 4-4-4 and half 2-8-4 Power Bloom.
Every three weeks, top-dress at 1 TBSP per gallon of 2-8-4 Power Bloom only.
There it is, a starting point to throw darts at. If we can come up with a great process as a community, even if it takes a while, I'll retype it as a set of instructions to guide growers with this method of growing. Is this a good idea for us to do?


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 8, 2020)

Used Earth dust dry amendments on my current grow and i can honestly say I'm extremely impressed with the results.


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm a newbie but I'm using gaia green for autoflowers with promix hp mixed with extra perlite and and 20% worm castings and some dolomite lime. I mixed 2 tablespoons of 4-4-4 per gallon and germinated directly into my final 3 gallon pots so i don't accidentally transplant shock and stunt the autoflowers. At 4 weeks I do 1.5 tbsp per gallon of 50/50 444/284

I'm at 4 weeks now in my 2x4 tent with 4 autoflowers and they are just starting to stretch and i'm about to top dress 50/50 of all purpose and bloom tomorrow. Every two weeks I've been doing a earthworm casting and kelp meal tea steeped in water from my rain barrel for 24-48 hours (more determined by my schedule than any reason to let it steep). 2 of my autoflowers are fast flowering and this is their last feeding for the other 2 xxl strains I will give them another tea in 2 weeks and another feeding in 3ish weeks with 1 tblsp per gallon of 284 bloom.

I sort of mixed and matched this method from mr canuks grow on youtube, and a blog called marijauanamama420 http://www.marijuanamama420.ca/my-nutrient-schedule/ and my own experience using pro mix to grow fruit and veggies in my garden.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 10, 2020)

@stonerlibrarian, that's a great link, thanks!


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 10, 2020)

Well, what if ya live in the U.S.? Gaia Green line seems difficult to obtain here. I have seen many Killer grows wi it up North. But in the state's, basically roots organics uprising line is about as close to gaia, dry nute wise I mean.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 10, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Well, what if ya live in the U.S.? Gaia Green line seems difficult to obtain here. I have seen many Killer grows wi it up North. But in the state's, basically roots organics uprising line is about as close to gaia, dry nute wise I mean.


Earth dust is the exact same thing and is sold by the same company. just different name.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 11, 2020)

I did not know that. I might hafta look into it.


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Aug 11, 2020)

Earth dust isn't the same company and it isn't the same stuff. It has a different NPK ratio.

Gaia Green is a division of Greenstar so it is the same company as: Grotek, U-Cann, Earth Safe, and Supergreen.

From what I've seen Dr Earth is quite similar they have a 4-4-4 and a 3-9-4








Premium Gold® All Purpose Fertilizer - Dr Earth


Description: Premium Gold® All Purpose Fertilizer produces remarkable result. Nutrients are released immediately and over several months. Premium formula provides optimum nutrition. Plants don’t lie – it’s great for every plant in the garden! No synthetic ingredients or GMO infested chicken...




drearth.com












Flower Girl® Bud & Bloom Booster - Dr Earth


Description: Flower Girl® dry fertilizer produces fantastic results as it releases some nutrients quickly and others may last up to several months. Ultra-premium scientific formula provides measured and optimal plant nutrients for maximum plant health and growth. No synthetic ingredients or GMO...




drearth.com


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 11, 2020)

Dr. Earth also adds microbes, which Gaia Green doesn’t. If I had access to both, I’d happily use Dr. Earth for this reason.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 11, 2020)

stonerlibrarian said:


> Earth dust isn't the same company and it isn't the same stuff. It has a different NPK ratio.
> 
> Gaia Green is a division of Greenstar so it is the same company as: Grotek, U-Cann, Earth Safe, and Supergreen.
> 
> ...


Hmm, well, I've been using Earth dust and have been extremely happy with the results. huge frosty organic nugs.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 11, 2020)

Since this discussion revolves around our procedures, what are yours? Do you care to share them?


----------



## Relic79 (Aug 12, 2020)

I have a 4x8 area with 3 plants on the full line up of Future Harvest nutrients, and 4 plants in Gaia Green. The Gaia Green plants are keeping up with, or in some cases are doing better than the synthetic plants. This is just barely anecdotal evidence as this is my first grow in a very long time so skill and knowledge should be considered.

I didn't think the Gaia in coco would/should work due to the coco being an inert medium. I was told it shouldn't work, I understood why, but my father mixed Gaia with coco after seeing it done on youtube, and I saw first hand through him that it did in fact seem to work well with such minimal effort and ingredients.

Using Botanicare Coco-Gro prewashed/preloaded coco mixed with perlite 70/30, I mixed the all purpose 4-4-4 at 4tbsp/gal and diatomaceous earth at about 8tbsp/gal (which I later learned doesn't do what I think it does in that way when wet, but can be a source of silica?). I pre-watered and mixed this for about 2 weeks as I read it takes a couple weeks to start to break down and become available to the plants.

While that was going on, I had already started the seeds in plain coco, and when it was ready I transplanted them up from clear plastic cups inside solo cups to 1gal pots with the all purpose coco. I dusted the roots with Myco Jordan mycorrhizal inoculant and have been watering with tap water. I transplanted up to 3gal pots with the same all purpose soil.

While vegging these under a 600watt mh lamp, I premixed power bloom 2-8-4 in the same way as the 4-4-4 above, I then lined 7gal pots with this soil, and transplanted the 3gal plants into these a week before I flipped to flower.

From my notes, it looks like I've top dressed twice since the transplant with 2-8-4 at 2tbsp per gal. Once around end of week 2, and once at beginning of week 5.

One of the heavier feeding plants I have seemed to be showing some Cal-Mag issues (but I also am very poor at diagnosing problems), so I watered in some Organical (Future Harvest OMRI certified). I'm Mid-Week 7 now and am still very happy with what I am seeing!

I don't know if pre-watering the mix had any benefit, or if the Myco Jordan's even worked since I only used it twice during transplants, of if microbial life just forms because life grows everywhere, but something is getting the food into these plants even without an living medium.

I am considering for my next round:

- Plain 70/30 coco with Happy Frog for seedlings.
- Plain 70/30 coco with FFOF or Gaia's Living Soil for early veg.
- Premixed Gaia 4-4-4 coco with FFOF or Gaia living soil for late veg transplants.
- Premixed Gaia 2-8-4 coco with FFOF or Gaia living soil for flower.
- Top dressing with Gaia as needed.
- Blumats with pressure reducer and city tap water. (My tap water comes out at 6.8 to 7.0 and has very low PPM. Chlorine is used here as well but also very low).

Thanks!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 12, 2020)

I have been using Gaia Green products for a number of years now and have been so happy with the results I will never consider anything else.
I have also compared between the organic and non organic https://www.pthorticulture.com/en/products/pro-mix-hp-mycorrhizae/ . I prefer the non organic .

I use just the pro mix hp for seedlings and sometimes add some EWC , but usually just the pro mix. I transplant into the pro mix HP with the added Gaia Green products just before , or just as the feeder leaves start to yellow.
I use the same mix for ALL new strains and tweek for individual strains once I get to know them and their needs better. 

To each 7 gal of Pro mix HP I add the following.

2 cups of EWC
1/3 cup of Fishbone meal
1/3 cup of power bloom+
1/4 cup of Alfalfa meal 
1/3 cup of crushed oyster shells

I water the 7gal with Blackstrap at 1tbs per gallon before planting in it. I also water with the same rate of blackstrap molasses at flipping to flower and again around week 4-5 . 

The costs compared to running bottles , especially AN is ridiculously low and the finished product is not even comparable. The key to keeping the costs down is buying in the largest size bags available which are 20KG .

I cannot recommend Gaia Green products enough to people. Really great quality stuff that doesn't break the bank. 

Cheers


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 12, 2020)

@GreenHighlander, with that mix, do you top-dress during the grow?


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Aug 12, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I think that this is an important topic and I haven't seen a thread that's really dedicated to this.
> Whether you use Gaia Green or another similar brand (like Dr. Earth), it would be great to have a place we can consolidate our process info.
> ...


This is exactly what I do with roots organics “ grow “ and “ bloom “. I do however feed kelp and guano during flowering to boost my P and K. But pretty straight forward.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 13, 2020)

Some people will top-dress at 1 TBSP per gallon each month. Maybe 1/4 TBSP per gallon each week is more consistent. What do you guys think of one versus the other?


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Aug 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Some people will top-dress at 1 TBSP per gallon each month. Maybe 1/4 TBSP per gallon each week is more consistent. What do you guys think of one versus the other?


I never actually thought about doing that, pretty much the same concept as a monthly feeding. Takes time for the amendments to break down and become available for the plant to use, so a weekly top dress would be more of a consistent feeding. I might have to try that. Good idea.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 13, 2020)

Dontjudgeme said:


> I never actually thought about doing that, pretty much the same concept as a monthly feeding. Takes time for the amendments to break down and become available for the plant to use, so a weekly top dress would be more of a consistent feeding. I might have to try that. Good idea.


I would defiantly learn towards the 1/4 tbsp a week. The only tricky part about using dry amendments ive noticed so far is the timing inbetween top dressings. They are all slow release and break down faster or slower depending on the microbiology in the medium. Id think topdressing a 1/4 tbsp per week would help mitigate potential deficiencies. If you topdress heavy once a month you could end up frying your plants.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 13, 2020)

Im not sure if GG does the same thing but if you sign up for earth dusts newletter they are always giving out tips and tricks on amending and topdressing. i found this to be super helpful.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 13, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> @GreenHighlander, with that mix, do you top-dress during the grow?


No I do not. I have tried a few times and never seem to time it right. So I keep a bottle of Neptunes harvest around for emergencies , but I prefer an early fade to no fade at all , so when a plant shows the need I just take note of it for next time.

Cheers


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 13, 2020)

My girls are hella faded lol


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 13, 2020)

Which Neptune's Harvest product do you use? I've never heard of it, so I just checked their website, it looks like good stuff.
Is it available at the head-shops around town? Thanks.


----------



## Relic79 (Aug 13, 2020)

i was going to edit my post and add these, but can't seem to (maybe you can't edit after X hours?) anyway some full spectrum bud shots (ceiling light bulbs) and some HPS soaked room shots of my 7 week flower Gaia Green plants.

To recap above, veg was in all purpose 4-4-4 and coco pre-watered and allowed to break down, flower has been in power bloom 2-8-4 in coco. Top dressed 2-8-4 at recommended rate twice so far. Not much else, just plain water and a little organic cal/mag a couple times.


----------



## Timbo-604 (Aug 13, 2020)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> I would defiantly learn towards the 1/4 tbsp a week. The only tricky part about using dry amendments ive noticed so far is the timing inbetween top dressings. They are all slow release and break down faster or slower depending on the microbiology in the medium. Id think topdressing a 1/4 tbsp per week would help mitigate potential deficiencies. If you topdress heavy once a month you could end up frying your plants.


I top dress with 2-8-4 once a week probably under feeding at this point. I was giving about two table spoons per 7 gal pot. Now they are in 15 gal pots and i didn’t increase the amount in my weekly top dress. I never saw any deficiency’s. Forgot to mention they are outdoor so just starting to flower now. About one week into stretch. Starting to get a few yellow leaves near the bottoms but other wise still green and growing.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 13, 2020)

This thread is amazing. So far, in a nutshell, if I could put a grow plan together that works for this style of grow, this is what it might look like right now:

Begin with your unamended soil and your favorite brand of organic dry nutrients. This could be Gaia Green, Dr. Earth, Roots Organics, Agricola, or similar.
Mix in about 3-4 TBSP of veg. or all-purpose fertilizer into your soil.
Moisten it and let it compost for a minimum of two weeks. Keep in mind that it has to stay moist. Use this mix for your plants.
Once in one-gallon pots, feed by top-dressing with veg. or all-purpose at 1/4 TBSP each week. I love this idea of feeding weekly in smaller amounts.
When transplanting into larger pots, use soil that was prepared as above, but with the bloom fertilizer.
Feed weekly by top-dressing with bloom or flower fertilizer at 1/4 TBSP per gallon of soil each week.
NOTE #1: At two or three points in the grow, optionally feed with compost teas. This might not be necessary if your ferts came premixed with microbes.
NOTE #2: Top-dressing is not necessary on transplant weeks. When your plants go into one-gallon pots, don't top-dress that week and when they go into their final containers, don't top-dress that week either because the nutes are so fresh.
Harvest, dry, cure, smoke and pass out.
I'll try to change this plan once in a while as more posts come in and we collectively form new ideas. I'd love it if a simple guide like this might work as a starting point that could work regardless of fertilizer brand or (in most cases), the strain. I'm trying 100% Agricola in my next round starting in a few weeks, because I already have a bag.


----------



## ExoticKangaroo (Aug 14, 2020)

Hope you guys keep adding to this. I'm furiously taking screenshots and writing notes over here. Lol. Thanks a ton for the knowledge


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 15, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Which Neptune's Harvest product do you use? I've never heard of it, so I just checked their website, it looks like good stuff.
> Is it available at the head-shops around town? Thanks.


Any garden center should carry it.


Cheers


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 15, 2020)

If you reuse your medium test your soil amazon sell cheap npk and ph tester all togethers and easy to use
After the third cycle with my medium it became hot
Now this cycle i will top dress at half the streng.

Love gaia green make it simple 2 bag of 20kg a year !with a pinch off dolomite garden lime to keep the ph from getting to acid.

Cheaper place i cant get it !








Indoor Growing Canada - Hydroponic & Soil Supplies and Equipment


HOLIDAY SALE 10% OFF NUTRIENTS! - The Number 1 rated Indoor Growing & Hydroponics store in Canada. We are dedicated in helping every grower find the best Grow tents, grow lights, grow kits and more. Free shipping on eligible orders over $149 in Canada.




indoor-growing-canada.myshopify.com


----------



## Dabbie McDoob (Aug 15, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Any garden center should carry it.
> View attachment 4654209
> 
> Cheers


I see your on the east coast as well.

How do you find this product? Is it compost extract?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 15, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Any garden center should carry it.
> View attachment 4654209
> 
> Cheers


I appreciate that, thanks. I think that this'll be a great thing to add to the instruction sheet the next time I update it!


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 15, 2020)

This is the best price I know of for Gaia Green products, they have two storefronts in the Greater Toronto Area:








Hydroponic Store Canada - Holland Industry Growing Supplies


Hydroponics Products and Indoor Growing Supplies by one of the oldest hydroponics store in Canada. Grow lights, kits, tents, irrigation, nutrients and more.




www.hollandindustry.com


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 16, 2020)

Dabbie McDoob said:


> I see your on the east coast as well.
> 
> How do you find this product? Is it compost extract?


I usually get it from a place called Halifax Seed. 
TBH I am not 100% sure on what it is other then it is really good lol 



swedsteven said:


> If you reuse your medium test your soil amazon sell cheap npk and ph tester all togethers and easy to use
> After the third cycle with my medium it became hot
> Now this cycle i will top dress at half the streng.
> 
> ...



I stopped reusing and trying to re amend my soil. I have pretty hard water and the build up it causes was creating problems. I will sometimes now reuse at a rate of 1/4 old soil 3/4 new in my final 7gal pots. I also will reuse for veg in my 1gal pots. Other then that my used soil goes outside into garden beds. 

Cheers


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 16, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> TBH I am not 100% sure on what it is other then it is really good lol


That's all I really need to hear, lol, I'm sold on it!

I use this water filter and water inline with a little hose right in my basement. It keeps all the mineral levels in the water pretty low. I'm not sure if that's good or bad, but helpful in preventing buildups I hope.

My wife looks for places on the ocean in NS all the time on the Realtor website, hoping to have a summer home there for when we retire. So beautiful out there.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 17, 2020)

The Neptune's Harvest website has a retail store locator on their website that seems helpful.

So, @GreenHighlander, if you're growing organically and you see some deficiency, do you water with Neptune's Harvest at 1 TBSP per gallon of water, as per their instructions? Do you do this weekly until the end of the grow? Thanks, I really appreciate this.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> The Neptune's Harvest website has a retail store locator on their website that seems helpful.
> 
> So, @GreenHighlander, if you're growing organically and you see some deficiency, do you water with Neptune's Harvest at 1 TBSP per gallon of water, as per their instructions? Do you do this weekly until the end of the grow? Thanks, I really appreciate this.


It all depends on how bad the soil is running out of gas. For the most part I just let things play out and make adjustments if I run it again. But ya the rare time I do use it I do so at a rate of 1 tbs per gal. I freind of mine also swears by it as a foliar 

Cheers


----------



## Chadwick9519 (Aug 17, 2020)

New to growing with soil and Organic Amendments and fertilizers im in need of some advice from others who know more then me and i cant seem to find anything on google that can help me out. I have previously grown hydro and synthetic Nutrients but do to the summer weather i cant seem to keep my water temps low enough to do that atm.

I Currently have 1 Kush'n cheese from Dinafem
2 bag seed of Skywalker O.G
Just curious if my soil has all the right stuff
Im going to be putting the girls in 5 gallon fabric pots with a mix of
ProMox BX and im adding COCO and WormCastings
Dolomite lime
Fine ground oyster shell
Organic Kelp meal
Organic neem fertilizer
Bone Meal

Gaia Green all purpose for veg
Gaia Green 284 for bloom

Does this sound okay? Is there something i should add or take out ? Would this make my soil "hot" as i said im new and open to criticism or pointers, KNOWLEDGE IS POWER


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 17, 2020)

Chadwick9519 said:


> New to growing with soil and Organic Amendments and fertilizers im in need of some advice from others who know more then me and i cant seem to find anything on google that can help me out. I have previously grown hydro and synthetic Nutrients but do to the summer weather i cant seem to keep my water temps low enough to do that atm.
> 
> I Currently have 1 Kush'n cheese from Dinafem
> 2 bag seed of Skywalker O.G
> ...


Wow dont use lime and oyester shell nono with new promix you dont need its already in there
Use your mix of medium promix coco and worm casting and add only the 4-4-4 for the premix as told on the box and top dres 50/50 or 25/75 with the 2-8-4 every 3 to 4 week more then that is to much . I am high peace bro read on this site a lot off great info.

1cup off 4-4-4 is enought for the first 5 gallon mix
Then half for the topdress use a litlle off worm casting when top dressing and mix it on the top even if it break some small root half inch off the top soil. Good luck water only


----------



## Chadwick9519 (Aug 17, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> Wow dont use lime and oyester shell nono with new promix you dont need its already in there
> Use your mix of medium promix coco and worm casting and add only the 4-4-4 for the premix as told on the box and top dres 50/50 or 25/75 with the 2-8-4 every 3 to 4 week more then that is to much . I am high peace bro read on this site a lot off great info.
> 
> 1cup off 4-4-4 is enought for the first 5 gallon mix
> Then half for the topdress use a litlle off worm casting when top dressing and mix it on the top even if it break some small root half inch off the top soil. Good luck water only


Fuck i already mixed it all and transplanted them into 1 gallon containers for now


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 17, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> It all depends on how bad the soil is running out of gas. For the most part I just let things play out and make adjustments if I run it again. But ya the rare time I do use it I do so at a rate of 1 tbs per gal. I freind of mine also swears by it as a foliar
> 
> Cheers


Even though I'm late into my current grow, I've felt like the nutes have been pretty depleted for a while now, so I just added some Neptune's harvest to each plant to hopefully make my plants a little less hungry. Thanks for that tip, I picked up a gallon exactly like yours today. Next time I grow, I'm going to start at around that 1 cup of Gaia Green per 5 gallons of soil, which is quite a bit more than I used this time around. Really appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 5, 2020)

I love to reuse my promix ! 
8 cycle in this promix fourth cycle in organic mix
Top dress last week 444 now i will give 284
Only a 1/4 cup each fop dress this round my soil was hot as hell in the beginning .

3 week in flow.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Sep 12, 2020)

Great thread! Every grower that can get their hands on this should try it at least once. I’m a changed grower and will never go back to salts and synthetics again. This stuff is garden gold.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Sep 12, 2020)

I top feed once every 3-4 weeks. Fill the plants fridge and let it eat. Best way to activate and compliment the soil is with more beneficial bacteria and microbes. Brew compost tea’s!

I feed the plants tea two times per feed cycle. Up to the 5th week of flower or just after my last feeding.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Sep 12, 2020)

My garden using Gaia and Kootenay bio compost on week 2 of flower

Happy growing!


----------



## myke (Sep 14, 2020)

Great thread! Cost me a bit but I think I have all the stuff or maybe not. 
I have the basic 1/3 peat/humis/per light 1 cup dolomite lime per and one cup kelp per 7.5g
Where I need a bit of help is with the rest. I have 
Alpha 
Insect frass 
Rock dust 
Gaia green 4-4-4. Plan is to cook for about 2 months.


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 15, 2020)

myke said:


> Great thread! Cost me a bit but I think I have all the stuff or maybe not.
> I have the basic
> Gaia green 4-4-4. Plan is to cook for about 2 months.


Gaia 444 and 284 is all you need my old promix is full off life !


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 18, 2020)

great thread thanks for posting it up gio
I have used Gaia green pretty much exclusively for 1-2 years.
started with the living soil in a bag,but it was kind of expensive 30 litres for $30(originally it was $24 I think) and they stopped carrying it for awhile so I had to switch to fox farm bagged soil(happy frog & ocean forest i think they were called) for a bit but didnt like them as much, so i got a bail of promix and a 2kg jug of all purpose and power bloom.
ended up doing a side by side with the soil I mixed and the ocean forest,Gaia green dry amendments blew the ffof away after a month I just took out the ffof one cause it was getting crowded in the tent and it was so much smaller than the other clone.
so ya love the gaia green amendments, they kick ass


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks That's was helpful.
What's your recipe for your mix?

My first grow was promix, worm castings, and gaia green. but my soil got super acidic and the plants got magnesium and calcium lock outs (I think i'm no expert). Although i think I overwatered them too and they were stresed.

So I did buy some living soil for this 2nd grow and i'm gonna see how that goes. AT $30 a bag it's not sustainable in the longrun (hopefully I can get a few grows from the living soil)


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 19, 2020)

this is from my last run
all grown 100% organic using only Gaia green all purpose and bloom dry amendments with added kelp(Gaia green),insect frass(Gaia green),neem meal,dolomite lime and crushed oyster shell and just plain water the whole way
now I have purchased a bunch more of Gaia green amendments to add to my all purpose and bloom.now I have blumats now and this soil with the blumats go together like peanut butter and jelly, the plants and soil absolutly love the constant moisture the blumats provide,to top dress your plants all you have to do is put a scoop of your amendments under the drip line and it slowly drips into your medium. If anyone is interested I could post the mix I use don't know exactly of the top of my head


----------



## MickFoster (Sep 19, 2020)

I've read through this thread a couple of times and it seems that the dry amendments mentioned are used in some type of soil or Promix HP peat moss......or a combination.

Does anyone use it successfully in a coco/perlite mix without any soil or peat?


----------



## myke (Sep 19, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I've read through this thread a couple of times and it seems that the dry amendments mentioned are used in some type of soil or Promix HP peat moss......or a combination.
> 
> Does anyone use it successfully in a coco/perlite mix without any soil or peat?


They are slow release so youd have to water it in ahead of time id think.Im just making a move away from coco but sounds like it would work.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 19, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I've read through this thread a couple of times and it seems that the dry amendments mentioned are used in some type of soil or Promix HP peat moss......or a combination.
> 
> Does anyone use it successfully in a coco/perlite mix without any soil or peat?


im pretty sure i read in a blumat thread that someone used organic amendments with coco and it worked


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Sep 19, 2020)

MickFoster said:


> I've read through this thread a couple of times and it seems that the dry amendments mentioned are used in some type of soil or Promix HP peat moss......or a combination.
> 
> Does anyone use it successfully in a coco/perlite mix without any soil or peat?


Never done it, but have you seen Mr Canuks grow on youtube? He does and makes videos about it. I've watched many of his videos and he mixes it up and does some grows with Gaia Green living soil (cause he's sponsored by them) and other grows with coco/perlite & gaia green. Here a video where does does exactly what you are describing.


----------



## MickFoster (Sep 19, 2020)

stonerlibrarian said:


> Never done it, but have you seen Mr Canuks grow on youtube? He does and makes videos about it. I've watched many of his videos and he mixes it up and does some grows with Gaia Green living soil (cause he's sponsored by them) and other grows with coco/perlite & gaia green. Here a video where does does exactly what you are describing.


Thanks for the reply.

I'm familiar with mr. canuck.......not a fan.
I asked the question because a lot of growers on different forums have tried it with coco and start threads asking for advice because they're having problems.......without solutions. I've yet to see a successful grow by using the dry amendments with coco.


----------



## Sup Im BirDy (Sep 19, 2020)

stonerlibrarian said:


> Never done it, but have you seen Mr Canuks grow on youtube? He does and makes videos about it. I've watched many of his videos and he mixes it up and does some grows with Gaia Green living soil (cause he's sponsored by them) and other grows with coco/perlite & gaia green. Here a video where does does exactly what you are describing.


Canuks way doesn’t work. I’ve tried with down to earth amendments several times... nothing worked. Mother Earth coco + perlite.. 7 beans down the drain. The second i went back to happy frog & coco loco I was fine. Many other forums will tell you the same.
You guys should add down to earth to this list for the east coast people. That and dr earth


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Sep 19, 2020)

Interesting. I've never tried it


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 19, 2020)

Dr. Earth has great dry fertilizer and Happy Frog fruit and flower is another option. Stinks but very good fert.


----------



## myke (Sep 19, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> View attachment 4688903
> View attachment 4688904View attachment 4688905
> this is from my last run
> all grown 100% organic using only Gaia green all purpose and bloom dry amendments with added kelp(Gaia green),insect frass(Gaia green),neem meal,dolomite lime and crushed oyster shell and just plain water the whole way
> now I have purchased a bunch more of Gaia green amendments to add to my all purpose and bloom.now I have blumats now and this soil with the blumats go together like peanut butter and jelly, the plants and soil absolutly love the constant moisture the blumats provide,to top dress your plants all you have to do is put a scoop of your amendments under the drip line and it slowly drips into your medium. If anyone is interested I could post the mix I use don't know exactly of the top of my head


I’m interested in this mix. Thanks


----------



## Sup Im BirDy (Sep 20, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Dr. Earth has great dry fertilizer and Happy Frog fruit and flower is another option. Stinks but very good fert.
> 
> View attachment 4689043


Peace of mind is also a good one from them


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 20, 2020)

myke said:


> I’m interested in this mix. Thanks


well when i first started with gaia green i bought one jug of all purpose and one of the power bloom, i liked it so much that i started buying the 10 kg bag of all purpose and i just fill up the original jug i bought to make it easier to use, so i have been going by the direction on the jug wich says 120 ml per gallon . i wanted to put in some other stuff as well so i would put in 120 ml in two gallon then add 60 ml neem meal, 30 ml insect frass, 30 ml kelp meal, 60 ml dolomite lime and 90 ml crushed oyster shell. oh and i add about 1/2 - 1 cup of ewc to the 2 gallons as well, im not sure how much ewc to use in my mix any thoughts? so i have looked on the 10kg bag and it says 45 ml per gallon, so i guess they changed it at some point and apparently i have been making my soil super hot. but it works pretty well just have to cut it to 1/2 to 1/3 for clones and when i up pot from the beer cup i make a pile half promix half my mix and put a few hand fulls around the roots of said plant so it getts some not so hot soil to work into first before it gets to the super hot soil, now full disclosure i have had one seed plant die due to it being to hot(but i saw it coming and got a clone to save the plant so i could flower it the next round) and also had some burning on a couple plants this round but other than that for about a year or more they all seem to love it. in flower i top dress with power bloom at weeks 2,4 and the last time i also did 6 works pretty awsome.
i have recently bought some more jugs of gaia green amendments to play with got some bone meal,gypsum,greensand,gound oyster shell flour and fishbone meal. not sure how im going to add them into my soil mix yet, any ideas im open for some input.
also made some mixes for top dressing 1 for veg higher in N and 1 for flower thats higher in P
here's some pics I took to show the different mixing instructions from Gaia green jug and 10 kg bag also a shot of my neem meal


hope this helps


----------



## Roshambizzle (Sep 20, 2020)

Lol Matt's way doesn't work. Have you ever actually watched his videos? You think hes just lying about what he grows with? Better looking buds 100% of the time then I have seen anyone post here.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 20, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> This thread is amazing. So far, in a nutshell, if I could put a grow plan together that works for this style of grow, this is what it might look like right now:
> 
> Begin with your unamended soil and your favorite brand of organic dry nutrients. This could be Gaia Green, Dr. Earth, Roots Organics, Agricola, or similar.
> Mix in about 3-4 TBSP of veg. or all-purpose fertilizer into your soil.
> ...


IMHO - skip the one gallon transplant and go straight to final pots.
I start with plain ffof/perlite in 16oz pots - a bit wider/shallower than a solo cup - and use that as a plug when transplanting into final pots (5g for me).
re: - one transplant minimizes shock. The trade off is that I do have to exercise extra care when watering for about a week, but it's not rocket science either.

In flower I'm planning to feed every 3rd watering - dosing according to what the girls tell me.
Planning to layer Dr. Earth Flower Girl 3-9-4 in the lower third of final pots as well - they should be hungry when the roots reach there.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 21, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> well when i first started with gaia green i bought one jug of all purpose and one of the power bloom, i liked it so much that i started buying the 10 kg bag of all purpose and i just fill up the original jug i bought to make it easier to use, so i have been going by the direction on the jug wich says 120 ml per gallon . i wanted to put in some other stuff as well so i would put in 120 ml in two gallon then add 60 ml neem meal, 30 ml insect frass, 30 ml kelp meal, 60 ml dolomite lime and 90 ml crushed oyster shell. oh and i add about 1/2 - 1 cup of ewc to the 2 gallons as well, im not sure how much ewc to use in my mix any thoughts? so i have looked on the 10kg bag and it says 45 ml per gallon, so i guess they changed it at some point and apparently i have been making my soil super hot. but it works pretty well just have to cut it to 1/2 to 1/3 for clones and when i up pot from the beer cup i make a pile half promix half my mix and put a few hand fulls around the roots of said plant so it getts some not so hot soil to work into first before it gets to the super hot soil, now full disclosure i have had one seed plant die due to it being to hot(but i saw it coming and got a clone to save the plant so i could flower it the next round) and also had some burning on a couple plants this round but other than that for about a year or more they all seem to love it. in flower i top dress with power bloom at weeks 2,4 and the last time i also did 6 works pretty awsome.
> i have recently bought some more jugs of gaia green amendments to play with got some bone meal,gypsum,greensand,gound oyster shell flour and fishbone meal. not sure how im going to add them into my soil mix yet, any ideas im open for some input.
> also made some mixes for top dressing 1 for veg higher in N and 1 for flower thats higher in P
> here's some pics I took to show the different mixing instructions from Gaia green jug and 10 kg bag also a shot of my neem meal
> ...


sorry i screwed up and i cant edit my post anymore for some reason counted a tbls as 30 ml when its only 15ml so my mix is 120 ml(1/2 cup) of 4-4-4 all purpose, 30 ml (2 tbls) neem meal, 15 ml (1 tbls)each for insect frass and kelp,30 ml(2 tbls) dolomite lime ,45 ml(3 tbls)crushed oyster shell and 1/2-1 cup of ewc. This stuff is kinda hot so i figured i should clarify before someone kills all there plants, cause i burnt a couple with my mix so i would imagine if you doubled up all the extras i put in it might kill most of your garden
sorry i hope i didn't screw anybody up


----------



## VILEPLUME (Sep 30, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> IMHO - skip the one gallon transplant and go straight to final pots.
> I start with plain ffof/perlite in 16oz pots - a bit wider/shallower than a solo cup - and use that as a plug when transplanting into final pots (5g for me).
> re: - one transplant minimizes shock. The trade off is that I do have to exercise extra care when watering for about a week, but it's not rocket science either.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

I'm using 12G fabric pots. How often do you think I should top dress during flower? I'm also using gia green 444 and 284.


----------



## Lockedin (Sep 30, 2020)

Last grow (and this one) I used Dr Earth Flower Girl 3-9-4 as follows (But don't follow):
Week 4 flowering - 1/4 strength Dr Earth mixed into 1/4 gal of FFOF
Week 6 flowering - 1/2 strength Dr Earth top-dressed
Week 7 flowering - 1/2 strength Dr Earth top-dressed
--- Not very disciplined. BUT - I kept 2 plants on FFOF only, and fed the rest. All grew nicely, no nute burn, and the fert. plants had longer, fatter, denser colas.

This grow is in FFOF / 25% perlite --- my soil compacted ALOT last time.
Layering the 5g pots as follows:
Bottom 1/3 - FFOF/25% perlite & 1/4 strength Dr Earth - I want the base soil leaning towards bloom when the roots get there.
Top 2/3 - FFOF/25%

Top Dress*:
Week 2 Flower - 50/50 FFOF Dr Earth FG 1/2 strength - volume tbd.
Week 4 Flower - 1/2 strength FG (lollipopping week 3)
Week 5 Flower - 1/2 strength FG - I could probably go stronger, but I don't have enough grows under my belt yet...
Week 6 will probably be when I will start going to 3/4 then full strength --- again, lack of experience means that it's too hard to predict that far.

*
Feeding - "Schedule" is based on the girls. If they respond well, I'll add a bit more next time.
I stay very KISS, and aim for healthy plants over monster buds. That said:
I pulled 10oz of bud and another 3 or 4 in larf & trim from a 4x4 on my first grow, very tasty, very potent compared to local dispos.
Clearly I got a few things right, but a quick read of that journal shows I have a lot to improve on as well.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 5, 2020)

Roshambizzle said:


> Lol Matt's way doesn't work. Have you ever actually watched his videos? You think hes just lying about what he grows with? Better looking buds 100% of the time then I have seen anyone post here.


I was a long-time synthetic grower and I knew he had problems when he used mostly coco as his medium for organic. I didn't know it at first but some long-time organic growers here warned me against coco for organics because it is so much more difficult(I believe the coco pulls too many minerals away from the plant, that is why coco always needs extra calmag?). Currently using a mix of ocean forest, promix hp, worm castings and gia green 444. Mine are in mid veg and growing great. Bloom will be interesting as I'm going to have to really monitor if I top dress too much for too little. I got some compost teas to pull out just in case.


----------



## high 420 (Oct 15, 2020)

has anyone tried just using the all purpose 4-4-4 all the way through veg and flower?


----------



## high 420 (Oct 16, 2020)

well I was at tsc store and they had gaia green all purpose 4-4-4 and bloom for $19 each, not sure if that's just my local one or if all stores are stocking it.


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Oct 16, 2020)

No. I used both. 

And ya both local growstores in my town sell 444 and 284 for around $20 for the 2kg pail. at first i bought the 500g sample size for like $8 each, and i think next time I'm gonna pick up the 10kg bags for like $50 each.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 17, 2020)

i used 4-4-4 , but i top dressed with the power bloom at weeks 2 and 5, or you can do weeks 2,4 and 6 if you want. I'm sure you could just use the all purpose but you will get better results in flower with some power bloom


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 29, 2020)

If its ok i will post my progress on this threat !

Finally I dump my old medium and go for a fresh "mix" 

My mix
Promix hp 5 gallon fabric pot 
Gaia green 4-4-4 1 cup for each pot first mix 
Gaia green 2-8-4 will use when top dressing 
Grandma molasses unsulfured for the last 4 week of flowering 2mlva gallon

I just transplant my 2 week old plants un there final pot they where waiting in my veg tent and they got the same mix 45ml a gallon of 444

I water my promix and ammend each pot 1 by 1
I just train them .

DRAGON PUNCH 
IRIE GENETIC 

Day one of veg


See you next week I will keep track of my progress and every move i make here!


----------



## CanadianONE (Oct 29, 2020)

Love this thread. I have been thinking about switching to Gaia Green and I think I'm convinced now.


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 31, 2020)

3 days in i instal the net and a couple bambo to help with the training there all happy !



Peace !


----------



## KootenayDIY (Oct 31, 2020)

Trick or treat! Here’s a sweet Gaia Green treat about to be harvested. Happy Halloween!


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 3, 2020)

Day 6
Hi again

I order some worm casting from gaia green 30kg first time trying that stuff I will top dress it each 3 week when I topdress the 444 and 284.

Yesterday i started watering only 3 pot where dry
And 4 more this morning .i wait until the first inch is is all the way dry than i give 5 liter of tap water each pot .

The medium is a little hot but thaf ok they took off pretty fast just a couple burn leaf .my lights are no more dimmed down anymore.



KootenayDIY said:


> Trick or treat! Here’s a sweet Gaia Green treat about to be harvested. Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 4730210


Hmmmmmm this look delicious sweat candy!


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 9, 2020)

Does gia green bloom give enough macro and micro nutrients for a successful flower phase? If not, what other top dressing should be added?


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> Does gia green bloom give enough macro and micro nutrients for a successful flower phase? If not, what other top dressing should be added?


Yes but it might need a little more nitrogen in middle flower add some 444 and your good last topdress only the bloom and a little worm casting if you want to help with the micro even a little molases .

2 week in 1 litter pot and
Days 12 in there final pot they love life
i only gave them a litlle molases to feed the life 2ml a gallon each pot got 1doses and the rest only tap water


----------



## myke (Nov 10, 2020)

Hi,what would you suggest for rooted clones,just straight promix? In solo cup thx.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Nov 10, 2020)

myke said:


> Hi,what would you suggest for rooted clones,just straight promix? In solo cup thx.


Solo cups would be too small. Put them into your final pot mixed with 4-4-4. They are ready to grow.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 10, 2020)

myke said:


> Hi,what would you suggest for rooted clones,just straight promix? In solo cup thx.


I put them in 1L pots until they are ready for the 15G pots. Depends on your space situation, but if you can put them in a bigger container early, then I would do that.


----------



## myke (Nov 10, 2020)

VILEPLUME said:


> I put them in 1L pots until they are ready for the 15G pots. Depends on your space situation, but if you can put them in a bigger container early, then I would do that.


Im wondering if i should add some 4 4 4 to the promix is what im asking.thx.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Nov 10, 2020)

myke said:


> Im wondering if i should add some 4 4 4 to the promix is what im asking.thx.


Yeah, promix doesn't have any nutrients in it. I bake my promix with ocean forest, worm casings and 444 gaia green.


----------



## LawnXweeds (Nov 10, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> If you reuse your medium test your soil amazon sell cheap npk and ph tester all togethers and easy to use
> After the third cycle with my medium it became hot
> Now this cycle i will top dress at half the streng.


I realize this comment is a few months old, but I am harvesting some plants and am not sure how to best reuse the soil (pots, not beds). Is it better to pull the root ball and reclaim as much soil as possible off of it or leave the root ball to decompose in a more no-till fashion, thereby rendering that pot useless until it does break down?


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Nov 10, 2020)

stonerlibrarian said:


> I'm a newbie but I'm using gaia green for autoflowers with promix hp mixed with extra perlite and and 20% worm castings and some dolomite lime. I mixed 2 tablespoons of 4-4-4 per gallon and germinated directly into my final 3 gallon pots so i don't accidentally transplant shock and stunt the autoflowers. At 4 weeks I do 1.5 tbsp per gallon of 50/50 444/284
> 
> I'm at 4 weeks now in my 2x4 tent with 4 autoflowers and they are just starting to stretch and i'm about to top dress 50/50 of all purpose and bloom tomorrow. Every two weeks I've been doing a earthworm casting and kelp meal tea steeped in water from my rain barrel for 24-48 hours (more determined by my schedule than any reason to let it steep). 2 of my autoflowers are fast flowering and this is their last feeding for the other 2 xxl strains I will give them another tea in 2 weeks and another feeding in 3ish weeks with 1 tblsp per gallon of 284 bloom.
> 
> I sort of mixed and matched this method from mr canuks grow on youtube, and a blog called marijauanamama420 http://www.marijuanamama420.ca/my-nutrient-schedule/ and my own experience using pro mix to grow fruit and veggies in my garden.


So just to update this for anyone who read my above recipe. I got around 180g out of 4 plants in my 2x4 using this method, but I had a lot of PH/cal-mag issues with the above recipe. So I added some worm castings and jobes 444 and put all that soil into a some raised beds I have for tomatos and peppers. 

For my current grow I splurged and bought a few bags of Gaia Green Living Soil (not cheap at $32CAD per 30gal). I added some worm casting just a tiny bit of gaia green 444 and some dolomite lime. my plants were much happier and I haven't had any ph issues and mag cal issues. Leaves are much more green and much happier. BUT with promix I never once had an issue with fungus gnats or aphids and I've struggled with both this round with living soil. It could have been me bringing them in from outside not being careful, but it's been a bit of a bummer since It cost me $60 to fill a few fabric pots.


----------



## myke (Nov 10, 2020)

What I want to know is how much 444 do I mix?
I know @swedsteven use a cup per 5 gallons. So is it the same for rooted clones? Or less. Thx.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 10, 2020)

3/4cup;for 5 gallon will be enought for small pot for if you go in final container right away 1 cup each 5 gallon


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 10, 2020)

LawnXweeds said:


> I realize this comment is a few months old, but I am harvesting some plants and am not sure how to best reuse the soil (pots, not beds). Is it better to pull the root ball and reclaim as much soil as possible off of it or leave the root ball to decompose in a more no-till fashion, thereby rendering that pot useless until it does break down?


No till fashion untill you plant new plant in the pot top dress only its enought from there .here you go living soil !


----------



## myke (Nov 10, 2020)

stonerlibrarian said:


> So just to update this for anyone who read my above recipe. I got around 180g out of 4 plants in my 2x4 using this method, but I had a lot of PH/cal-mag issues with the above recipe. So I added some worm castings and jobes 444 and put all that soil into a some raised beds I have for tomatos and peppers.
> 
> For my current grow I splurged and bought a few bags of Gaia Green Living Soil (not cheap at $32CAD per 30gal). I added some worm casting just a tiny bit of gaia green 444 and some dolomite lime. my plants were much happier and I haven't had any ph issues and mag cal issues. Leaves are much more green and much happier. BUT with promix I never once had an issue with fungus gnats or aphids and I've struggled with both this round with living soil. It could have been me bringing them in from outside not being careful, but it's been a bit of a bummer since It cost me $60 to fill a few fabric pots.


I here ya,Ive been at war with them for 3 weeks in my veg room.Dunks ,sticky traps and soap spray and Im finally noticing a difference.I have to many pots


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Nov 10, 2020)

That sucks. fortunately it happened when my ladies were still pretty young and small so i was able to check under every leaf and I think I nipped the aphids before they spread too bad. Then I added a lot of sticky traps and then after a good soaking I covered the top with diatomaceous earth. Then I didn't water for 5 days and let it really dry out. That seemed to help, but I am still seeing some gnats so I just bought some of those pot popper beneficial nematodes and added them to all my pots.


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Nov 11, 2020)

GiovanniJones said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I think that this is an important topic and I haven't seen a thread that's really dedicated to this.
> Whether you use Gaia Green or another similar brand (like Dr. Earth), it would be great to have a place we can consolidate our process info.
> ...


I love this thread. I'm in the states and I only use Dr. Earth's Tomato blend and Flower girl. I do use additives for Bio-stimulants but mainly I just top dress every 3 weeks. I use to grow in small pots 1gal for Veg and 3 for flower but now I'm in No-Till beds for flower and I use slightly smaller pots in veg. I use a DIY SIP planter for Veg. I'm actually pretty hands off with my grow now. I water the beds weekly and refill the reservoir for the planters every 2 weeks.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 20, 2020)

4 days in flower quick update
I topdress half cup off 284 and a cup off worms casting i add to start flowering theh grow to fast !

See ya soon


----------



## KootenayDIY (Nov 21, 2020)

That room has exploded! Looking great


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 21, 2020)

KootenayDIY said:


> That room has exploded! Looking great


Yeah i just raised the light and the fan this strain grow like weeds on steroid !


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Nov 21, 2020)

@EastCoastGenetix said:


> I love this thread. I'm in the states and I only use Dr. Earth's Tomato blend and Flower girl. I do use additives for Bio-stimulants but mainly I just top dress every 3 weeks. I use to grow in small pots 1gal for Veg and 3 for flower but now I'm in No-Till beds for flower and I use slightly smaller pots in veg. I use a DIY SIP planter for Veg. I'm actually pretty hands off with my grow now. I water the beds weekly and refill the reservoir for the planters every 2 weeks.


I've heard good things about Dr Earth. It's rare to find up here in Canada (but we have lots of Gaia Green). A local garden center in my city has the all purpose, and the tomato blend but they don't have the flower girl or else I'd try a grow with Dr Earth. 

That's awesome. I'm in a mix of 2, 3, and 5 gallon fabric pots going in a small 2x4 tent (I only grow for me, my wife doesn't smoke) but I've been reading up on No-till living soil beds, and considering moving that way sometime soon.


----------



## 2TokesTommy (Nov 27, 2020)

This thread is gold. Thanks to everyone who contributed so far!

One thing I don't see mentioned is ph targets for organics and what you use to adjust up/down without killing your bacteria.

I'm moving from coco and liquid nutes to Gaia and promix hp. Any suggestions for target ph and what I should use to adjust? Thinking citric acid for down for now as my tap water sits right around 7.

Thx!


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 28, 2020)

2TokesTommy said:


> This thread is gold. Thanks to everyone who contributed so far!
> 
> One thing I don't see mentioned is ph targets for organics and what you use to adjust up/down without killing your bacteria.
> 
> ...


I use straight tap water 140ppm 7,3ph i never ph my water when my promix get acid I topdress dolomite lime to my pot each 6 month

The promix hp already have lime in it to buffer the ph .


----------



## myke (Nov 28, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> I use straight tap water 140ppm 7,3ph i never ph my water when my promix get acid I topdress dolomite lime to my pot each 6 month
> 
> The promix hp already have lime in it to buffer the ph .


My water is the same,I only have two plants so far in your mix.So far so good.


----------



## 2TokesTommy (Nov 28, 2020)

Fantastic. Wow. Just de-chlorinate and water. Such a huge change from coco with so many water variables for me to mess up (and I did).

Thanks for the replies! Much appreciated.


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Nov 28, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> I use straight tap water 140ppm 7,3ph i never ph my water when my promix get acid I topdress dolomite lime to my pot each 6 month
> 
> The promix hp already have lime in it to buffer the ph .


I use tap water that averages 7.8-8 and has a high amount of chloramine so I add a bit of ascorbic acid which apparently both lowers the ph and neutralizes the chloramine.


----------



## JustBlazin (Nov 29, 2020)

2TokesTommy said:


> This thread is gold. Thanks to everyone who contributed so far!
> 
> One thing I don't see mentioned is ph targets for organics and what you use to adjust up/down without killing your bacteria.
> 
> ...


i use citric acid for ph down, i use pro mix also and put dolomite lime,crushed oyster shell plus oyster shell flour but I'm to afraid to not adjust my ph lol, i think my water is high 7 to 8 ph
i should just try and water one plant with straight water and see what happens but i have been to lazy to do it.
i have also read on the giant blumat thread that you don't even need to de chlorinate your water, people use the pressure regulator right off the tap with no ill effects to the organic soil apparently it only affects very small part of the soil, this I have done a couple times due to time constraints but am scared to do it constantly


----------



## 2TokesTommy (Nov 29, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> i use citric acid for ph down, i use pro mix also and put dolomite lime,crushed oyster shell plus oyster shell flour but I'm to afraid to not adjust my ph lol, i think my water is high 7 to 8 ph
> i should just try and water one plant with straight water and see what happens but i have been to lazy to do it.
> i have also read on the giant blumat thread that you don't even need to de chlorinate your water, people use the pressure regulator right off the tap with no ill effects to the organic soil apparently it only affects very small part of the soil, this I have done a couple times due to time constraints but am scared to do it constantly


That's what I've been hearing regarding chlorine too. I'm still leaving the water out at least overnight anyways just in case. 



Does the Chlorine in Tap Water Harm Beneficial Bacteria? – Alberta Urban Garden


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 6, 2020)

I top dress
1/2 cup off worm casting 
1/4cup off 4-4-4 they were asking for 
1/4cup off 2-8-4

And cold ass tap water
Day19 flowering 12/12


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

Im about 7-7.2 on my tap,promix has lime already and the 444 also has some.
Love the cold ass water part


----------



## myke (Dec 7, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> I top dress
> 1/2 cup off worm casting
> 1/4cup off 4-4-4 they were asking for
> 1/4cup off 2-8-4
> ...


The ewc not quite as strong eh?


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 7, 2020)

myke said:


> The ewc not quite as strong eh?


Yeah ... they are getting less green in a week it should be back on track but the buds development are insane .


----------



## @EastCoastGenetix (Dec 7, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> 4 days in flower quick update
> I topdress half cup off 284 and a cup off worms casting i add to start flowering theh grow to fast !
> View attachment 4747681View attachment 4747682View attachment 4747683View attachment 4747684
> See ya soon


 Damn thats a sweet setup bud!


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 9, 2020)

@EastCoastGenetix said:


> Damn thats a sweet setup bud!


I love your setup !


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 21, 2020)

Anyone ever use this promix before? It smells a bit fermented. On 20 gal I did 3 cups of u cann veg 2 cups of the abundant bloom (u cann is same as Gaia just over priced weed specific ratios. Lol)


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 21, 2020)

MidnightSun72 said:


> Anyone ever use this promix before? It smells a bit fermented. On 20 gal I did 3 cups of u cann veg 2 cups of the abundant bloom (u cann is same as Gaia just over priced weed specific ratios. Lol)
> View attachment 4774019


Promix bx i like to add perlite thats why i go with promix hp more perlite in it.

The bx is good its just old water longer


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 21, 2020)

swedsteven said:


> Promix bx i like to add perlite thats why i go with promix hp more perlite in it.
> 
> The bx is good its just old water longer


I've used both Bx (I add perlite) and HP before. This is different. Has a biostimulant in it. Some bacteria to help break down the organic nutes


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Dec 21, 2020)

never seen that, but i've used HP before. my first grow was pro-mix HP + 15% worm poop & gaia green 444


----------



## OVH (Dec 21, 2020)

I’ve been using sunshine advance mix #4 instead of promix with real good results. It’s cheaper than promix around me.


----------



## lazypothead420 (Dec 21, 2020)

I came across this video the other day. I really like this guy's methods. What do yall think?


----------



## stonerlibrarian (Dec 21, 2020)

seems to make sense. I think Gaia Green and Dr Earth of fairly similar. Dr earth is more alfalfa and kelp based with extra microbes, while Gaia green is a lot of bone meal, fishbone meal, gauno and rock dust, with some kelp and alfalfa too though, but not microbes. So i add some myco and wormcastings with gaia green but otherwise I use every similar methods to this guy.


----------



## OVH (Dec 21, 2020)

lazypothead420 said:


> I came across this video the other day. I really like this guy's methods. What do yall think?


i use oyster shell and or gypsum with 2-2-2 and flower girl with no issue


----------



## OVH (Dec 21, 2020)

lazypothead420 said:


> I came across this video the other day. I really like this guy's methods. What do yall think?


I just read my flower girl bag ingredients. While it doesn’t say calcium amount it does list fish bone meal as it’s first ingredient which is very high in calcium. Dr earth probably labels calcium amount on the bag in video because it’s meant for tomato’s and calcium is a very common deficiency. So his theory is wrong.


----------



## myke (Dec 22, 2020)

I made it too 9 min in that video,couldn't take anymore.


----------



## LNCR1999 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey I was just wondering why a lot of you guys use promix instead of Gaia green living soil? Is it mainly the price difference? Thanks.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Dec 26, 2020)

LNCR1999 said:


> Hey I was just wondering why a lot of you guys use promix instead of Gaia green living soil? Is it mainly the price difference? Thanks.


Ya it's like half the price. I am willing to hazard a guess the living soil doesn't produce twice the bud. Lol.
But if you culture the good organisms in your pro mix mixed with amendments it should work the same/fine


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 13, 2021)

Relic79 said:


> i was going to edit my post and add these, but can't seem to (maybe you can't edit after X hours?) anyway some full spectrum bud shots (ceiling light bulbs) and some HPS soaked room shots of my 7 week flower Gaia Green plants.
> 
> To recap above, veg was in all purpose 4-4-4 and coco pre-watered and allowed to break down, flower has been in power bloom 2-8-4 in coco. Top dressed 2-8-4 at recommended rate twice so far. Not much else, just plain water and a little organic cal/mag a couple times.


WHat calmag is good to use with Gaia green ? And I will be in ffof Will I need calmag ?


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 13, 2021)

Sup Im BirDy said:


> Canuks way doesn’t work. I’ve tried with down to earth amendments several times... nothing worked. Mother Earth coco + perlite.. 7 beans down the drain. The second i went back to happy frog & coco loco I was fine. Many other forums will tell you the same.
> You guys should add down to earth to this list for the east coast people. That and dr earth


Ian this dry fert like Gaia green and is it organic


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> WHat calmag is good to use with Gaia green ? And I will be in ffof Will I need calmag ?


If you use garden lime in your mix 1/3 cup to 5g of soil you shouldn’t need to add anything. I did however need a top up with one strain after 2 months and used a top dress of calcium rich mineral composite. But that was a one off strain


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 14, 2021)

The beauty of using Gaia is that once you build and balance the soil with the right mix, all you need is water.


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> The beauty of using Gaia is that once you build and balance the soil with the right mix, all you need is water.


Any tips for a rookie grower like myself ?


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> If you use garden lime in your mix 1/3 cup to 5g of soil you shouldn’t need to add anything. I did however need a top up with one strain after 2 months and used a top dress of calcium rich mineral composite. But that was a one off strain


And when u say garden lime do u mean dolomite lime ?


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> And when u say garden lime do u mean dolomite lime ?


Yes


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Yes


A guy on here told me to mix a 1/2 cup dolomite like in one full bag of fox farm soil when I open it. Is that approx same amount u talking ?


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

And thanks for help so far too


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> The beauty of using Gaia is that once you build and balance the soil with the right mix, all you need is water.


You could say the same for any soil... I mean once you BUILD it.....


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> You could say the same for any soil... I mean once you BUILD it.....


So if I using a hot mix already like ffof soil I herd to wait for about 3 weeks for nutes in soil to deplete then top dress Gaia green ferts


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

Any compost tea recipes ?


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Any tips for a rookie grower like myself ?


I like to keep it simple and it works. This is what I use

5g Simple Mix
Promix BX with mycho
5tbsp of dolomite lime (garden lime)
20 tbsp of Gaia 4-4-4
If I’m planting seeds into this I’ll dig out a Dixie cup sized hole and fill that with un- ammended soil so the seedling isn’t in with any mix. Allowing the roots to grow into it as the plant matures.
Plant any rooted plants or clones directly into this mix.
I will also feed compost tea’s every other week to keep up the bacteria and micro organisms.

This amount should feed a plant for 3-4 weeks depending on plant size. Then top dress with the 4-4-4 or 2-8-4 depending on life cycle in the amount of 1/2 cup. If your transitioning you could split the two and use 1/4 cup of the 4-4-4 and 2-8-4 at the same feeding.

Hope that helps


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Any compost tea recipes ?


I use a dry product from Boogie brew that I brew for 24 hours when needed. 
Just look up some recipes for veg or flower. Mostly you just need some good humus or compost and lots of air moving through the mix


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 14, 2021)

7 weeks veg and now on 7 weeks flower. Gaia green and 360 watts led.
4 plants 5 gallon grow bags

These plants are 5 ft tall!


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> 7 weeks veg and now on 7 weeks flower. Gaia green and 360 watts led.
> 4 plants 5 gallon grow bags
> 
> These plants are 5 ft tall!
> View attachment 4826065View attachment 4826066


Gorgeous


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> So if I using a hot mix already like ffof soil I herd to wait for about 3 weeks for nutes in soil to deplete then top dress Gaia green ferts





Herb potman said:


> So if I using a hot mix already like ffof soil I herd to wait for about 3 weeks for nutes in soil to deplete then top dress Gaia green ferts


In FFOF I can go as long as 6 weeks in veg with adding only langbenite or Dolomite lime. I top dress using an assortment of dry amendments as needed. Some quick release some slow release. I’ve never used the Gaia products but I’m sure they work well. Let’s get real I doubt these companies are sourcing and mixing their own amendments. I use EWC often


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> 7 weeks veg and now on 7 weeks flower. Gaia green and 360 watts led.
> 4 plants 5 gallon grow bags
> 
> These plants are 5 ft tall!
> View attachment 4826065View attachment 4826066


Man those are really nice. I’ve only had 5ft plants once! I keep trying to air out my soil so I can get better growth, BUT I get nice yields still. I’m gonna try to let them grow with just a couple toppings this go around. Bravo you are rocking Organics


----------



## lakesidegrower (Feb 14, 2021)

great thread - running with organic, water only living soil using gaia amendments for my next run - ordered pretty much everything gaia sells lol 
I'm following a lot of what Cann has posted in the ROLS thread that is stickied in this forum - so much good information there. Basically it will be 2 1/2 cups of amendments per cu-ft, plus rock dusts.

@myke - you want to go with 4-5 cups of rock dust per cu-ft - insect frass is a great amendment, lots of good stuff there, but one of the best things it brings to the table is chitin which will help you plants become more disease resistant - crab meal also contains lots of chitin, so insect frass gives you that benefit but without the Ca, which you can add in other ways. I've been feeding frass to my worms so will incorporate it into my soil that way.

I plan to veg photos mostly in 1 gals then put em in 7 gals of living soil amended for flowering a couple weeks before flipping. Both soils will a tweaked Cann mix, more gaia bloom in the flowering pots, more all purp for veg, cooked for 6-8 weeks. Will also be incorporating KNF recipes during the grow - LABS, FPJ, FFJ, FAA. Fascinating stuff, again, a really good reason to read through the ROLS thread, also any posts from @hyroot, lints in the Organic No-Till stickied thread as well.

Here's my working recipe:

Soil - 6 cu ft 

1/3 peat 15 gal (57L)
1/3 perlite. 15 gal
1/3 ewc/humus. 15 gal

Biochar - (charged w/ EWC, kelp and FAA) 6 cups

Eggshell meal (fed to worms)

Amendments
15 cups total (2.5 cups/cu-ft total)

3 cup all purp
2 cup bloom
4 cup kelp 
1 cup alfalfa
3 cup frass 
1 cup gaia guano
1 cup fish bone 

Minerals 
4 cup / cu ft - need 24 cups total

9 cups Galacial rd 
8 cups Rock dust blend
4 cups Rock phosphate 
3 cups gypsum

NPK of above Gaia amendments:
Fish bone meal 6-12-0
Mnrlzd Phosphate (guano) 0-9-0
Alfalfa meal - 3-0-2
Insect frass 3-1-2 
Kelp meal 1-0-3 
All purp 4-4-4 
Bloom. 2-8-4


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 14, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> 7 weeks veg and now on 7 weeks flower. Gaia green and 360 watts led.
> 4 plants 5 gallon grow bags
> 
> These plants are 5 ft tall!
> View attachment 4826065View attachment 4826066





lakesidegrower said:


> great thread - running with organic, water only living soil using gaia amendments for my next run - ordered pretty much everything gaia sells lol
> I'm following a lot of what Cann has posted in the ROLS thread that is stickied in this forum - so much good information there. Basically it will be 2 1/2 cups of amendments per cu-ft, plus rock dusts.
> 
> @myke - you want to go with 4-5 cups of rock dust per cu-ft - insect frass is a great amendment, lots of good stuff there, but one of the best things it brings to the table is chitin which will help you plants become more disease resistant - crab meal also contains lots of chitin, so insect frass gives you that benefit but without the Ca, which you can add in other ways. I've been feeding frass to my worms so will incorporate it into my soil that way.
> ...


looks awesome. I will have to keep this recipe for future. Any advice on some ffj ? Recipe ?


----------



## myke (Feb 14, 2021)

That frass stuff will sure stink up the place after its watered in.Good thing the smell goes away after a day.
I think the key to all this is up potting a week before flip and big jumps like
*@lakesidegrower says* 1-7gallon.
Also mix the dry with ewc first then spread out and water in.
My veg room is getting out of hand and will have to up pot into 10 or 15 gallon as they've almost out grown the 5's

,


----------



## lakesidegrower (Feb 14, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> looks awesome. I will have to keep this recipe for future. Any advice on some ffj ? Recipe ?


KNF has been blowing my mind lately - my background is a major in biochem and microbiology and I can say that the science behind KNF is solid as fuck. True KNF shouldn't need any amendments at all other than what you find in the nature around you, but as long as you don't try to mix KNF methods with chemicals there's no reason why they couldn't complement organic amendments, adding KNF to your growing practices just lets you use less store-bought amendments over time.
FFJ is fermented fruit juice - great for flower. FPJ is fermented plant juice which can be made to suit either veg, transition or bloom phase depending on what you use as the input. Google it to read up, or watch anything made my Chris Trump on the topic on YouTube.
Essentially though, you are taking usually one single species of plant and using the parts of the plant with vigorous growth, like tips, shoots, buds, flowers, and mixing with equal part brown sugar by weight, placing in a sealed container in the dark and allowing it for ferment for a couple of weeks - strain to get the liquid only and you have a fantastic food for your plant that contains all kinds of good stuff. You want to select plants that are in the same stage of growth that the plants you will be feeding will be in (ie. young shoots for seedlings, vigorous growth tips and leaves for veg, buds waiting to explode are perfect for the week before flower for example.) Basically you are extracting the hormones, enzymes, etc from the plant you are using for your FPJ and introducing them to your own plants exactly when they need it.


----------



## Go go n chill (Feb 14, 2021)

lakesidegrower said:


> great thread - running with organic, water only living soil using gaia amendments for my next run - ordered pretty much everything gaia sells lol
> I'm following a lot of what Cann has posted in the ROLS thread that is stickied in this forum - so much good information there. Basically it will be 2 1/2 cups of amendments per cu-ft, plus rock dusts.
> 
> @myke - you want to go with 4-5 cups of rock dust per cu-ft - insect frass is a great amendment, lots of good stuff there, but one of the best things it brings to the table is chitin which will help you plants become more disease resistant - crab meal also contains lots of chitin, so insect frass gives you that benefit but without the Ca, which you can add in other ways. I've been feeding frass to my worms so will incorporate it into my soil that way.
> ...


7 gallon fabric pots would be nice! Nothing more frustrating than realizing you are gonna fall short of needed food. I’ve learned to anticipate it but it is still not a good feeling. I use DTE products “Down To Earth” I always pot-up right before flip


----------



## lakesidegrower (Feb 14, 2021)

Go go n chill said:


> 7 gallon fabric pots would be nice! Nothing more frustrating than realizing you are gonna fall short of needed food. I’ve learned to anticipate it but it is still not a good feeling. I use DTE products “Down To Earth” I always pot-up right before flip


I just ordered 10 gals for my flower pots - can't go wrong with the extra root space and available nutes. The soil should get better for the 3rd and 4ths runs etc, as more nutrient become available over time, but its that first run with an organic amendment soil mix that maybe isn't the best so it discourages growers. If you take the time to cook the soil before planting, you shouldn't run out of food... in a perfect world lol. I think that's were some of the KNF recipes can be used to fill in gaps in the first run if you find deficiencies in your plants. 

a lot of guys pot up a week or so before flip, let them get comfy and the transplant shock out of the way before switching up the lighting on em.


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> 7 weeks veg and now on 7 weeks flower. Gaia green and 360 watts led.
> 4 plants 5 gallon grow bags
> 
> These plants are 5 ft tall!
> View attachment 4826065View attachment 4826066


Hey bud 
Had another question do u run into any calmag issues and ifso since Gaia green is organic what brand do u reccomend for calmag ?


----------



## myke (Feb 15, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Hey bud
> Had another question do u run into any calmag issues and ifso since Gaia green is organic what brand do u reccomend for calmag ?


The dolomite lime you add is the calmag,Ive been adding a cup per cu/ft, so far so good.


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 15, 2021)

myke said:


> The dolomite lime you add is the calmag,Ive been adding a cup per cu/ft, so far so good.


So if I have a calcium deficiency just top dress with a bit of dolomite lime or will there never enough in Gaia green nutes


----------



## KootenayDIY (Feb 15, 2021)

You need the dolomitic lime! It keeps the medium balanced and ph acceptable also adds cal-mag. 1/3 cup per 5 g of soil


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> You need the dolomitic lime! It keeps the medium balanced and ph acceptable also adds cal-mag. 1/3 cup per 5 g of soil


If u get calcium deficiency do u top dress with dolomite lime ?


----------



## Herb potman (Feb 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> You need the dolomitic lime! It keeps the medium balanced and ph acceptable also adds cal-mag. 1/3 cup per 5 g of soil


Can u reccomend a goody dolomite lime ? Are the all organic ? Does Gaia green have one ?


----------



## myke (Feb 15, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Can u reccomend a goody dolomite lime ? Are the all organic ? Does Gaia green have one ?


Youll find it at the garden center,home depot etc.People use it on lawns and gardens to bring ph up.Also for blossom end rot on tomatoes.You can get perilled(pellets) or powdered although I have a hard time finding powdered.
edit,from what ive read you can also bubble a tea with it.Top dress is ok,.


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 7, 2021)

when pre-mixing the 4-4-4 and promix hp, how much ewc is good to start? 1/3 of total volume or much less? add same amount perlite or a bit less maybe? this'll be my first time with just the promix. thanks.


----------



## myke (Mar 7, 2021)

LordEnki said:


> when pre-mixing the 4-4-4 and promix hp, how much ewc is good to start? 1/3 of total volume or much less? add same amount perlite or a bit less maybe? this'll be my first time with just the promix. thanks.


I add just a little ewc. So a cup per 5 gallon along with the 444. Let sit. Then when I use some I add a few handfuls of perlite. After one or two week then I add ewc and 444 as top dressing.


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 7, 2021)

myke said:


> I add just a little ewc. So a cup per 5 gallon along with the 444. Let sit. Then when I use some I add a few handfuls of perlite. After one or two week then I add ewc and 444 as top dressing.


oh, ok.... so only a cup-ish/5 gal ewc when pre mixing. thanks


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 7, 2021)

From 


LordEnki said:


> oh, ok.... so only a cup-ish/5 gal ewc when pre mixing. thanks
> [/QUOTE
> From what I have red u can’t over due wormcasting it will not burn plants. So no need to worry on overdue


----------



## myke (Mar 7, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> From


Ive done side by sides of clones.The lighter the mix the quicker the growth.Ewc is mud when wet.So for me top dressing the ewc seems to work better then adding too much to your base.


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 7, 2021)

myke said:


> Ive done side by sides of clones.The lighter the mix the quicker the growth.Ewc is mud when wet.So for me top dressing the ewc seems to work better then adding too much to your base.


Iam Going to be using ffof till depleted then top dress Gaia green 4-4-4 and bloom. How much Wud u suggest I top dress into 5 gallon of ewc when I do others aswell ?


----------



## myke (Mar 7, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Iam Going to be using ffof till depleted then top dress Gaia green 4-4-4 and bloom. How much Wud u suggest I top dress into 5 gallon of ewc when I do others aswell ?


What I do is premix so 8 cups ewc 8tbls gaia.Mix that up then 2-3 cups per 5 gallon.Pending on plant every 2 weeks.At the beginning of this thread,1 tblespoon per 5 gallon every week seems to work.


----------



## myke (Mar 7, 2021)

Ea plant is different,feeder roots can be close to the surface .So easy to burn them.Hence why I mix with ewc first.

edit; see the tips curling up and drying out.=too much 444.


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 7, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Iam Going to be using ffof till depleted then top dress Gaia green 4-4-4 and bloom. How much Wud u suggest I top dress into 5 gallon of ewc when I do others aswell ?


 I've been topdressing 1/2 or 1 cup of EWC depending on how i feel. and recommend fertilizer is 1 tbsp per gallon medium every 3-4 weeks. i also subtract 1 tbsp topdress.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 14, 2021)

I love gaia green and promix hp !

Simple and it work !
Peace

Round 2 Here


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 14, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> I love gaia green and promix hp !
> 
> Simple and it work !
> Peace
> ...


Care to share recipe ? Guna do that next run


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 15, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Care to share recipe ? Guna do that next run


Ho yeah i love gaia green !

Product i use
-promix hp
-Gaia green 4-4-4
-Gaia green 2-8-4
-Worm casting 
-Tap water no need to ph mine at 7,3ph

From clone straight in 5 gallon fabric pot
DRAGON PUNCH last harvest

Sleeping girl 25 days in the 5 gallon ! 

THE RECIPE FOR SUCCES 

Each 5 gallon off promix hp add 1 cup off gaia 444 and half cup off worm casting. And then tap water until the under pot hold a bit off water and mix it in Well at the same time that you water the medium.
Its good to have big under pot and To have a little extra water in it that mean that all the soil is wet no dry spot.

After 2 to 3 Week topdress gaia green 444 1/4cup and 284 1/4Cup and worm casting 1/4cup 

After 1 week i flip 12/12 and i top dress at week 2 and 5 off flowering gaia green 444 1/4 cup and 284 1/4cup .

Then i harvest at week 9 or a bit more

Raspberryglue 

Last harvest Dragon punch ...real dragon !Lol

No need for luck with that recipe and dont add nothing else !


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 15, 2021)

So u keep same ratio of 444 and 284 no matter what stage your in ? Flower or veg? Why only half cup worm casting in ammend ?if Iam only top dressing and not amending due to using ffof how much u suggest I too dress wmc ? And have u ever thought or trying 3/4 cup 444 to 1/4 cup 284 in veg then switch that around in flower ? I read lots ppl doing that and gaia green suggests same. But your bud looks like fire tho so maybe no need Success is right. LOl Thanks. U use any microbial inoculates ?


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 15, 2021)

And also I was told that’s gaia takes about a week to break down. If u have any tips for a rookie please share. Growers love


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 15, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> So u keep same ratio of 444 and 284 no matter what stage your in ? Flower or veg? Why only half cup worm casting in ammend ?if Iam only top dressing and not amending due to using ffof how much u suggest I too dress wmc ? And have u ever thought or trying 3/4 cup 444 to 1/4 cup 284 in veg then switch that around in flower ? I read lots ppl doing that and gaia green suggests same. But your bud looks like fire tho so maybe no need Success is right. LOl Thanks. U use any microbial inoculates ?


remember he's using clones. if starting from seed and then up-potting before flip you should adjust your ammendments accordingly.


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 15, 2021)

that's how i plan on doing my next run with the Gaia and Promix HP... mix smaller pots with 444 to start and for veg then mix half and half 444/284 for up-pot week or so before flip. top dress 284/ewc 2ish weeks into flower and then again at 5ish weeks.
it's a loose plan.


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 15, 2021)

LordEnki said:


> that's how i plan on doing my next run with the Gaia and Promix HP... mix smaller pots with 444 to start and for veg then mix half and half 444/284 for up-pot week or so before flip. top dress 284/ewc 2ish weeks into flower and then again at 5ish weeks.
> it's a loose plan.


I herd bloom works with the all purpose cuz N still needed. Have u used 100% bloom before with no burn ?


----------



## myke (Mar 15, 2021)

Like any dry fertilizer it takes time to break down.I pre mix the gaia well ahead of time.So say 15 gallons promix 1.5 444 1.5 cups bloom 6-8 cups ewc moisten and let sit for 30+ days.Then transplant into 1-2 weeks before flip.


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 15, 2021)

So


myke said:


> Like any dry fertilizer it takes time to break down.I pre mix the gaia well ahead of time.So say 15 gallons promix 1.5 444 1.5 cups bloom 6-8 cups ewc moisten and let sit for 30+ days.Then transplant into 1-2 weeks before flip.


 so U use equal parts all purpose to bloom no matter if u in veg or flower ?


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 15, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> I herd bloom works with the all purpose cuz N still needed. Have u used 100% bloom before with no burn ?


i have not. im new to it.


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 15, 2021)

i usually follow the instructions on the package until I've had more experience.
from what I've read in a few places, though, is either straight 444 or a 75/25 mix for veg, 50/50 mix for start of flower and then 25/75 or straight 284 to finish flower.
but, like I said, I'm new to it.
steven seems like he's on the right path, though.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 15, 2021)

If you like your plant to get yellow just do what you want in it my mix work for all strain ans and type off grow no need for more or less if you use less 444 you get lock top and then yellow very fast told you.

444 in veg for seed then up pot or top dress if you start in final pot keep it simple guys .

I try just 284 and worm casting and they go yellow so fast !

More Gaia green worm casting in veg burn my leaf !
And 444 +284= 6-12-8

THÉ only thing i would add is a bit off unsulfured molases in the begining off flower .

Been there done that haha


----------



## myke (Mar 15, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> So
> 
> so U use equal parts all purpose to bloom no matter if u in veg or flower ?


You can veg in 444 usually 1 gallon then up pot to 5+gallon 1-2 weeks before flip.For me the one gallon is a mix of old stuff and new,whatever you have will work.Just keep it light and dont add a bunch of compost to it.


----------



## KootenayDIY (Mar 15, 2021)

I agree with @swedsteven to keep the ratio of 4-4-4/2-8-4 50/50 for most of the grow. And his schedule is on point for big plants. 
I also played with leaning heavy on the bloom and fazing out the 4-4-4 and had some plants, mostly my Sativa’s, faded out and were yellow at harvest. My indicas however finished fine.


----------



## myke (Mar 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I agree with @swedsteven to keep the ratio of 4-4-4/2-8-4 50/50 for most of the grow. And his schedule is on point for big plants.
> I also played with leaning heavy on the bloom and fazing out the 4-4-4 and had some plants, mostly my Sativa’s, faded out and were yellow at harvest. My indicas however finished fine.


I had bought one of ea bag 10kg,noticed the 444 getting used up so started mixing them.I use kelp, alfalfa and frass also so theirs lots of N right to the end.


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> I agree with @swedsteven to keep the ratio of 4-4-4/2-8-4 50/50 for most of the grow. And his schedule is on point for big plants.
> I also played with leaning heavy on the bloom and fazing out the 4-4-4 and had some plants, mostly my Sativa’s, faded out and were yellow at harvest. My indicas however finished fine.


i appreciate your anecdotal evidence and will give 50/50 a try for myself. thank you


----------



## KootenayDIY (Mar 15, 2021)

This was a couple weeks before harvest and these Sativa coco banners really faded fast. Finished up ok but they were eating up all their N and still had burnt tips. I learned a good lesson.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> This was a couple weeks before harvest and these Sativa coco banners really faded fast. Finished up ok but they were eating up all their N and still had burnt tips. I learned a good lesson.
> 
> View attachment 4854183


What caused the burnt tips?


----------



## KootenayDIY (Mar 15, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What caused the burnt tips?


High concentration of nutrients


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 15, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> High concentration of nutrients


Will that happen if I let it go a little too dry? I ran a pre mix called kyrptonite and had tips look burnt.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 19, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> If you like your plant to get yellow just do what you want in it my mix work for all strain ans and type off grow no need for more or less if you use less 444 you get lock top and then yellow very fast told you.
> 
> 444 in veg for seed then up pot or top dress if you start in final pot keep it simple guys .
> 
> ...


4days later 



Its moving those dragon aim for the moon moon gang !!!


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 31, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> So u keep same ratio of 444 and 284 no matter U use any microbial inoculates ?


No need look 
All the white stuff is microbial life !

3 week in 

Peace


----------



## KootenayDIY (Mar 31, 2021)

Reading back on this I’d just like to reiterate a couple points.

1 keep it simple

2 if starting from seed use inert medium and up pot to amended soil mix with 4-4-4 after first full tri leaf has formed.

3 build your soil per recommended for pot size with 4-4-4 in veg and I’d say dolomitic lime is also a must.
THATS IT! NOTHING ELSE! Again keep it simple. water with tap water. ( I recommend filtering)

If you get your environment right and a good light the plants need a dress at 3 weeks with 4-4-4 only. At 6 weeks and if you flip I go 50/50 at this point if your like me and go 8 weeks veg from seed then you will again top dress 4-4-4 only. My first 50/50 top dress of all purpose/bloom would be at week 9 which would be just the start of early flower and pistils are forming.

In flower you keep the 50/50 ratio of 4-4-4/2-8-4 the whole way home leaving 3-4 weeks between the last feeding until harvest. Don’t follow breeder charts on when your girls will be mature. Count on at least a couple extra weeks so plan your feed accordingly

Simple simple simple. Try it the easy way before trying to science up and combine all these other amendments. Add them when you know what just the Gaia Green can do.

Using this product alone and keeping it simple allows you to dial in other environmental aspects to your grow because you can trust the Gaia Green has your food in check so you can concentrate on the rest.

Good luck! DIY


----------



## Herb potman (Mar 31, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> Ready back on this I’d just like to reiterate a couple points.
> 
> 1 keep it simple
> 
> ...


THis is awesome stuff. What do u ph water with due to in organics ? Also how much dolomite lime to u reccomend ? Is there a type of dolomite lime I shud stay away from ? Have u ever had calmag issues ? Ifso what u use for organics ? And is it safe to at calmag as a preventative to not run into problems ?


----------



## KootenayDIY (Mar 31, 2021)

Unless your tap water is toxic I wouldn’t worry about the ph. That’s what your soil does, it will buffer. 
Lime won’t matter as long as it’s dolomite. I’ve used a variety of powder, granular all the same use 1tbsp per gallon when you mix your soil. I use led and this is enough for your whole grow.


----------



## Hydrahail (Mar 31, 2021)

I found that bokashi pro grow and Gaia green work so well together. Bokashi doesn't have to break down so it's available right away and it's almost 90% organic matter also it breaks down Gaia green faster highly recommended


----------



## myke (Apr 1, 2021)

I use plain peat so after I do the basic mix 40-40-20 I use 1 cup dolomite per cu/ft.I understand this should last a couple of grows?Im on my second one now with this mix so far so good.

I assume the table spoon per gallon would be for re amending?


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 1, 2021)

myke said:


> I use plain peat so after I do the basic mix 40-40-20 I use 1 cup dolomite per cu/ft.I understand this should last a couple of grows?Im on my second one now with this mix so far so good.
> 
> I assume the table spoon per gallon would be for re amending?


Every 6 month or every second grow for me i top dress dolomite lime but my promix hp already have lime for my first mix so its so easy!


----------



## Scsmoke33 (Apr 6, 2021)

I use Dr.earth dry amendments, I amended my soil with veg and all purpose, earth worm castings and fish bone meal. I’m in week 2 of flower and wanted to know if the Dr. earth kelp meal make a difference?


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 7, 2021)

Cruise controle week 4 from 12/12

I went heavy on the topdress and those girl love it ! 1/3cup off each 444 and 284 at week 2 instead off a 1/4cup each .


See yaa all next week !


----------



## Maple Melt (Apr 11, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> great thread thanks for posting it up gio
> I have used Gaia green pretty much exclusively for 1-2 years.
> started with the living soil in a bag,but it was kind of expensive 30 litres for $30(originally it was $24 I think) and they stopped carrying it for awhile so I had to switch to fox farm bagged soil(happy frog & ocean forest i think they were called) for a bit but didnt like them as much, so i got a bail of promix and a 2kg jug of all purpose and power bloom.
> ended up doing a side by side with the soil I mixed and the ocean forest,Gaia green dry amendments blew the ffof away after a month I just took out the ffof one cause it was getting crowded in the tent and it was so much smaller than the other clone.
> so ya love the gaia green amendments, they kick ass


That's great stuff JustBlazin!
Did you try using the Gaia Green with the FFOF though? Would be interesting to see if you amended the FF the same way you did with the Promix.


----------



## JustBlazin (Apr 12, 2021)

Maple Melt said:


> That's great stuff JustBlazin!
> Did you try using the Gaia Green with the FFOF though? Would be interesting to see if you amended the FF the same way you did with the Promix.


I never put anything else in the ffof, as it has enough stuff in it to grow for 1-2 months. I would just top dress the power bloom in flower.
As far as adding the same recipe of Gaia green to ffof instead of the pro mix, I think you would burn your plants as my mix is strong by itself, you would need to reduce the amounts and I wouldn't know by how much to reduce it, I'm pretty sure I have read people adding stuff to ffof with success. Also heard of people using ffof as a starter for a recycled organic living soil bed.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 14, 2021)

Week 5 

Size off grow space 6'x9'
2240 watts off top bin led

They all got there last topdress 

Each 5 gallon off reuse promix hp got top dress:

1/3cup off 444 

1/3cup off 284

I give more gaia green because off the intense light setup .


----------



## Maple Melt (Apr 16, 2021)

KootenayDIY said:


> 7 weeks veg and now on 7 weeks flower. Gaia green and 360 watts led.
> 4 plants 5 gallon grow bags
> 
> These plants are 5 ft tall!
> View attachment 4826065View attachment 4826066


They're looking good! Thanks for all the good details as well.


----------



## lazypothead420 (Apr 16, 2021)

First, I'd like to thank everyone that posted on this thread. Reading through it really helped me with making the switch to organics. Here's my 6 critical kush's all grown with only dr. Earth dry amendments, EWC, and Neptune's harvest seaweed and fish once a month. I Just flipped to flower! If anyone wants check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/t/lazypotheads-4x4-critical-kush-geekbeast-grow.1045663/


----------



## That Guy Mike (Apr 17, 2021)

New to the forum and was immediately drawn to this thread. Definitely a bunch of great information from experienced, knowledgeable growers!

Been growing for a few years and traditionally have just used blood, bone and kelp meal in potting soils, but will be using Gaia Green 444, 284 and planning to supplement with GG kelp meal this year - Outdoor grow, 2 in ground and 2 in 30 gallon fabric pots. (Clones - Jack Herer, 2 x White Widow and Sunshine, all photoperiod - which are currently in 2 gallon pots in a south facing window, kept outside when weather permits and supplemented with interior lighting for 4-5 hours after sunset; plan to go permanently outdoor early to mid May)
I’d purchased 6 bags of GG 30L living soil, 2 bags of Pro Mix Bx, 2 bags Spaghnum peat, 30L GG worm castings, 2 bags of composted cow manure, plus 6 bags of Vigoro triple mix (humus, compost and peat) and 6 bags of Vigoro black earth (humus based), which I now realize is overkill.. also have dolomite lime coming.

Since I have these items, my plan is to try a few mediums;

pot 1 - pro mix with the addition of 20% worm castings, 20% perlite and 3/4 cup each of 444, 284 and manure, with a couple tbsp of lime; top dress weekly.

pot 2 - GG living soil with a couple tbsp of lime; top dress as needed after a couple months.

ground 1 - Mix Vigoro soils and add 20% worm castings, 20% perlite, 20% spaghnum peat, and 1 cup each of 444, 284 and manure, with a couple tbsp of lime; top dress weekly.

ground 2 - same as pot 1.

Planning to mix each about 2-3 weeks prior to transplanting.

Hoping I’m on the right track and am certainly open to any recommendations.
Will definitely be sticking to pro mix, GG all purpose & power bloom and lime next year... wish I’d found this thread a bit sooner


----------



## myke (Apr 17, 2021)

Sounds like a good plan,I always like to add the dolo lime in with plenty of lead time.Keep some EWC to mix with the Gaia for future top dress.Be interesting to see which mix does better.


----------



## That Guy Mike (Apr 17, 2021)

myke said:


> Sounds like a good plan,I always like to add the dolo lime in with plenty of lead time.Keep some EWC to mix with the Gaia for future top dress.Be interesting to see which mix does better.


Thanks, will do.
Might add a cup or two of the living soil into each mix, thinking it may help with bacterial culture?


----------



## Maple Melt (Apr 20, 2021)

lakesidegrower said:


> KNF has been blowing my mind lately - my background is a major in biochem and microbiology and I can say that the science behind KNF is solid as fuck. True KNF shouldn't need any amendments at all other than what you find in the nature around you, but as long as you don't try to mix KNF methods with chemicals there's no reason why they couldn't complement organic amendments, adding KNF to your growing practices just lets you use less store-bought amendments over time.
> FFJ is fermented fruit juice - great for flower. FPJ is fermented plant juice which can be made to suit either veg, transition or bloom phase depending on what you use as the input. Google it to read up, or watch anything made my Chris Trump on the topic on YouTube.
> Essentially though, you are taking usually one single species of plant and using the parts of the plant with vigorous growth, like tips, shoots, buds, flowers, and mixing with equal part brown sugar by weight, placing in a sealed container in the dark and allowing it for ferment for a couple of weeks - strain to get the liquid only and you have a fantastic food for your plant that contains all kinds of good stuff. You want to select plants that are in the same stage of growth that the plants you will be feeding will be in (ie. young shoots for seedlings, vigorous growth tips and leaves for veg, buds waiting to explode are perfect for the week before flower for example.) Basically you are extracting the hormones, enzymes, etc from the plant you are using for your FPJ and introducing them to your own plants exactly when they need it.


This is definitely something I'm going to read up on next, I'm super interested. Recently switched over to soil with Gai Green from coco and salts so I want to research KNF for sure.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Apr 20, 2021)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> Used Earth dust dry amendments on my current grow and i can honestly say I'm extremely impressed with the results.


I've been using Earth dust for about 4 grows and it is really good stuff I do amend with worm castings and bat guano on top of that. I also reuse the same soil grow after growth and it only gets better


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 25, 2021)

Week 6 and 4 days 12/12

I had to dim my light for the last couple weeks
Dragon punch irie genetic


Gg4 seeds found in seeded buds

New fem seeds im trying next week ill transplant them in 1 gallon pot.
Bruce banner3
Banana kush3
Kushy kush3
From canuk seeds

Medium is reuse promix hp from the male off gg4 bagseed and the 3 empty pot are plant for my girl .
Peace


----------



## mikaroni (Apr 29, 2021)

So I started a new grow using coco with Earth Dust dry amendments. The ever popular Mr. Canucks Grows uses 6.5 - 6.8 water pH. Should I use this pH?
I am confused since every online answer says to use 5.8-6.5 pH, which is quite the broad range, and I bet it's wrong.
Anyone else using coco with dry amendments? What watering pH works best for you? (I know a lot of people shit on using coco, but I want to do it this way because last soil grow got over watered once, and stayed wet for 2 weeks.)


----------



## Herb potman (Apr 29, 2021)

mikaroni said:


> So I started a new grow using coco with Earth Dust dry amendments. The ever popular Mr. Canucks Grows uses 6.5 - 6.8 water pH. Should I use this pH?
> I am confused since every online answer says to use 5.8-6.5 pH, which is quite the broad range, and I bet it's wrong.
> Anyone else using coco with dry amendments? What watering pH works best for you? (I know a lot of people shit on using coco, but I want to do it this way because last soil grow got over watered once, and stayed wet for 2 weeks.)


COco is an amazing medium. Iam in soil but I can’t wait to start coco grow I know I heard u can use coco like soil (which I think is what u doing ) and u can use coco as hydro ( which I think is the lower end ph level ). The best site on planet earth for coco growing and sign up is free and there is a PhD level professor (dr mj coco) he helped little old me personally Cocoforcannabis. Go to that site and I promise u will get every question answered. There live chat is amazing Everyone will help or u can ask dr coco personally in the forum question


----------



## mikaroni (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> COco is an amazing medium. Iam in soil but I can’t wait to start coco grow I know I heard u can use coco like soil (which I think is what u doing ) and u can use coco as hydro ( which I think is the lower end ph level ). The best site on planet earth for coco growing and sign up is free and there is a PhD level professor (dr mj coco) he helped little old me personally Cocoforcannabis. Go to that site and I promise u will get every question answered. There live chat is amazing Everyone will help or u can ask dr coco personally in the forum question


Unfortunately their website is broken. When I try to sign up, it throws an error saying "key is invalid" after setting a password. Oh well. Thanks anyway.
I guess I will just water to pH of 6.5 - 6.8 and hope for the best : /


----------



## Herb potman (Apr 29, 2021)

Keep trying. Or try


mikaroni said:


> Unfortunately their website is broken. When I try to sign up, it throws an error saying "key is invalid" after setting a password. Oh well. Thanks anyway.
> I guess I will just water to pH of 6.5 - 6.8 and hope for the best : /
> [/QUOTE
> It’s an amazing site. Specially moving forward Keep trying. I will ask for you for now


----------



## Herb potman (Apr 29, 2021)

mikaroni said:


> Unfortunately their website is broken. When I try to sign up, it throws an error saying "key is invalid" after setting a password. Oh well. Thanks anyway.
> I guess I will just water to pH of 6.5 - 6.8 and hope for the best : /


I use gai green which is what mr Canuck uses samething as what u using but Canadian version. But Iam in soil. I emailed Gaia green and they answered all my questions. Try emailing dr earth Bet they answer


----------



## Mamijuana_Sparklz (Apr 29, 2021)

I so needed this for an upcoming grow I'm about to commense!  Hope my buds are sparkling in the end! Thanks!


----------



## mikaroni (Apr 29, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> I use gai green which is what mr Canuck uses samething as what u using but Canadian version. But Iam in soil. I emailed Gaia green and they answered all my questions. Try emailing dr earth Bet they answer


Yeah, I've asked several questions to Earth Dust green sunshine co a while back, and they have been very helpful, but they too told me to use a watering pH of 5.8 - 6.5 which is just to broad of a range for me to feel comfortable. It feels copy/pasty.


----------



## Maple Melt (Apr 30, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> First, I'd like to thank everyone that posted on this thread. Reading through it really helped me with making the switch to organics. Here's my 6 critical kush's all grown with only dr. Earth dry amendments, EWC, and Neptune's harvest seaweed and fish once a month. I Just flipped to flower! If anyone wants check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/t/lazypotheads-4x4-critical-kush-geekbeast-grow.1045663/


They look great!


----------



## Maple Melt (Apr 30, 2021)

Wanna share my grow on here, I wanna learn as much as I can with this crop haha. 

Trying the recipe I learned from this thread:
-FF Ocean Forest
-50/50 of 4-4-4 and 2-8-4
-20% worm castings
-top dressing weekly 1/4 strength
-weekly tea
-10gal fabric pot


----------



## Maple Melt (Apr 30, 2021)

mikaroni said:


> Unfortunately their website is broken. When I try to sign up, it throws an error saying "key is invalid" after setting a password. Oh well. Thanks anyway.
> I guess I will just water to pH of 6.5 - 6.8 and hope for the best : /


I've used coco for a while but with salts, so I don't know if it would be different if its with organic dry amendments. Also, maybe the company answered you thinking you're using salts? I kept it 5.8-6.3 when I was using straight coco.


----------



## crownroyal (Apr 30, 2021)

This is my first round at coco dry amendments and it works well just water at 6.5 6.8 And make a tea once a week or so make sure you add some good EWC to the mix


----------



## parrajara (Apr 30, 2021)

2 weeks out from harvest, noticed they were running low on pottassium so I got them so Gaia seaweed 0-0-17. This is my first grow ever, using Gaia all purpose (4-4-4), bloom (2-8-4), Earth Worth Casting and now Seaweed. Been giving them aloe vera juice and started giving them molasses recently. 

Anything else you guys would recommend or all is good?


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 30, 2021)

parrajara said:


> 2 weeks out from harvest, noticed they were running low on pottassium so I got them so Gaia seaweed 0-0-17. This is my first grow ever, using Gaia all purpose (4-4-4), bloom (2-8-4), Earth Worth Casting and now Seaweed. Been giving them aloe vera juice and started giving them molasses recently.
> 
> Anything else you guys would recommend or all is good?
> View attachment 4891095View attachment 4891092


I see some nitrogen defficiency need more 444 in your mix
I use 50/50 all the flower and the girls love it with a little worm casting

2 week to go !


----------



## lazypothead420 (Apr 30, 2021)

End of week 2 flowering. Gotta say, definitely love these dr. Earth nutes. I'll never go back to mixing a ton of expensive nutes ever again. 






Lazypothead's 4x4 Critical Kush Geekbeast Grow


Hey guy's and gal's, I recently decided to get back into growing.. Been around 7 years since my last grow. So just a heads up I will probably have a ton of questions along the way. I've spent a good part of the past 2 months on here reading and soaking in all of the knowledge that's on RIU to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Maple Melt (May 1, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> End of week 2 flowering. Gotta say, definitely love these dr. Earth nutes. I'll never go back to mixing a ton of expensive nutes ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your plansts all look really nice and healthy, I can't wait to see how it goes. I'm crossing my finger for mine haha.


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 1, 2021)

Thanks! First grow in forever so I'm really happy with how their turning out. Definitely waited too long to flower though, lol. Do you have some ck going?


----------



## Tht_Blk_Guy27 (May 1, 2021)

Dontjudgeme said:


> This is exactly what I do with roots organics “ grow “ and “ bloom “. I do however feed kelp and guano during flowering to boost my P and K. But pretty straight forward.


im doing the same here with my girls, but i also feed them dyna grow (organic) on top of that and alternate between the two. loving the results but the outdoor is KILLER. Just using roots organic dry amendments on my outdoor and I've never gotten color in flower til now so its an keep sake in this garden.


----------



## Maple Melt (May 3, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> Thanks! First grow in forever so I'm really happy with how their turning out. Definitely waited too long to flower though, lol. Do you have some ck going?


What do you mean by CK?


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 3, 2021)

Maple Melt said:


> What do you mean by CK?


I thought you might have some critical kush going too.


----------



## Bill_Nye (May 5, 2021)

First off I love this thread! I'm fairly new to growing in general, few outdoor grows and a couple indoor using premixed soils like ffof and liquid nutes. Got ok turnouts but far from organic and that's the direction I'm going now. But I just got some promix 80% sphagnum peat with coco, gypsum, dolomite lime, perlite and vermiculite added. I have worm castings, gaia green all purpose and power bloom as well as some other Down to Earth organic dry amendments like alfalfa meal, kelp meal and oyster shell flour.. Am I good to go? Do I need anything else? I have 4 seedlings in solo cups about 2weeks old. Do I need to use any of the Down to Earth amendments to start out or should I just use those for compost teas and top dressing later down the road? I use water from a fresh mountain spring (I live in the mountains lol). Ph is normally 7-7.8 depending on rain fall and has ppm of 10-15 should I ph the water? And when they plants start drinking a lot do I need to water until run-off or na? I should be in newbie central but hard to get experienced advice in a newbie thread .. Much Love everyone looking forward to some input. Happy grows


----------



## Herb potman (May 5, 2021)

From what I have red is that organic grows there is no need for run off. Run off is for salts and to relive salt build up. Which there’s no salt build up in organics. Roughly half gallon per 5 gallon pot is what I seem to hear a lot. Organics needs to be moist all the time. No need for dry periods like salts in soil Dry times kill microbial life or leaves them dormant. But Iam also a newbie. This also my first organic grow.


----------



## Bill_Nye (May 5, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> From what I have red is that organic grows there is no need for run off. Run off is for salts and to relive salt build up. Which there’s no salt build up in organics. Roughly half gallon per 5 gallon pot is what I seem to hear a lot. Organics needs to be moist all the time. No need for dry periods like salts in soil Dry times kill microbial life or leaves them dormant. But Iam also a newbie. This also my first organic grow.


Cool man. I know in coco/dry amendments I see most ppl don't water til run off. I didn't know if that's the same with a mostly peat medium.. thanks for input!


----------



## swedsteven (May 5, 2021)

THE RECIPE FOR SUCCES

Each 5 gallon off promix hp add 1 cup off gaia 444 and half cup off worm casting. And then tap water until the under pot hold a bit off water and mix it in Well.

After 2 to 3 Week topdress gaia green 444 1/4cup and 284 1/4Cup and worm casting 1/4cup

After 1 week i flip 12/12 and i top dress at week 2 and 5 off flowering gaia green 444 1/3cup and 284 1/3cup . 

If you dont push your light as strong as me you will need only 1/4cup instead off 1/3 cup in flower.


----------



## swedsteven (May 5, 2021)

Week 8 12/12


1 or 2 week and chop chop


----------



## Northwood (May 5, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> Week 8 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4895083View attachment 4895084View attachment 4895085View attachment 4895086View attachment 4895087
> 1 or 2 week and chop chop


I often grow that messy style too, but once I woke up to find literally every cola down in a 5x5 mass of fallen bud. So I had to employ the string and yoyos and whatever else I could prop them up with. Took me an entire day to fix. I find these messes often yield the best for some reason though. That grow netted over 3 pounds of trimmed dry bud from the 4 plants in there, plus lots of popcorn bud for bubble hash:


----------



## Herb potman (May 5, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> THE RECIPE FOR SUCCES
> 
> Each 5 gallon off promix hp add 1 cup off gaia 444 and half cup off worm casting. And then tap water until the under pot hold a bit off water and mix it in Well.
> 
> ...


Do u ph your water in promix when using organics. Ifso what u use ?


----------



## swedsteven (May 5, 2021)

Herb potman said:


> Do u ph your water in promix when using organics. Ifso what u use ?


No i dont ph my tap water i use my cold tap water ;
130ppm
7,3 ph
I Lime my reuse promix every 6 month or second grow to buffer the ph . 
And when its not time to lime the soil i use a little volcanic rock dust in the firstmix before transplant.
Peace !


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 5, 2021)

End of week 3. Only fed them some molasses and 2 plants got some cal/mag this week to try and correct rust spots. 





Lazypothead's 4x4 Critical Kush Geekbeast Grow


Yeah I'm definitely curious to which would be better. Won't be for a few months because I I this run and the next to complete before I'll have all the same pheno but I'm gonna give it a try!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 5, 2021)

Northwood said:


> I often grow that messy style too, but once I woke up to find literally every cola down in a 5x5 mass of fallen bud. So I had to employ the string and yoyos and whatever else I could prop them up with. Took me an entire day to fix. I find these messes often yield the best for some reason though. That grow netted over 3 pounds of trimmed dry bud from the 4 plants in there, plus lots of popcorn bud for bubble hash:
> View attachment 4895210


I’m Sure you get asked this all the time, but what kind of lights are those? CFL or COB?


----------



## Maple Melt (May 6, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> I thought you might have some critical kush going too.


Oh haha. No, I don't.


----------



## Northwood (May 6, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> I’m Sure you get asked this all the time, but what kind of lights are those? CFL or COB?


They're just regular household LED light bulbs bought from local sources like dollar stores, Walmart, Canadian Tire, Home Depot, and Costco. I've used them in one form or another for years and they were my first foray into LED after HPS.


----------



## Maple Melt (May 11, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> End of week 3. Only fed them some molasses and 2 plants got some cal/mag this week to try and correct rust spots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're looking really good. 

What do your cal-mag deficient rust spots look like? I'm getting some rust spots and weird looking leaves on a few of the lower leaves.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 11, 2021)

Gia Green is a good dry nute to start off with. Depending on where you are at in agriculture you might recommend other DRY fertilizers. The point is just use it people it's not rocket science to use a simple dry fertilizer with the ratio's pretty much on the back.

Are all burger joints created equal no.
Are all car brands created equal no.

Slightly differences in Npk ratio's make differences, in end taste but in general this is the all goto brand for simplicity.


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 11, 2021)

Maple Melt said:


> They're looking really good.
> 
> What do your cal-mag deficient rust spots look like? I'm getting some rust spots and weird looking leaves on a few of the lower leaves.


Started with little brown spots but is continuing to get worse. Fingers crossed that the calmag I gave them 3 days ago will stop the problem. I'll be posting some updates tonight when I get back from work.


----------



## myke (May 11, 2021)

Maple Melt said:


> They're looking really good.
> 
> What do your cal-mag deficient rust spots look like? I'm getting some rust spots and weird looking leaves on a few of the lower leaves.


Your leaves look more like a Potassium deficiency,Just my thoughts.


----------



## myke (May 11, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> Started with little brown spots but is continuing to get worse. Fingers crossed that the calmag I gave them 3 days ago will stop the problem. I'll be posting some updates tonight when I get back from work.


Safe to say the calmag didn't help?Dark green on new growth from the N in calmag.No burnt tips.The Neptune along with the dry should have enough.Perhaps excess of Ca? Lights too close? pH off?. Just throwing out solutions/possibility's.I really dont know.


----------



## Medskunk (May 11, 2021)

Seems to me some kind of phosphorus def... or something around it. 
Cause potassium def starts at the bottom of the plant and its burning from the outside in. Google it


----------



## Maple Melt (May 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Your leaves look more like a Potassium deficiency,Just my thoughts.


I'll have to definitely consider that, because mine doesn't look like @lazypothead420 pictures. And its not recognizable from when I had Cal-Mag deficiencies in coco before.


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 11, 2021)

myke said:


> Safe to say the calmag didn't help?Dark green on new growth from the N in calmag.No burnt tips.The Neptune along with the dry should have enough.Perhaps excess of Ca? Lights too close? pH off?. Just throwing out solutions/possibility's.I really dont know.


I still see some progression going on. Now another 2 are getting little brown spots but only a few. I was foliar feeding them 2x weekly up until week 2 flower and shortly after that I noticed the brown spots starting to appear. I didnt add any lime to my mix and they had a 9 week veg so possibly depleted what was in the fox farm. Light is about 14 inches from the affected ones while I have a couple that are way closer with no issues. I'm gonna do a slurry test on them tonight so I'll add that info when I get it. Here's a couple pics from today


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 11, 2021)

And some bud porn... beginning of week 5





Lazypothead's 4x4 Critical Kush Geekbeast Grow


Hey guy's and gal's, I recently decided to get back into growing.. Been around 7 years since my last grow. So just a heads up I will probably have a ton of questions along the way. I've spent a good part of the past 2 months on here reading and soaking in all of the knowledge that's on RIU to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## swedsteven (May 13, 2021)

Week 9 ready

48H off darknest and chop them all.
The fan leaf are fading at a perfect time and they are felling down on the net that will be a heavy harvest ! Thx gaia

4 week with no top dress

Each 5 gallon off promix hp add 1 cup off gaia 444 and half cup off worm casting. And then tap water until the under pot hold a bit off water and mix it in Well.

After 2 to 3 Week topdress gaia green 444 1/4cup and 284 1/4Cup and worm casting 1/4cup

After 1 week i flip 12/12 and i top dress at week 2 and 5 off flowering gaia green 444 1/3cup and 284 1/3cup .

If you dont push your light as strong as me you will need only 1/4cup instead off 1/3 cup in flower.


----------



## Bill_Nye (May 16, 2021)

Had some issues during germination so only two plants are the same age(Platinum Huckleberry Cookies and Diesel) 25days old today. I just topped both of them this morning and top dressed very little alfalfa meal. One in back left is Gelato kiss and front left is purple Haze. The purple Haze sprouted with only one cotyledon and one new growth looks mutated asf but it's starting to come along. 
I have them all in promix vegetable and herb with added coco and perlite along with 25% worm castings, gaia all purpose, bloom and added oyster shell flour. They under 600w photontek at 50%. My first grow with dry amendments and I'm pretty excited lol..


----------



## parrajara (May 16, 2021)

This was last week when I thought they were about ready to harvest, but after looking at thricomes they had another week or two. Nothing but Gaia Green products, except for the mycorrhizae I used.


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 17, 2021)

End of week 5. Dealt with a calcium deficiency that is starting to clear up. Picked up some Dolomite lime, gonna give them a topdress next watering. You guys think 1 tbsp per gal would be sufficient?






Lazypothead's 4x4 Critical Kush Geekbeast Grow


Hey guy's and gal's, I recently decided to get back into growing.. Been around 7 years since my last grow. So just a heads up I will probably have a ton of questions along the way. I've spent a good part of the past 2 months on here reading and soaking in all of the knowledge that's on RIU to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TugthePup (May 17, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> End of week 5. Dealt with a calcium deficiency that is starting to clear up. Picked up some Dolomite lime, gonna give them a topdress next watering. You guys think 1 tbsp per gal would be sufficient?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you clear up the deficiency?


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 18, 2021)

TugthePup said:


> How did you clear up the deficiency?


Had to give them calmag @ 2ml per gal for 2 waterings. Still might give them one more dose just to be safe.


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 25, 2021)

End of week 6! Ended up giving them one more dose of calmag and finally got dolomite lime so that was topdressed along with the last mix of 3-9-4 and EWC. From what I've read usually a 68 day strain, really packing the weight on now!





Lazypothead's 4x4 Critical Kush Geekbeast Grow


Weekly update: beginning of week 5. Still got problems going on. Doing a slurry test on all the pots tonight. At this point idk if it's just getting worse because of the damage that was already done or the problem isn't fixed. Noticed a couple brown spots on 2 more too. The pic of the leaf is...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## myke (May 25, 2021)

Excellent job!


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 25, 2021)

myke said:


> Excellent job!


Thanks myke! Not gonna lie, I mentally pat myself on the back every time I open the tent lol.


----------



## myke (May 25, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> Thanks myke! Not gonna lie, I mentally pat myself on the back every time I open the tent lol.


Knowing when and how much is all you gotta know.Easy


----------



## lazypothead420 (May 25, 2021)

It's getting easier now that I'm finding what my routine should be. Had some hiccups along the way and learned the hard way lol.


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 26, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> Week 9 ready
> 
> 48H off darknest and chop them all.
> The fan leaf are fading at a perfect time and they are felling down on the net that will be a heavy harvest ! Thx gaia
> ...


Thanks so much for all that info, it’s exactly why this forum thread exists.

I was reading your top-dressing recommendations and was just wondering what size pots you used?


----------



## parrajara (May 26, 2021)

Partial harvest from my 2 ladies. My first grow ever. Wet weight


----------



## swedsteven (May 26, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> Thanks so much for all that info, it’s exactly why this forum thread exists.
> 
> I was reading your top-dressing recommendations and was just wondering what size pots you used?


5 gallon pot is my final pot


----------



## GiovanniJones (May 26, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> 5 gallon pot is my final pot


Thanks, that's really helpful because if I use larger pots, I can keep the ratio of my top-dressing the same as yours.


----------



## Maple Melt (Jun 2, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> I still see some progression going on. Now another 2 are getting little brown spots but only a few. I was foliar feeding them 2x weekly up until week 2 flower and shortly after that I noticed the brown spots starting to appear. I didnt add any lime to my mix and they had a 9 week veg so possibly depleted what was in the fox farm. Light is about 14 inches from the affected ones while I have a couple that are way closer with no issues. I'm gonna do a slurry test on them tonight so I'll add that info when I get it. Here's a couple pics from today


I have something similar with mine, I'm in week 7 of flower.


----------



## Maple Melt (Jun 2, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> And some bud porn... beginning of week 5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looks great!


----------



## Maple Melt (Jun 2, 2021)

lazypothead420 said:


> End of week 6! Ended up giving them one more dose of calmag and finally got dolomite lime so that was topdressed along with the last mix of 3-9-4 and EWC. From what I've read usually a 68 day strain, really packing the weight on now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, stacking nicely.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 5, 2021)

Can't find gaia green? This is almost the same, for us living in the USA
use like gaia green, 1tbsp per gallon of soil (during flower, the two nutrients mixed together 50/50) and water in slowly
the green bag has calcium, not the pink bag, if you only use the pink bag during flower you will have deficiency


here's some pungent nuggets of organic gold i grew with those nutrients


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 5, 2021)

copkilller said:


> ....., if you only use the pink bag during flower you will have deficiency


I've been using DrE as my go to nute for over ten years. I've used each alone all the way through a grow and 50/50 or layering the two.
Great product. I rarely have deficiencies unless it out eats what I amended the soil with (1-1.25 c per 7g bag). I brew a nice frothy DrE tea to keep things going too.


----------



## copkilller (Jun 5, 2021)

Hash Hound said:


> I've been using DrE as my go to nute for over ten years. I've used each alone all the way through a grow and 50/50 or layering the two.
> Great product. I rarely have deficiencies unless it out eats what I amended the soil with (1-1.25 c per 7g bag). I brew a nice frothy DrE tea to keep things going too.


nice to hear!
i like touse roots organics original soil, what is your go to?


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Jun 5, 2021)

Coming soon to the U.S., but still missing the basics.


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 5, 2021)

copkilller said:


> nice to hear!
> i like touse roots organics original soil, what is your go to?


I mostly use Black Gold Organic or Promix Organic


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 6, 2021)

Pheno hunt this summer 
Banana kush fem
Bruce banner fem
Kushy kush fem


----------



## Bill_Nye (Jun 9, 2021)

First picture is my mutated purple haze. it sprouted with only one cotyledon. I have the side branches tied down to let the center catch up. I never topped the plant. It looks pretty neat though I think.. ran into some under feeding issues with my PHC(front left plant) that I then over fed with a tea but she's bouncing back alright.. on the right is my gelato kiss she is the youngest but has outgrown the others and has a awesome smell. They are all roughly 6weeks old, I've top dressed once with 4-4-4 and worm castings and I've fed a tea with molasses, castings, kelp, alfalfa, oyster shell flour and very little seabird guano.. I'm excited to flower these plants. But I don't think they are big enough yet.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 9, 2021)

Day 32, Autos

Organic amendments
Coco 40% / Peat 30% / EWC 20% / Perlite 10%

They just got 50/50 Veg/Bloom nutes
4-4-4
3-9-4
Neem Meal
Insect Frass
EWC


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 10, 2021)

Third round with this promix hp 
Cold Tap water only 

I add 1/3cup off garden lime each 5 gallon pot and 1/2 Cup off 444 in the pot then i transplant from 1 gallon pot .

First top dress today 1/4 cup off each product 444 284 and worm casting 

In 1 week i flip 12/12


Keep it green !


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

If anyone from the dry amendments area could help me out that’d be cool lol

All Autos
Day 40 from surface
Down to earth amendments

I think I’ve over fed these ladies. I’ve been having some trouble with under watering. It takes them around half a day to perk back up but then still don’t seem super happy after a watering. Last image is a whole day after a full watering


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> If anyone from the dry amendments area could help me out that’d be cool lol
> 
> All Autos
> Day 40 from surface
> ...


Is your water too cold maybe?


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> Is your water too cold maybe?


No not at all. I’ve been using distilled water jugs that are sitting in the garage so they’re def around 70ish degrees. You think if I overwatered earlier that maybe the soil got compacted and now it’s even more difficult to find the sweet spot?


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

Does water soak in nicely or just run to the edges and out the bottom?


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> Does water soak in nicely or just run to the edges and out the bottom?


It’s soaks in pretty quickly. I grabbed a Dr Meter (moisture meter). And checked them all yesterday. Scale is 1-10. They were reading a 7ish pretty much and the wedding cake was already drooling. Pot was super light, but the meter said the soil was almost in the “wet” zone (8-10).


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> It’s soaks in pretty quickly. I grabbed a Dr Meter (moisture meter). And checked them all yesterday. Scale is 1-10. They were reading a 7ish pretty much and the wedding cake was already drooling. Pot was super light, but the meter said the soil was almost in the “wet” zone (8-10).


I have a similar meter,not 100%.maybe try watering less more often.Keeping the moisture in?Watering by far is the hardest thing.Some bottom water a little and a little from the top.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> I have a similar meter,not 100%.maybe try watering less more often.Keeping the moisture in?Watering by far is the hardest thing.Some bottom water a little and a little from the top.


Someone just suggested that on the organic FB group. Said try 5% of pot volume waterings but more often. Someone suggested transplanting into a more aerated medium! That’s not even an option at week 6 with an autoflower right haha?! I’ll try the new watering routine and hope things smooth out


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Someone just suggested that on the organic FB group. Said try 5% of pot volume waterings but more often. Someone suggested transplanting into a more aerated medium! That’s not even an option at week 6 either an autoflower right haha?! I’ll try the new watering routine and hope things smooth out


Watering was the reason I went to sips,was too hard to get perfect.Now in sips my soil reads 9.9 everywhere and plants love it.Go figure.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> Watering was the reason I went to sips,was too hard to get perfect.Now in sips my soil reads 9.9 everywhere and plants love it.Go figure.


If my lights were too intense that wouldn’t cause the drooling would it? Or the fact that they’re being run 24/7?


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> It’s soaks in pretty quickly. I grabbed a Dr Meter (moisture meter). And checked them all yesterday. Scale is 1-10. They were reading a 7ish pretty much and the wedding cake was already drooling. Pot was super light, but the meter said the soil was almost in the “wet” zone (8-10).


I don't know if I'd trust a Dr. Meter more than my own observations. In my experience, the plant needs both water and air, but it's difficult to give both at the same time. Water it until the pot feels nice and heavy. Once the pot is lightweight and obviously dry, water it again. That gives the plant a chance to breathe in between waterings.

Trust your judgement over what a Dr. Meter says, that's what I'd suggest.

Why not adjust your schedule for 18 hours of light per day? It could also very well make a difference. Good luck, let us know what happens and I hope you figure it out.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jun 16, 2021)

I have four plants going right now; they're all Ortega by Mr. Nice Seeds and looking great so far. I got lazy and used some leftover Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil for the 1-gallon pots. I'll top-dress with Gaia Green 4-4-4 in small amounts each week, then transplant using Pro-Mix HP with Gaia Green's Power Bloom at a ratio of 1 cup per 5 gallons of Pro-Mix for the 7 gallon pots.

It should work, I'm just wondering how necessary it is to mix it in advance and moisten it to compost for a while first. I've heard that growers have had good luck without composting in advance and just wondering what your experience might be with this.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> I don't know if I'd trust a Dr. Meter more than my own observations. In my experience, the plant needs both water and air, but it's difficult to give both at the same time. Water it until the pot feels nice and heavy. Once the pot is lightweight and obviously dry, water it again. That gives the plant a chance to breathe in between waterings.
> 
> Trust your judgement over what a Dr. Meter says, that's what I'd suggest.
> 
> Why not adjust your schedule for 18 hours of light per day? It could also very well make a difference. Good luck, let us know what happens and I hope you figure it out.


I just got the meter two days ago because of all these watering issues. I was trusting myself to water a weightless pot but that didn’t seem to be working out either. They were still pissed. So I figured grab a meter and see what it’s saying. I’m worried the peat and coco are all compacted together at this point. At least the strawberry pie is doing great still…

edit. I haven’t changed to 20/4 or 18/6 because the temp in the tent will drop to like 63-65 degrees and the humidity will go up to like 70%. Although I have a dehumidifier coming Friday. Will 63-65 be ok for nighttime temps as long as the humidity is in check?


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> I just got the meter two days ago because of all these watering issues. I was trusting myself to water a weightless pot but that didn’t seem to be working out either. They were still pissed. So I figured grab a meter and see what it’s saying. I’m worried the peat and coco are all compacted together at this point. At least the strawberry pie is doing great still…
> 
> edit. I haven’t changed to 20/4 or 18/6 because the temp in the tent will drop to like 63-65 degrees and the humidity will go up to like 70%. Although I have a dehumidifier coming Friday. Will 63-65 be ok for nighttime temps as long as the humidity is in check?


My photos run 80 day and 65 night.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> My photos run 80 day and 65 night.


Reading that dolomite lime can cause compaction issues and that it’s rather common. I did pre-amend my medium with it. Any thoughts on if that could be causing the watering issues?


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Reading that dolomite lime can cause compaction issues and that it’s rather common. I did pre-amend my medium with it. Any thoughts on if that could be causing the watering issues?


What? Domo lime causing compaction?What you smoking?


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

Plenty people doing no till for yrs,no compaction.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> What? Domo lime causing compaction?What you smoking?


Just do a quick skim
Just combing the internet trying to solve my problems lol. Came across numerous articles about dolomite lime and compaction. As well as threads from thcfarmer, and other forums


----------



## myke (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Just do a quick skim
> Just combing the internet trying to solve my problems lol. Came across numerous articles about dolomite lime and compaction. As well as threads from thcfarmer, and other forums


Crazy,didnt read the whole thing.Hard to believe a cup of lime in a cuft of dirt can do that.Ive only added at the beginning but the gaia has some.I think if you way over fed then maybe.Hard to believe.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 16, 2021)

myke said:


> Crazy,didnt read the whole thing.Hard to believe a cup of lime in a cuft of dirt can do that.Ive only added at the beginning but the gaia has some.I think if you way over fed then maybe.Hard to believe.


Yeah my guess is it doesn’t just “cause” compaction but with added factors it may happen. I’ll figure this out haha cheer


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 17, 2021)

Ready set flip


----------



## Fhawila (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi guys , had amazing success in veg stage using 50/50 444 & 284 . 
Then passed them into the flowering tent . Am I frying the plants with those lights so close ? Pics are now at week 6. Any help would be much appreciated.I’m using 620w of quantum in there .


----------



## dano88 (Jun 27, 2021)

I had some plants been outside a month water once a week plus rain gave them rooting hormone 1-3-1 and rhizomes XP not rooting well ,sprinkled a thin layer to cover dirt GG bloom 8-8-8 and watered again with above mentioned ferts,
and reapplied in a think layer to cover dirt GG bloom 8-8-8 I had left over. It was windy excess should blow away will my plants be ok or what do you think it's a strong fert ? I'll update ...


----------



## dano88 (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm betting it's ok I just hope they take I did the above to my lettuce minus the second treatment of GG bloom and NO Rhizotonic XP and its doing well didn't over do it at all .


----------



## dano88 (Jun 27, 2021)

I know you guys love pics Added a little clay off my shoes today she's good to go


----------



## flipwon (Jun 30, 2021)

How often/how much are you guys watering in your final pots using this method?


----------



## myke (Jun 30, 2021)

flipwon said:


> How often/how much are you guys watering in your final pots using this method?


As normal,mulch the surface to keep moist so the little micro dudes can do their thing.


----------



## flipwon (Jun 30, 2021)

I plan on trying out a run of promix/gg nutes next week. Anyone have a recommendation for the starting ratios to get cooking? I see so many different numbers floating around. I'll be going from seed->rockwool cube for a week->pot

I have:
1 bail promix hp
as much EWC as needed
as much perlite as needed
as much 4-4-4/2-8-4 as needed
toss in some diatomaceous earth? I have a lot sitting around


----------



## myke (Jun 30, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I plan on trying out a run of promix/gg nutes next week. Anyone have a recommendation for the starting ratios to get cooking? I see so many different numbers floating around. I'll be going from seed->rockwool cube for a week->pot
> 
> I have:
> 1 bail promix hp
> ...


Well Ive been following the french dude here.1 cup 444 per 5 gal PM.Seems to work just fine.I let it cook 3 weeks min.


----------



## flipwon (Jun 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Well Ive been following the french dude here.1 cup 444 per 5 gal PM.Seems to work just fine.I let it cook 3 weeks min.


no ewc or 284 to start? no extra perlite?


----------



## myke (Jun 30, 2021)

flipwon said:


> no ewc or 284 to start? no extra perlite?


After using it a while now 444 by itself works and yes ewc.The flower 284 i mix 50/50 with 444 from week 3 to end of flower.
So say 10% by volume for ewc.so 1/2 gal per 5 gal pm.Then when topdress add ewc with the 444.Hope that makes sense


----------



## flipwon (Jun 30, 2021)

myke said:


> After using it a while now 444 by itself works and yes ewc.The flower 284 i mix 50/50 with 444 from week 3 to end of flower.
> So say 10% by volume for ewc.so 1/2 gal per 5 gal pm.Then when topdress add ewc with the 444.Hope that makes sense


Yessir it does! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## JHake (Jul 1, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I plan on trying out a run of promix/gg nutes next week. Anyone have a recommendation for the starting ratios to get cooking? I see so many different numbers floating around. I'll be going from seed->rockwool cube for a week->pot
> 
> I have:
> 1 bail promix hp
> ...


As a general guideline, you want around 1-2 cups of TOTAL ferts per cu ft of base mix (Promix-Perlite-EWC). So 1-2 cups of 4-4-4 per cu ft.

Base mix can be 1:1:1 ratio, but in my experience it's a lot of EWC if you don't have great quality one, especially on it's "texture". I stick to 20% EWC at max. Perlite 30-40%. Rest is ProMix or peat moss in my case.


----------



## myke (Jul 1, 2021)

JHake said:


> As a general guideline, you want around 1-2 cups of TOTAL ferts per cu ft of base mix (Promix-Perlite-EWC). So 1-2 cups of 4-4-4 per cu ft.
> 
> Base mix can be 1:1:1 ratio, but in my experience it's a lot of EWC if you don't have great quality one, especially on it's "texture". I stick to 20% EWC at max. Perlite 30-40%. Rest is ProMix or peat moss in my case.


I go 3 cups per cuft. And 4 cups rock dust. 1 cup dolo lime.


----------



## JHake (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, i didn't write anything about the rock and lime to give more of a concise answer. I also believe Promix is already limed. But truth is that the standard mix contains what you named.
There are also some cases where, at least myself, don't use rock dust if i don't have at hand. I believe it takes a few cycles to be useful for the soil, so i can add it another time, at least doing ROLS.

I'll link the Coots recipe for a complete mix: https://clackamascoots.com/blogs/news/coots-soil-recipe-coots-nutes


----------



## flipwon (Jul 2, 2021)

JHake said:


> As a general guideline, you want around 1-2 cups of TOTAL ferts per cu ft of base mix (Promix-Perlite-EWC). So 1-2 cups of 4-4-4 per cu ft.
> 
> Base mix can be 1:1:1 ratio, but in my experience it's a lot of EWC if you don't have great quality one, especially on it's "texture". I stick to 20% EWC at max. Perlite 30-40%. Rest is ProMix or peat moss in my case.


30 - 40% more perlite extra on top of the hp?



myke said:


> I go 3 cups per cuft. And 4 cups rock dust. 1 cup dolo lime.


I dont have any dolomite lime, is this something I can amend with later? Is there not enough in the base mix already?

Also, is a mix like this too hot to start from seed in?


----------



## myke (Jul 2, 2021)

flipwon said:


> 30 - 40% more perlite extra on top of the hp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theirs lime in promix already,I was referring to plain peat sorry.For seedling yea it would be to hot.Plain PM would work with just a pinch of 444.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 2, 2021)

Question for those using pro mix, Do you pH your water?
I read recently that if your using pro mix you don't need to pH your water as it buffers it for you. I also add my own dolomite lime and oyster shell so I have just recently stopped phing my water. Hopefully everything doesn't turn to shit...lol


----------



## myke (Jul 2, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Question for those using pro mix, Do you pH your water?
> I read recently that if your using pro mix you don't need to pH your water as it buffers it for you. I also add my own dolomite lime and oyster shell so I have just recently stopped phing my water. Hopefully everything doesn't turn to shit...lol


Everybody water is different but i just go plain,tap is 7.2 high in Ca and Mg.When I was doing salts It would drop .5 so 6.7 ish I just left it seamed to work fine.Reading suggests 6.3 ish.


----------



## JHake (Jul 2, 2021)

flipwon said:


> 30 - 40% more perlite extra on top of the hp?


I don't know how much perlite is in ProMix. I know the brand but not that particular product since i live in South America. We have similar ones here that come with a little bit perlite, and if i use it, i would add more perlite, more around 25-30% than 35-40%.


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 2, 2021)

Promix hp as a lot of perlite and enought lime to buffer my tap water .


----------



## JHake (Jul 2, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> Question for those using pro mix, Do you pH your water?
> I read recently that if your using pro mix you don't need to pH your water as it buffers it for you. I also add my own dolomite lime and oyster shell so I have just recently stopped phing my water. Hopefully everything doesn't turn to shit...lol


I do not pH my tap water.
What i am doing right now is using a little bit less liming agent on my mix, since my tap water is around 7.2 pH and about 200ppm.
And since i tend to do somehow long veg periods, i not sure about pH building up in the soil as watering and weeks passes.

What's your tap water pH?
There was a answer in some thread here about how soils are good buffering acid pH's but not so good when pH was needed to go down.

Not sure about the science and take this with a grain of salt, but my current thoughts are along this line:
My tap water has Calcium Carbonate on in, it's like watering with a little bit of limestone every time.
And i believe that what buffers the acid pH of water, is the residual lime in your soil mix (part of the lime reacts with the peat when you mix your soil, until pH is balanced; remaining lime that didn't react is called residual lime)

But in real life, until now i've been using 1 cup of liming agent per cu ft and watering with tap water @ 7,2pH. I'm still a beginner, but i believe i never had "pH problems", i mean, nothing about "lockouts due to high soil pH" or related, but i also believe things can go and be better.

In this study you can read a little about the lime, reactive, residual, etc.


https://www.plantgrower.org/uploads/6/5/5/4/65545169/275.full.pdf


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 3, 2021)

Peat is very very acid without lime and bacteria bring acid to ... lime that peat bro its noting new !

I add lime every second grow in my reuse pot


----------



## Reefersnacks (Jul 6, 2021)

Amazing thread, I'm going to try out organics for a change, I have easy access to gaia green. When baking the soil do I leave the lid on or off? I have the soil just moist and not soaking wet. You have to squeeze with almost full strength to feel some water come out, is this enough? I currently have a mixture of,

Promix hp
1cup 4-4-4 per 5gal
1cup earth worm casting per 5gal

Currently baking, should I add anything else? Or up the amount of earth worm castings? Completely new to organics any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Happy Growing!!


----------



## myke (Jul 6, 2021)

Reefersnacks said:


> Amazing thread, I'm going to try out organics for a change, I have easy access to gaia green. When baking the soil do I leave the lid on or off? I have the soil just moist and not soaking wet. You have to squeeze with almost full strength to feel some water come out, is this enough? I currently have a mixture of,
> 
> Promix hp
> 1cup 4-4-4 per 5gal
> ...


For long term use rock dust or similar could be added.So per cuft 4 cups.Typically 15% by volume for compost/ewc.So 5 gallon PM could have a gallon ish of ewc.


----------



## Reefersnacks (Jul 6, 2021)

Ok, I'll add a bit more, thank you. Should I leave the lid off the tote I have it baking in? I would assume mold if it was on.


----------



## myke (Jul 6, 2021)

My lids are upside down and not quite square.Not really sure whats best,air is important.


----------



## Reefersnacks (Jul 6, 2021)

Thats what I was kind of thinking, thanks for the help. Would you recommend any extra dry amendments for pk boost in flower? Or is there enough juice in just the flower boost and all purpose 50/50 ratio?

If I were to add lets say mineralized phosphate 0-9-0 and soluble seaweed extract 0-0-17, would I have to cut back on the all purpose and flower bloom so it wouldn't burn up the plants? or just follow the directions for everything?


----------



## myke (Jul 7, 2021)

Reefersnacks said:


> Thats what I was kind of thinking, thanks for the help. Would you recommend any extra dry amendments for pk boost in flower? Or is there enough juice in just the flower boost and all purpose 50/50 ratio?
> 
> If I were to add lets say mineralized phosphate 0-9-0 and soluble seaweed extract 0-0-17, would I have to cut back on the all purpose and flower bloom so it wouldn't burn up the plants? or just follow the directions for everything?


Stick to base nutes,My mixes are normally.40 peat 20 compost 40 perlite. 2 cup kelp ,1 cup alfalfa , 1 cup insect frass,2 cup 444.=6 cups for 15gallons of soil.2 cups lime and 8 cups rock dust.Let cook.
After its done I mix it with promix hp.for clones so its not so strong.When I fill my 10 gal sip its 3/4 cooked 1/4 PM.Then i add some 444 around the bottom 1/3 for later when the roots get there.After that I top dress with ewc and 444 weekly.4 tbls 444 for 10gal.Hope that helps.

edit to add...at week 3 flower i start 50/50 bloom,veg but add more like 6 tbls a week.Big plants need the N and gaia 444 only has a little so i keep the 444 right till the end..P and K was in the original mix and its in the 444 so I dont boost it.


----------



## Reefersnacks (Jul 7, 2021)

Right on, thank you.


----------



## flipwon (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm using a compressed bale of promix HP. I'm assuming the ratios of 10% worm castings to promix are done with hydrated promix, but I figured I'd pop in and double check.

So, 9:1 hydrated promix to worm castings? or 9:1 dry off the bale?


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 8, 2021)

Reefersnacks said:


> Ok, I'll add a bit more, thank you. Should I leave the lid off the tote I have it baking in? I would assume mold if it was on.


I just drilled like 6 holes in the top of my lid and keep it on


----------



## myke (Jul 8, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I'm using a compressed bale of promix HP. I'm assuming the ratios of 10% worm castings to promix are done with hydrated promix, but I figured I'd pop in and double check.
> 
> So, 9:1 hydrated promix to worm castings? or 9:1 dry off the bale?


It’s by volume if that’s what your asking.


----------



## flipwon (Jul 8, 2021)

myke said:


> It’s by volume if that’s what your asking.


Yes, but I'm using compressed promix, therefor the volume is different dry compressed vs wet. I'm assuming its volume after its rehydrated?


----------



## myke (Jul 8, 2021)

flipwon said:


> Yes, but I'm using compressed promix, therefor the volume is different dry compressed vs wet. I'm assuming its volume after its rehydrated?


Oh I see. Yeah when it’s fluffed up


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 8, 2021)

Pheno hunting canuk strain
Day 24 since flip
Banana kush looking good and smellling good exept for this one


Kushy kush look weird and dont smell


Bruce banner looking good and smellling Good love those already !



I give a little more 284 and the light green is there fast 50/50 next topdress .


----------



## Reefersnacks (Jul 9, 2021)

I got a question about lighting if anyone can clarify, if I have a light that is roughly 30,000 lux at 18in, and I put another 30,000 lux light right beside it. Do I now have 60,000? Or a little less? Is that how that works? Sorry I dont have a meter to test to see what it would be.


----------



## flipwon (Jul 10, 2021)

Reefersnacks said:


> I got a question about lighting if anyone can clarify, if I have a light that is roughly 30,000 lux at 18in, and I put another 30,000 lux light right beside it. Do I now have 60,000? Or a little less? Is that how that works? Sorry I dont have a meter to test to see what it would be.


You can get a ballpark idea using a par meter app, though I'd take it with a 15-20% grain of salt


----------



## Bill_Nye (Jul 14, 2021)

First organic grow! Beginning 3rd week of flower on the indo plants(photos: Gelato kiss, PHC, purple Haze, white widow, Autos: tangerine dream and white lsd) I started the autos a lil late.. Using GG 444&284 along with Dr.Es 463(alternate top dress with 444 in veg).. threw a couple EWC teas in there using down to earth amendments. Soil mix is 1/3promix veg&herb, 1/3coco loco, 1/3 EWC, with 75/50 ratio of 444 and 284 also added more perlite, great white, kelp, alfalfa and oyster shell flour.. The outdoor is a Sour diesel In ffof. I only watered for first 60days, I just top dressed 444 and 284.. all of their feeding needs have been slightly different, so think I went in over my head for being a newb lol but they seem to all be doing pretty well. I'm here to learn more so and help, criticism wte is appreciated. Happy grows!!


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2021)

Here's some bud shots of my grow using pro mix plus Gaia green amendments plus a couple other things. Over did it on nitrogen a little on a couple of them plus a little light bleaching on a couple
Cherry garseeya 1

Cherry garseeya 2

One night stand 1

One night stand 2

Wedding cake x doho

Doho x pixy styx

Tombstone 1

Tombstone 2


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2021)

Cont....
Early lemon berry

Blueberry sunset

Mandarin cookies


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 21, 2021)

Might have 2 keeper in there !
Got some clone off my 3 Bruce banner and 2 banana kush that i like.

Kushy kush

Banana kush

Keeper

Bruce banner fast version
Keeper


I need to pop more seeds got to hunt before winter .


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 24, 2021)

Cherry gardeeya post chop


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 29, 2021)

Cut a branch of mandarin cookies, cause I really want to try it out


----------



## flipwon (Aug 2, 2021)

Whooooops

So while I was vegging my plants I had cooked my soil to transplant from 1 gal pots to 5 gal pots. Had it all ready, but then totally forgot about the tent full of soil and all the 5 gals have completely dried out.

They had 10% wc in promix HP with their starter 3tbsp/g of 444 and 284, and were cooked up nice, but life happened and I forgot to keep that soil moist. They've probably been bone dry for over a week, maybe 2.

Any ideas how should I treat this soil from here?


----------



## JHake (Aug 2, 2021)

Just water it. You can use aloe or yucca as a wetting agent.


----------



## flipwon (Aug 2, 2021)

JHake said:


> Just water it. You can use aloe or yucca as a wetting agent.


I watered, it seems to have taken the water fine (didn't seem hydrophobic at all?)

Do I need to reamend? Most of the microbes would be dead, but there's never been a plant in them. What would the status of the food situation be after something like this?


----------



## myke (Aug 2, 2021)

Should be Ok ,you could add a little ewc if its fresh to water in.All you've done is stopped the clock,within a week or two it will be ready.


----------



## myke (Aug 2, 2021)

Ive put bigger clones into promix and gaia without it cooking and it worked fine.


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 2, 2021)

I've also put well established plant in pro mix and Gaia green that hasn't cooked, it worked fine, I remember going in the tent and you could smell the soil cooking a little bit.


----------



## myke (Aug 2, 2021)

Yup my sips stink for a few days after top dress with 444.


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 4, 2021)

GiovanniJones said:


> Dr. Earth also adds microbes, which Gaia Green doesn’t. If I had access to both, I’d happily use Dr. Earth for this reason.


Just came across this thread. Subbed... its about time we have one. I was starting to think I was the only one on here using dry organic ammendments.


----------



## myke (Aug 4, 2021)

wil2279 said:


> Just came across this thread. Subbed... its about time we have one. I was starting to think I was the only one on here using dry organic ammendments.


Ya we poke fun at the nute mixers while they fret over their pH


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 4, 2021)

We should have named the thread the organic dry ammendment grow thread. I have found several items to use. Happy frog makes dry ammendments, Dr Earth, as well as Down To Earth. I have a little of each but I am planning g to switch to the Down to earth blends. I plan on using the starter mix 3-3-3, vegetable mix 
4-4-4 and the flower mix 4-8-4. But It's good to know I can go to home depot and get dr earth... or if I get hard up I can drive 90 minutes to a hydro store and get down to earth, happy frog, or even roots organic dry ammendments. I usually order the Down to Earth from Amazon.


----------



## GiovanniJones (Aug 4, 2021)

myke said:


> Ya we poke fun at the nute mixers while they fret over their pH


What's pH? Never heard of it...


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 5, 2021)

I usually PH my water... I run it between 6.5 & 6.8. I just use citric acid crystals. I have a soil recipe I am planning to use with autos this winter. If it works out well, I may run it all the time.


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 5, 2021)

wil2279 said:


> I usually PH my water... I run it between 6.5 & 6.8. I just use citric acid crystals. I have a soil recipe I am planning to use with autos this winter. If it works out well, I may run it all the time.


6.8 ...i dont haaha ph no need my oyester and lime buffer my soil so quick straight tap here .7.5ph


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 5, 2021)

My well water is 7.2. I don't think I need to do this. It is just a precaution. And literally takes less than a minute to do.


----------



## flipwon (Aug 5, 2021)

What do yall do for calmag? I've had what looks like a calmag deficiency (which would make sense as I'm watering with RO.. my tap comes out at 800 ppm)

I'm scared to just add more lime as that could just lead to too much mag and is hard to get out?


----------



## myke (Aug 5, 2021)

Its either a ca deficiency or a mg deficiency.Gaia has both and if you added lime prior to planting you shouldn't need any.
Show us a pic.


----------



## flipwon (Aug 5, 2021)

myke said:


> Its either a ca deficiency or a mg deficiency.Gaia has both and if you added lime prior to planting you shouldn't need any.
> Show us a pic.


I didn't add lime since the promix apparently had some and I didn't want to mess around too much.

Hard to get a picture as theyre all napping atm but all 8 of my plants are showing these same symptoms at varying stages.

They were transplanted 3 days ago and just got their first half watering. I wanted them to dry up before watering again. I have both epsom salt and gypsum I intend on adding in a couple hours with a little more water.

Edit: you can ignore that battlescar that was an oopsie on my part. Probably didn't pick the best leaf in the dark.


----------



## myke (Aug 5, 2021)

Promix has lime not much but some.I add 1 cup of gaia to 5 g promix moisten so its wet but no to wet then use that to transplant into.Doesnt need water for a week then.


----------



## myke (Aug 5, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I didn't add lime since the promix apparently had some and I didn't want to mess around too much.
> 
> Hard to get a picture as theyre all napping atm but all 8 of my plants are showing these same symptoms at varying stages.
> 
> ...


Hmm, weird spots.Not sure.


----------



## myke (Aug 5, 2021)

Whats in your 800 ppm water? ever tried mixing in some with your ro? like 10%


----------



## flipwon (Aug 5, 2021)

myke said:


> Whats in your 800 ppm water? ever tried mixing in some with your ro? like 10%


I was considering doing this, maybe I'll give it a shot


----------



## myke (Aug 5, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I was considering doing this, maybe I'll give it a shot


Id check for sure whats in your water first.


----------



## flipwon (Aug 5, 2021)

These are my 8 square one genetics GG4 x BBC on week 3 of veg in the promix + ewc + gaia green.

4x8 tent, 7 gal pots, 5x 240w quantum boards on about half power atm.

Other than the little calmag (I hope) issue that I've now (hopefully) addressed, they've been growing well and I've been happy with the progress on day 22 from first sprout. They need a defoliating but they were recently transplanted so I'm giving them a break for a couple days.

If you look close and see a white substance on some of the leaves its just diatomaceous earth, not pm


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Aug 6, 2021)

flipwon said:


> These are my 8 square one genetics GG4 x BBC on week 3 of veg in the promix + ewc + gaia green.
> 
> 4x8 tent, 7 gal pots, 5x 240w quantum boards on about half power atm.
> 
> ...


Have a grow journal? Would love to watch them grow up


----------



## flipwon (Aug 6, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Have a grow journal? Would love to watch them grow up


I dont, not a public one at least. I've been logging their progress privately, but to be honest I didn't think this was going to go very well


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Aug 6, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I dont, not a public one at least. I've been logging their progress privately, but to be honest I didn't think this was going to go very well


Well I hope it goes amazingly well I wanted those seeds ha! Best of luck and I hope you get some frost giants over there!


----------



## flipwon (Aug 6, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Well I hope it goes amazingly well I wanted those seeds ha! Best of luck and I hope you get some frost giants over there!


Yeah they went fast! Thanks!


----------



## myke (Aug 6, 2021)

flipwon said:


> These are my 8 square one genetics GG4 x BBC on week 3 of veg in the promix + ewc + gaia green.
> 
> 4x8 tent, 7 gal pots, 5x 240w quantum boards on about half power atm.
> 
> ...


You'll want to cover your soil,keeps it moist and alive.This helps the microbes chew down the gaia.


----------



## flipwon (Aug 6, 2021)

myke said:


> You'll want to cover your soil,keeps it moist and alive.This helps the microbes chew down the gaia.


I've heard this before. How do yall properly mix in ferts and ewc with a layer of straw etc on there?


----------



## myke (Aug 6, 2021)

flipwon said:


> I've heard this before. How do yall properly mix in ferts and ewc with a layer of straw etc on there?


With straw the gaia just falls through tap the straw and water in.Ewc youll have to push to one side.Well worth the effort


----------



## flipwon (Aug 6, 2021)

myke said:


> With straw the gaia just falls through tap the straw and water in.Ewc youll have to push to one side.Well worth the effort


Sweet ill see if I can get my hands on some this weekend


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone in here growing autos like this? I have several strains that I'm wanting to grow and I'm trying to come up with a plan.


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 7, 2021)

444 1 cup for each 5 gallon off soil ,promix,...
50/50 all the way each 3 week topdress
444/284
Litlle worm casting here and there .
They will stay green like that

Dont let it dry all the way .


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 10, 2021)

#1 this thread needs a pushpin. #2 has anyone in here used the down to earth blended fertilizers?


----------



## myke (Aug 12, 2021)

Re amending soil,Last go I added 1 cup 444 per 10 gallons after harvest.Soil was top dressed weekly so I thought that was enough.Just planted in it after a 3 month cook.Will see how it goes.So time to do it again,Going to try 70/30 veg bloom at a cup per 7.5 gallon this time. As usual Ill add some EWC also.

What do you guys do to re amended ?


----------



## wil2279 (Aug 12, 2021)

myke said:


> Re amending soil,Last go I added 1 cup 444 per 10 gallons after harvest.Soil was top dressed weekly so I thought that was enough.Just planted in it after a 3 month cook.Will see how it goes.So time to do it again,Going to try 70/30 veg bloom at a cup per 7.5 gallon this time. As usual Ill add some EWC also.
> 
> What do you guys do to re amended ?


I was planning on reammending with down to earth bio live at 2 tablespoons per gallon. As well as earth worm castings. I also though about adding in some fox farm marine cuisine or crab meal... maybe substituting a couple tablespoons of bio live with a couple tablespoons of marine cuisine or crab meal. This is just to make sure there is some extra calcium in the mix...


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 17, 2021)

1 more week 
Banana kush 2 pheno only 1 keeper


Peace


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Aug 26, 2021)

Great thread. Have Earthboxes and in process of building my first batch so will have more to contribute hopefully. 

Questions for now:
1. why not use their oyster shell flour instead of dolomite lime? 
2. I can get gaia at the local shops with hit and miss availability and let's say obfuscated pricing. As an alternate where is best online source in Canada. Holland Industry seems to have good prices but a search of RIU shows it may be suspect. 
3. what are the approximate conversions for pricing the bags. I see many are using for example 1 cup of 4-4-4 per 5 gallon. How much does 1 cup weigh? (in other words how many cups are in a 2kg or 10kg portion)

cheers


----------



## myke (Aug 26, 2021)

Those 2kg tubs of rock dust are 8 cups. There a little over 3/4 full.
The dolomite lime was explained to me as that’s the calmag portion. So maybe because of the magnesium?
My local stores sell it. Best I can find is $90 for 20 kg of 444.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

I am getting ready to use gaia green for the first time, Ive always used botanicare products except this year when I decided to try remo nutrients "not a fan of this line up". Intead of going back to botanicare I decided I will give. gaia green a try and see what happens.. Here is what Im trying to figure out...The ratios I am mostly seeing in this thread are for 5-7 gallon pots of loose soil but I am looking for measurements for 3.8 cubic ft of pro mix compressed bales. Basically Im trying to figure out how much of everything I will need for each bale.. In total I will be trying to "cook up" enough pro mix/gaia green for 8 compressed 3.8 c/ft bales and if I knew how many cups of each product I need to amend per bale then I will have a better idea of what to mix... I will be using gaia green all purpose, power bloom, ewc, dolomite lime and maybe make teas as I go along.. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> I am getting ready to use gaia green for the first time, Ive always used botanicare products except this year when I decided to try remo nutrients "not a fan of this line up". Intead of going back to botanicare I decided I will give. gaia green a try and see what happens.. Here is what Im trying to figure out...The ratios I am mostly seeing in this thread are for 5-7 gallon pots of loose soil but I am looking for measurements for 3.8 cubic ft of pro mix compressed bales. Basically Im trying to figure out how much of everything I will need for each bale.. In total I will be trying to "cook up" enough pro mix/gaia green for 8 compressed 3.8 c/ft bales and if I knew how many cups of each product I need to amend per bale then I will have a better idea of what to mix... I will be using gaia green all purpose, power bloom, ewc, dolomite lime and maybe make teas as I go along.. Any help would be appreciated.


I would just calculate cups per 5 gallon soil but I keep getting different numbers on how many gallon pots of soil are in 3.8 compressed. Ive done google searches and everyone seems to have different opinions on what that number is, I have seen everything from 24 gallons up tp 55 gallons in each bale. With number swings as big as this I figured it would be best if I just asked how many cups of gaia green per bale would be needed instead of per gallon


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> I would just calculate cups per 5 gallon soil but I keep getting different numbers on how many gallon pots of soil are in 3.8 compressed. Ive done google searches and everyone seems to have different opinions on what that number is, I have seen everything from 24 gallons up tp 55 gallons in each bale. With number swings as big as this I figured it would be best if I just asked how many cups of gaia green per bale would be needed instead of per gallon


I will like to help but men i reuse my promix for to long to remember ...
Promix is wat 107 liter .
Try it man 5 gallon bucket and a bale off promix 15 min work lol.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

swedsteven said:


> I will like to help but men i reuse my promix for to long to remember ...
> Promix is wat 107 liter .
> Try it man 5 gallon bucket and a bale off promix 15 min work lol.


Yeah a 3.8 bale I have says 107 liters which is 23.5 gal, but that would only be four 5 gal pots per bale, that doesn't sound right. I guess I could fill up some pots lol, I was just hoping to get an idea of what I needed before making a feedstore run.


----------



## swedsteven (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> Yeah a 3.8 bale I have says 107 liters which is 23.5 gal, but that would only be four 5 gal pots per bale, that doesn't sound right. I guess I could fill up some pots lol, I was just hoping to get an idea of what I needed before making a feedstore run.


Its about 5 5gallon if i remember good


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Thats compressed volume,once you fluff it up its much more.Ive never counted sorry but thats the only way.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah I guess I will get a 5 gal and see, was hopiing someone already had a recipe for it tho lol


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> Yeah I guess I will get a 5 gal and see, was hopiing someone already had a recipe for it tho lol


45 gallons is my guess,let us know what you find out.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> 45 gallons is my guess,let us know what you find out.


Looks like 45 gallons is pretty spot on.. It seems that 3.8 cu/ft compressed expands to 6 cu/ft once its fluffed which would make it
44.883116 gallons.

So with that in mind this would be the recipe for a 3.8 cu/ft compressed bale

9 cups of all purpose
4 1/2 cups of ewc
2 1/2 cups dolomite lime

Amend soil, mix very well and let it sit for 3 weeks to a month

Top dress every 3 weeks in veg

4 1/2 cups of all purpose
2 1/4 cups of ewc

As soon as the plants start to flower top dress on weeks 2 and 5 "with an 8 week strain"


2 1/4 cups of all purpose
2 1/4 cups of bloom power
2 1/4 cups ewc

Does this look right?


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> Looks like 45 gallons is pretty spot on.. It seems that 3.8 cu/ft compressed expands to 6 cu/ft once its fluffed which would make it
> 44.883116 gallons.
> 
> So with that in mind this would be the recipe for a 3.8 cu/ft compressed bale
> ...


The promix HP has lime already. With the volume that your talking about you’ll probably want a good quality soil pH probe. Promix like any other product can vary from bag to bag.


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

If the plan is to cook it then I would go 20% ish by volume EWC /good quality compost.I also would add some extra perlite.

Ratio for lime I think is 1 cup for ea cuft of mixed.So say 6g of plain peat 6g perlight 3g compost = 2 cuft so 2 cups dolomite lime.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> The promix HP has lime already. With the volume that your talking about you’ll probably want a good quality soil pH probe. Promix like any other product can vary from bag to bag.


I was adding the lime since this is a mix for next years outdoor..

Ill explain better.. I veg indoors from oct til may in 7 gal pots, once the end of may comes along I then transplant outdoor into pre dug holes ive already made, so outside in these holes that are dug already has about 45 gal of used soil, a bit less after cleaning them out.. So I was looking to mix the lime in it to refresh the older soil.. 

Usually I just replace all the soil and start fresh with liquid nutrients but this year I am trying to make it easier and more cost efficient for myself.

But this is why I am posting here so I make sure I do it right from the start since I only get 1 harvest a year.. Im fully open to everyones advice and more than appreciate.the help


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

This year I ran Remo nutrients and its just been a mess, between mixing what feels like an endless amount of 1 gal bottles and having to replace them a lot more often then I like to, I am looking for an easier and cheaper sollution


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

7-8 month veg in 7g pots?How does that work?


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

So your growing 20 some odd trees?


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> 7-8 month veg in 7g pots?How does that work?


I start them in 1 gal pots for about the 1st month so it about 6 months in 7 gal pots but come may they have kinda filled in the pots pretty much. 

.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> So your growing 20 some odd trees?


No that would be way more then I can handle or feel comfortable with, I dont need that many as this is just a personal garden.. I have 8 pre dug holes, 1 bale per hole.. Holes are about 3ft deep/3ft wide


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> I start them in 1 gal pots for about the 1st month so it about 6 months in 7 gal pots but come may they have kinda filled in the pots pretty much.
> 
> .


Ha,greenhouse I assume?
No till gardening I think would be where youll want to go. Assuming your in a winter climate, frozen ground for 6 mo?


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Ha,greenhouse I assume?
> No till gardening I think would be where youll want to go. Assuming your in a winter climate, frozen ground for 6 mo?


Yeah it usually gets snow here in nov/dec and the ground is warmed up around may/june


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Without knowing all the details of your situation I can’t help but think your strategy is a little off. Vegging that long in doors for sure would out grow a 7 gallon pot. I assume you don’t have much light when indoors. If you have space to cook all this soil approx 70 gallons then your off to a good start. Do you have bins and a warm spot to cook all this?


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

I would go indoor flowering again but I already did that for over 10 years and it was a constant fight with the wife for me to continue that way, so we agreed that I can veg inside but have to flower outside. She does not consume nor does she enjoy being around cannabis, instead of hearing her complain so much it kinda forced me to become an outdoor farmer


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Without knowing all the details of your situation I can’t help but think your strategy is a little off. Vegging that long in doors for sure would out grow a 7 gallon pot. I assume you don’t have much light when indoors. If you have space to cook all this soil approx 70 gallons then your off to a good start. Do you have bins and a warm spot to cook all this?


Sorry math is wrong,360 gallons.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Without knowing all the details of your situation I can’t help but think your strategy is a little off. Vegging that long in doors for sure would out grow a 7 gallon pot. I assume you don’t have much light when indoors. If you have space to cook all this soil approx 70 gallons then your off to a good start. Do you have bins and a warm spot to cook all this?


I really havent had issues with vegging for 6 month in 7 gal pots, by the time the go outside they take to it just fine.. I run 2 600w hid and I have those big 55 gal garbage bins/ drums that the mix will cook in


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> I really havent had issues with vegging for 6 month in 7 gal pots, by the time the go outside they take to it just fine.. I run 2 600w hid and I have those big 55 gal garbage bins/ drums that the mix will cook in


Do you have any pictures of your grows?Different stages etc?
2 600W lights cover about a 6 x 12' area.How big is your veg space?


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

I have plenty of containers and more then enough space as I have a full basement that is my area and outside we live on several acres of land


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Do you have any pictures of your grows?Different stages etc?
> 2 600W lights cover about a 6 x 12' area.How big is your veg space?


My veg room is 10x13, i just went and measured it to confirm.. My veg room seems fine as they dont completely fill out the whole room but they do get a bit big towards the end


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

Off my veg room i have another huge room, around 13 x 40 mancave where I will cook the soil


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> My veg room is 10x13, i just went and measured it to confirm.. My veg room seems fine as they dont completely fill out the whole room but they do get a bit big towards the end


How tall are these plants when you take them outside?


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> How tall are these plants when you take them outside?


3-4ft+ tall ish, thats after they already been lst/topped so they are bushes.. They are not tiny and even now outside I have a few over that 7ft+ mark trained in cages.. I have a sativa"black gdp haze" that Im concerned may have problems with but it was an expirement so we shall see.. I have some bluecity diesel that swallows me up when im tending to them, same with the blackdosifire, they are not closet grown sized plants, they are bushes..


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

Its well more then I will smoke b4 next years harvest, even after extracts, edibles and gifting away some to family and friends but again I get 1 harvest a year so I make sure Im good to go between harvest/curring rounds


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 30, 2021)

1 cubic foot =7.5 gallons of soil..


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> 3-4ft+ tall ish, thats after they already been lst/topped so they are bushes.. They are not tiny and even now outside I have a few over that 7ft+ mark trained in cages.. I have a sativa"black gdp haze" that Im concerned may have problems with but it was an expirement so we shall see.. I have some bluecity diesel that swallows me up when im tending to them, same with the blackdosifire, they are not closet grown sized plants, they are bushes..


Ya Ill bet their big,a pain to take outside no doubt.
With only crop per year do they have covers over them outside?


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

HydoDan said:


> 1 cubic foot =7.5 gallons of soil..


1 cu/ft fluffed is but compressed is different.. 3.8 compressed is 6 cu/ft fluffed


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Ok so back to your soil mix question. I have had luck with straight promix hp. 1 cup Gaia to 5 gallons promix and plant right away. Same as what this thread is all about.After plant has grow we topdress in some ewc and Gaia. Now this should work fine for your one gallon pots.

for cooking some you can look around theirs several recipes. Some pretty complicated. The good thing about Gaia is it has all the hard to get ingredients and proportioned for us. Typically you use 3 cups max per cuft of nutrients and 4 cups of minerals like rock dust per cuft. Now the Gaia has minerals. Basalt and glacier. So your guess is as good as mine on weather you should add more minerals. Since your going to be re using the soil year after year I would add.
Now I’m no expert on weather it’s better to leave the soil in the ground over winter or bring it all back inside. Perhaps someone else can touch on that.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

myke said:


> Ya Ill bet their big,a pain to take outside no doubt.
> With only crop per year do they have covers over them outside?


Those days when I had to move them outside to harden and back inside was annoying but just part of the deal.. Yeah we have a diy greenhouse, nothing fancy, jus wall n roof with vent and a few fans I move around..


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

I pull my sips apart and re amend to cook for the next cycle. When I first started organic I went as simple as possible. I mixed plain peat moss ,perlite and compost at 40-40-20. Compost can be a mix of both with ewc.
One cup lime per cuft. 
2 cups Gaia
1 cup kelp 
4 cups rock dust. 
per cuft. This was the simplest recipe I could find and it has worked well. I can only assume the mix of ingredients in Gaia is what has made it work.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2021)

Im not sure with dry nutes if I should bring it all in or not, I hope not as that would make for even more work on top of my already crazy oct.. With the liquid nutes as I said before ive just replaced it but its a big expense that if I can avoid by reusing my soil it sure would be nice


----------



## myke (Aug 30, 2021)

Playk328 said:


> Im not sure with dry nutes if I should bring it all in or not, I hope not as that would make for even more work on top of my already crazy oct.. With the liquid nutes as I said before ive just replaced it but its a big expense that if I can avoid by reusing my soil it sure would be nice


Yes it is,Im in cycle 2 with mine now and all is good.Putting plastic over top the soil in March will heat it up,mix in some gaia /ewc and it will be ready to go come planting time.

If you dont already have, build yourself a worm bin.


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Sep 2, 2021)

Looking for feedback on my planned mix & setup. I have already purchased most of everything, so feedback will more be in relation to the ratio of inputs, need to cook or not etc.

Preamble - Have wanted to try soil for a while and am taking the plunge. I really liked the Build A Soil video series, and was considering Earthbox or No Till Beds. When I found Earthboxes at 50% off, and noted how well they might fit in my space, I decided it was meant to be.

My plan is to start with a perpetual harvest for my flower room for a few reasons:

I am new to mixing my own soil, and know there will be plenty of learning curves for watering etc compared to running bottles in promix; therefore rather than just filling up my space, I figured I would stagger them in one or two earthboxes at a time
pests// my understanding is good and bad pests are part of the deal with growing in soil. My thought is adding one box a week and maintaining good IPM will give a better chance for success than just cramming the space full
variations on how I mix and amend the soil; I will run some known clones to start, and figured that I would be able to experiment a bit with how I feed them. For example Week 1 I start 2 earthboxes with identical clones. As time goes on I can top dress and amend slightly differently to see how they respond. Furthermore I can consider whether I want to change my initial mix. If I just mix a yard of soil all at once, I can't do this.
My veg space should be able to support perpetual better
it gives me a bit of time to recycle the soil at end of run, then use for the next veg
So in total I plan 16 earthboxes... 4 in Veg and 12 in Flower. I will use an 11 week haze that I love to start, and so will add one earthbox approx every 8 days. Setting up a wormbox for future use and have a compost tumbler, both of which I plan to keep inside under stairs.

My space is about 10x7, and has 4 x HLG 550 and C02 (sealed although I run a very slight continuous exhaust for fresh air ; yes this is different than keeping in sealed during lights on and exhausting at night).

Here is plan...



Not shown in the photo ; Anden 95 dehum, Mini Split AC, and 2x Hurricane Oscillating Fans, Fresh air intake (filtered) and 4" AC infinity for the slight exhaust.

Now to the MIX.
It's just a variation of Coots and Build a Soil and a lot of reading time spent on RIU.


(note: ocean farm fort organic mixes)

Also note:

I have Humic Acid for the Initial Mix. 
I have Aloe Flakes and Yucca Powder
I have Gaia Green Power Bloom 2-8-4 for top dressing in Flower


Here was my reasoning on the mix of OSF, Gypsum and Pril Lime


FWIW I have purchased most of the above inputs, normally buying 10 or 20KG bags to save $$.
The final cost of the above recipe is $21.04CDN per f3; the pumice is the largest component of that cost. That having been said, its choice should hopefully allow me to recycle this mix long into the future and shouldn't break down like perlite.



Questions:

anything obvious I am missing?
does this plan make sense?
Are there any obvious errors I have made with respect to my initial mix?

Cheers!


----------



## Hydrahail (Sep 2, 2021)

I found a little bit of bokashi and fishsh1t after topdresses and there is no more smell Gaia green by itself is very stinky stuff after it is water in


----------



## myke (Sep 3, 2021)

Dont mix or store soil outside this time of year, the gnats are everywhere.


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 21, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Well, what if ya live in the U.S.? Gaia Green line seems difficult to obtain here. I have seen many Killer grows wi it up North. But in the state's, basically roots organics uprising line is about as close to gaia, dry nute wise I mean.


I got k7cky


GreenHighlander said:


> Any garden center should carry it.
> View attachment 4654209
> 
> Cheers


I used this the other day & my girl loved it!


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 21, 2021)

THANK YOU ALL that contributed to this thread. I just invested in Gaia Green & really looking forward to my 1st ALL Organic grow. Cheers!


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 21, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> I got k7cky
> 
> I used this the other day & my girl loved it!


Did not mean this as a reply. Sorry man.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 21, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> Did not mean this as a reply. Sorry man.


It all good lol   OOoohh, I get it now lmao!


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 23, 2021)

Do any of yall use other Gaia products on your cannabis grows, other than 4-4-4 & 2-8-4? Just curious... for I bought some Glacier Rock Dust. & some Mineralized Phosphate & also Suply Fly Insect Frass I am going to mix in a little. So was just curious what other growers here have have had experience with. Thx. For any & all feedback.


----------



## JustBlazin (Sep 23, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> Do any of yall use other Gaia products on your cannabis grows, other than 4-4-4 & 2-8-4? Just curious... for I bought some Glacier Rock Dust. & some Mineralized Phosphate & also Suply Fly Insect Frass I am going to mix in a little. So was just curious what other growers here have have had experience with. Thx. For any & all feedback.


I use a few other things other than 444 and 284. I posted my mix in this thread if you search my name in this thread
Just checked it's post 62


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 23, 2021)

JustBlazin said:


> I use a few other things other than 444 and 284. I posted my mix in this thread if you search my name in this thread
> Just checked it's post 62


I'll read back up. Thx.


----------



## myke (Sep 23, 2021)

Yup frass and I grind up alfalfa pellets for the extra N.
Thinking about just using the bloom and adding N type amendments from now on.No use buying both bags.


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 24, 2021)

I use some fish fertelizer 511 on the girl outside instead off 444 and i got some funny shapped leaf that i did not get before lol

New pheno hunt 3 gg4 1 skittle glue 2 strawberry banana 3 strawberry banana cheese

I got 1 keeper off my last run banana kush hybrid sativa dominant pheno really love the taste all they others are good but not my pallet off taste Bruce banner was fruity as fuck like strawberry and there kush was kushy but ...taste came after drying .
I need to order more 444 !
Banana kush keeper

Bruce banner

All harvest at 10 week from 12/12 with a 50/50 ratio off 444/284 in flowering.
Peace thanx gaia !


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 24, 2021)

Hey gang thanks to all who have contributed. This is my first run using hp promix, 20 percent vermipost and 50/50 of 444 and 284. RO water with organic calmag. All has been well but at day 37 of 12/12 the dark green is showing some lightening.
Is this a mg def? Last too dreas was just a week ago. I’m not watering to run off (no need to right?) so I have no idea of my ppm or ph. If mg def should I try epsom? Thanks everyone, be kind! Timmy


----------



## myke (Sep 24, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Hey gang thanks to all who have contributed. This is my first run using hp promix, 20 percent vermipost and 50/50 of 444 and 284. RO water with organic calmag. All has been well but at day 37 of 12/12 the dark green is showing some lightening.
> Is this a mg def? Last too dreas was just a week ago. I’m not watering to run off (no need to right?) so I have no idea of my ppm or ph. If mg def should I try epsom? Thanks everyone, be kind! Timmy


Could be. What’s your organic calmag?? Promix has lime and theirs stuff in the Gaia. Looks like Mg but we all know Gaia can get light on N also. A quick foiler feed of epsom will tell you.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 24, 2021)

myke said:


> Could be. What’s your organic calmag?? Promix has lime and theirs stuff in the Gaia. Looks like Mg but we all know Gaia can get light on N also. A quick foiler feed of epsom will tell you.


I used to run ff. It’s leftover bush doctor calmag. Bottle says omri so I figured it’s organic. I’m relatively new to this will foilar spray affect flowers?

would epsom soil drench be good just not as fast? What ratios recommended? I appreciate your help!


----------



## myke (Sep 24, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> I used to run ff. It’s leftover bush doctor calmag. Bottle says omri so I figured it’s organic. I’m relatively new to this will foilar spray affect flowers?
> 
> would epsom soil drench be good just not as fast? What ratios recommended? I appreciate your help!


Foiler is actually good for the buds but yeah soil drench works. Going off of memory but 1/2 to 1 gram per gallon


----------



## myke (Sep 24, 2021)

For foiler I go a pinch too 500 ml spray bottle.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 25, 2021)

Good day folks, one other item I don't recall seeing in my search. I am following the 3-4 week top dress regime, about a 10 tbsp of 50/50 per 5 gal. I also add about 4x that amount in vermipost. But after about 1 water, that hardens up making subsequent waterings difficult. I also wonder if that impedes distribution of the nutrients, as I am getting some def indications only 2 weeks post top dress. Last water I broke up the top layer, that helped a bit. Anyone else run into this? I am thinking maybe I need to switch to a weekly top dress of 2tbsp mix along with the ewc. Look forward to your guidance, have a great day everyone!


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 25, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Good day folks, one other item I don't recall seeing in my search. I am following the 3-4 week top dress regime, about a 10 tbsp of 50/50 per 5 gal. I also add about 4x that amount in vermipost. But after about 1 water, that hardens up making subsequent waterings difficult. I also wonder if that impedes distribution of the nutrients, as I am getting some def indications only 2 weeks post top dress. Last water I broke up the top layer, that helped a bit. Anyone else run into this? I am thinking maybe I need to switch to a weekly top dress of 2tbsp mix along with the ewc. Look forward to your guidance, have a great day everyone!


I'm new to this. & not just started using Gaia. Although I was concerned about this topic so I break up soil a bit & mix it in. Then instead of using my same water jug every watering. I have been using the sprayer I have that has air pressure pushing it so makes me feel its disturbing the soil better. Atleast that's my thought process. Ha. Well see how it works. *I'll be following this post for advice.


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Sep 25, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> I'm new to this. & not just started using Gaia. Although I was concerned about this topic so I break up soil a bit & mix it in. Then instead of using my same water jug every watering. I have been using the sprayer I have that has air pressure pushing it so makes me feel its disturbing the soil better. Atleast that's my thought process. Ha. Well see how it works. *I'll be following this post for advice.


Jebus.. I cant type. Take the *not out of there. Should say I just started using Gaia


----------



## myke (Sep 25, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Good day folks, one other item I don't recall seeing in my search. I am following the 3-4 week top dress regime, about a 10 tbsp of 50/50 per 5 gal. I also add about 4x that amount in vermipost. But after about 1 water, that hardens up making subsequent waterings difficult. I also wonder if that impedes distribution of the nutrients, as I am getting some def indications only 2 weeks post top dress. Last water I broke up the top layer, that helped a bit. Anyone else run into this? I am thinking maybe I need to switch to a weekly top dress of 2tbsp mix along with the ewc. Look forward to your guidance, have a great day everyone!


Organic has to stay moist,cover your dirt so the ewc doesn't dry.Mulch with alfalfa or straw or hell a plastic bag lol.Keeps the soil alive.


----------



## myke (Sep 25, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> I'm new to this. & not just started using Gaia. Although I was concerned about this topic so I break up soil a bit & mix it in. Then instead of using my same water jug every watering. I have been using the sprayer I have that has air pressure pushing it so makes me feel its disturbing the soil better. Atleast that's my thought process. Ha. Well see how it works. *I'll be following this post for advice.


Yup I keep a sprayer with a pinch of epsom ,spray the surface to keep it moist.


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 25, 2021)

myke said:


> Organic has to stay moist,cover your dirt so the ewc doesn't dry.Mulch with alfalfa or straw or hell a plastic bag lol.Keeps the soil alive.


Makes sense, thank you. I have to ask, can I just water over the straw or whatever or remove it each watering and reapply? Just don't want to introduce any chance for mold or whatever. Thanks @myke This is my first time running GG. All was great until I stopped potting up and just doing top dresses, around week 4 flower. Def learning!


----------



## thctimmy (Sep 25, 2021)

myke said:


> Yup I keep a sprayer with a pinch of epsom ,spray the surface to keep it moist.


Is the epsom serving a purpose other than the mg in this instance? What is your watering regime using epsom if you do. This is another area I am trying to figure out since I went straight RO.


----------



## myke (Sep 25, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Makes sense, thank you. I have to ask, can I just water over the straw or whatever or remove it each watering and reapply? Just don't want to introduce any chance for mold or whatever. Thanks @myke This is my first time running GG. All was great until I stopped potting up and just doing top dresses, around week 4 flower. Def learning!


You can water right over it and dump the gaia in to.Just tap the pot gaia will fall right through.


----------



## myke (Sep 25, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> Is the epsom serving a purpose other than the mg in this instance? What is your watering regime using epsom if you do. This is another area I am trying to figure out since I went straight RO.


Like you I had a hard time getting the watering right,no time to be baby sitting.I now run Sips,sub irritated planter.My organic game now is on point.Look into it.
Years of growing in rdwc plants were always Mg hogs.I figure now in organic cant hurt to give them some extra.


----------



## flipwon (Sep 30, 2021)

My gg4 x bbc from square one genetics at day 30F. Just followed what swedsteven and myke have posted and nothing much else.


----------



## thctimmy (Oct 3, 2021)

@flipwon that looks outrageous nice work. I don't have any SQ1 genetics, but I do have some robin hood that uses the BBC in crosses. Right now I have an Apple Cup that is looking pretty good, ill post pics.

I appreciate all the contribution everyone has done here. This is my first GG run, and I am at day 47 flower. For the most part I am happy, much easier than mixing all the time, and the girls have been really healthy. I have 6 new strains that I am running and I don't know the exact harvest timeline. Some of this is CSI gear that I have read could go 10 weeks. I think that a couple of them are getting depleted, but since I am not watering to runoff, I have no idea of PPM and if they need a boost. Next run I will go from a monthly top dress to weekly/bi-weekly so I have better control over the nutrients. So, if you have 3 weeks to go, would you give 284 perhaps just a couple tablespoons per 5gal? Figure that's the equivalent ratio that I applied monthly. Alternately, I can just let them run out and I will be sure they have been properly flushed. @myke who has been helping me out. 

Thanks all, happy growing and enjoy your Sunday! Tim


----------



## flipwon (Oct 3, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> @flipwon that looks outrageous nice work. I don't have any SQ1 genetics, but I do have some robin hood that uses the BBC in crosses. Right now I have an Apple Cup that is looking pretty good, ill post pics.
> 
> I appreciate all the contribution everyone has done here. This is my first GG run, and I am at day 47 flower. For the most part I am happy, much easier than mixing all the time, and the girls have been really healthy. I have 6 new strains that I am running and I don't know the exact harvest timeline. Some of this is CSI gear that I have read could go 10 weeks. I think that a couple of them are getting depleted, but since I am not watering to runoff, I have no idea of PPM and if they need a boost. Next run I will go from a monthly top dress to weekly/bi-weekly so I have better control over the nutrients. So, if you have 3 weeks to go, would you give 284 perhaps just a couple tablespoons per 5gal? Figure that's the equivalent ratio that I applied monthly. Alternately, I can just let them run out and I will be sure they have been properly flushed. @myke who has been helping me out.
> 
> Thanks all, happy growing and enjoy your Sunday! Tim


I've been doing 1/3rd cup 284/444 every 3 weeks like they were talking about earlier, so I guess if I were to do that weekly it'd be 1.75ish tablespoon every week.


----------



## myke (Oct 3, 2021)

thctimmy said:


> @flipwon that looks outrageous nice work. I don't have any SQ1 genetics, but I do have some robin hood that uses the BBC in crosses. Right now I have an Apple Cup that is looking pretty good, ill post pics.
> 
> I appreciate all the contribution everyone has done here. This is my first GG run, and I am at day 47 flower. For the most part I am happy, much easier than mixing all the time, and the girls have been really healthy. I have 6 new strains that I am running and I don't know the exact harvest timeline. Some of this is CSI gear that I have read could go 10 weeks. I think that a couple of them are getting depleted, but since I am not watering to runoff, I have no idea of PPM and if they need a boost. Next run I will go from a monthly top dress to weekly/bi-weekly so I have better control over the nutrients. So, if you have 3 weeks to go, would you give 284 perhaps just a couple tablespoons per 5gal? Figure that's the equivalent ratio that I applied monthly. Alternately, I can just let them run out and I will be sure they have been properly flushed. @myke who has been helping me out.
> 
> Thanks all, happy growing and enjoy your Sunday! Tim


Sure give them some,likely your 3 weeks left will turn into 4.
If you look at the gaia site you see the 444 has 3% water soluble N The 284 has .5% water soluble N.This is probably why we mix it 50/50.


----------



## lakesidegrower (Oct 4, 2021)

CaseyQuinn said:


> Do any of yall use other Gaia products on your cannabis grows, other than 4-4-4 & 2-8-4? Just curious... for I bought some Glacier Rock Dust. & some Mineralized Phosphate & also Suply Fly Insect Frass I am going to mix in a little. So was just curious what other growers here have have had experience with. Thx. For any & all feedback.


I think I almost have the whole Gaia lineup at this point … I haven’t been around for a while, but if you have specific questions hont hesitate to hit me up 
I like the frass and rock dusts personally - other than the veg and bloom mixes, I’d pick up kelp, alfalfa and frass


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 4, 2021)

flipwon said:


> My gg4 x bbc from square one genetics at day 30F. Just followed what swedsteven and myke have posted and nothing much else.
> 
> View attachment 4998971


I wish i get a pheno i like with 1 off my 3 gg4 from canuk seeds.
Yours look frosty ass fuck winter is coming !
Nice job


----------



## swedsteven (Oct 6, 2021)

Still hunting for more moms i just keep 1 off 9 the banana kush

Next run is still from canuk seeds all fem
3 gg4 on the right
3 strawberry banana cheese
2 strawberry banana
1 skittle glue


I took 30 clone from her for my friend.
Peace!


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 17, 2021)

(SAME POST TO THE SIP THREAD- would love some feedback from the Gaia Green fam...






SIP thread -- (Sub-Irrigated Planter)


What are you guys using for your rez water(tap,RO) and what if anything are you adding to it(epsom, Calmag)? And are you PH'ing it at all? I believe just filtered water would be best.



www.rollitup.org





My initial mix is detailed in the post linked above. Right now I have my first 3 earthboxes going, at 3 weeks each.
Moonshine Haze (Rare Dankness) - this is my keeper cut that I've run in Pro Mix with bottled nutes multiple times. Really excited to compare to the organic soil. So far the earthboxes seem to be growing just as fast as bottle nutes in a 5 gallon. Right now they are taking 10L every two days.

View attachment 5011437

I have a number of questions now that I am a few weeks into things;


A couple things related to top dressing. Here is what I did. I did a top dress at start of week 2 and start of week 4. I gave each box 0.5 Cup of Gaia Green Power Bloom, 0.5 cup of EWC and 0.5cup compost. This was mixed and lightly tilled into the top layer of soil (where I observed feeder roots coming to surface). I then TOP WATERED
The top water was 1.5L per box which had Aloe and Yucca mixed in.
When I see Jeremy on Build a Soil mix his water with aloe and yucca I don't see him PH the water, but I noted it drops mine. My water is 7.1 from the tap and drops to 5.9 once the yucca and aloe are added. *Should i PH that back up to 7?*
*Is this method of adding top dress sensible? For an 11 week flowering strain when should last top dress be? *
*Is the amount of food I am adding seem right for every 2 weeks?*
*Some folks also keep adding the base food in addition to power bloom. Why?*

*Should I have bokashi or anything else on the top layer? *Jeremy at Build a Soil puts bokashi on, and gets this great mycelium layer. Is it needed? I was trying to avoid compost teas, and other extras and keep it simple.
I have some products that I bought because I was trying to roughly follow build a soil, but I am not sure if/how I should use them. For example I have Activated EM . Build A Soil says with organic soil in an earthbox to let the box dry between watering (which I do) instead of keeping the rez topped up. But i Have heard other folks use EM1 in the rez with an air bubbler. Anyways, this product seems to have beneficials, so I am wondering the best way to incorporate into what I have set up, or to just ignore it?

basically, I am a bit of a mess, having decent success so far, looking for advice to avoid mistakes and achieve improved results


----------



## myke (Oct 17, 2021)

Ph is fine no need to adjust,compost ewc and ingredients in the Gaia will balance it.

Add 444 with the bloom,not enough N in bloom.50/50 works well.

I add 3-4 cups EWC with ea weekly top dress,dont be shy.

Once roots hit the res keep them moist.


----------



## myke (Oct 17, 2021)

Long running sativa ,just saw the pic looks great.


----------



## Shaggybuds (Oct 17, 2021)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been using Gaia Green products for a number of years now and have been so happy with the results I will never consider anything else.
> I have also compared between the organic and non organic https://www.pthorticulture.com/en/products/pro-mix-hp-mycorrhizae/ . I prefer the non organic .
> 
> I use just the pro mix hp for seedlings and sometimes add some EWC , but usually just the pro mix. I transplant into the pro mix HP with the added Gaia Green products just before , or just as the feeder leaves start to yellow.
> ...


Quick question to help my brain what is EWC


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2021)

Shaggybuds said:


> Quick question to help my brain what is EWC


Earth worm castings


----------



## lakesidegrower (Oct 18, 2021)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> (SAME POST TO THE SIP THREAD- would love some feedback from the Gaia Green fam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds/looks like you’re off to a great start 
I agree that there shouldn’t be any need to ph the water with a living soil grow, but I had ph issue in my first run with new soil (which had been cooked for a couple months first) - so I just like to know what I’m putting in, so I still ph for my own knowledge, I do occasionally add a sprinkle of citric acid to get it under 7 when I do a soil drench. Probably not needed… lol

I haven’t found the need to top dress dry amendments - I feed those to my worms along with their regular diet and then the pots just get castings - I imagine I’ll need to add straight dry amendments down the road but for now no need. I also supplement with microbes, myco, plant aminos, humic/fulvic, yucca, aloe, and various KNF ferments as well, so it’s not water-only that’s for sure.
Feed your soil and let your plants tell the story - if you are already noticing a deficiency with organics, it’s been going on for a while.
I’d cut the top dressing for sure by week 8 and let em fade 

I make bokashi bran (you could as well with the Acitvated EM you picked up, super easy) - use it in my work bin and also top dress with it. Think of LAB or EM1 (Activated EM) as like a little clean up crew that helps to flush out crap and make room for the good guys. Don’t over do it, hit you can add a splash of LABs to soil drenches (unless you top dressed with bokashi). I also use it in a foliar in veg a couple of times as part of my IPM - helps to create a defence on the leaf surface, great at keeping away things like PM.


----------



## Billytheluther (Nov 16, 2021)

I just placed an order for some glacial rock dust through a website called wegrowbuds.com they offer free shipping on orders over 100( not sure if this only applies within the us )
I placed an order for glacial rock dust mineralized phosphate and another bag of power bloom 10kg each.
I wish I would’ve known about this place when i made my fist order for the bloom and all purpose


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Nov 16, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I just placed an order for some glacial rock dust through a website called wegrowbuds.com they offer free shipping on orders over 100( not sure if this only applies within the us )
> I placed an order for glacial rock dust mineralized phosphate and another bag of power bloom 10kg each.
> I wish I would’ve known about this place when i made my fist order for the bloom and all purpose


I got lucky & a local grow shop in town finally got a drop. They had the big bags too. So I stocked up. I luv this shitt man. When I was growing with bottles I had nute burn here & there. Ever since I switched to Gaia & all organics it's been all green. Puuuurdy healthy plants. I wish I would of just started out this way. Ha. Although stoked I'm where I'm at now. Cheers man.


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Nov 17, 2021)

update around week 8. This is my first Gaia grow using my own DIY soil. So easy just watering plain water every other day! They smell amazing and nothing about bud size/density/smell seems amiss compared to going bottles. This plant is hungry and at week 8/10 the fade is not yet too heavy. Stoked.


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 14, 2022)

I just got a 10 kg bag of all purpose and a 10 kg bag of power bloom for 109 cad with free shipping at indoorfarmer, best price Ive seen it for 

Edit:They provided quick shipping.. I ordered Tuesday night, package arrived today with no problems.. These guys were around 20.00 cheaper then any other place, they were even cheaper then my local feed store


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 14, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Looks like 45 gallons is pretty spot on.. It seems that 3.8 cu/ft compressed expands to 6 cu/ft once its fluffed which would make it
> 44.883116 gallons.
> 
> So with that in mind this would be the recipe for a 3.8 cu/ft compressed bale
> ...


It turns out a 3.8 cu/ft bale of pro mix hp is right at 55 gals.. :

So with that in mind this would be the recipe for a 3.8 cu/ft compressed bale

11 cups of all purpose
16-17 cups of ewc

Amend soil, mix very well and let it sit for 3 weeks to a month

Transplant clone or mature seedling..

Top dress every 3 weeks in veg

5 generous cups of all purpose
ewc when needed/teas

As soon as the plants start to flower top dress again.. on weeks 2 and 5 "with an 8 week strain"


2 1/2- 3 cups of all purpose
2 1/2- 3 cups of bloom power
ewc when needed/teas

This is a guide line im following, we shall see how it finishes out.. I will be trying to run a small grow journal for references later..


----------



## GiovanniJones (Jan 14, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I just got a 10 kg bag of all purpose and a 10 kg bag of power bloom for 109 cad with free shipping at indoorfarmer, best price Ive seen it for
> 
> Edit:They provided quick shipping.. I ordered Tuesday night, package arrived today with no problems.. These guys were around 20.00 cheaper then any other place, they were even cheaper then my local feed store


Holland Industry has the best prices I've seen for Gaia Green products, but I don't know their shipping policies because I just drive there. Perhaps with shipping, they might cost more, but for anyone that lives close to them, they're great.


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 14, 2022)

GiovanniJones said:


> Holland Industry has the best prices I've seen for Gaia Green products, but I don't know their shipping policies because I just drive there. Perhaps with shipping, they might cost more, but for anyone that lives close to them, they're great.


Shipping is where it gets you.. Its a heavy package "46lbs" so most companies will make the price 85-90cad but by the time you add in shipping its 130+.. Ive searched many shops, Holland Industries included and indoorfarming with the free shipping makes it the best online bargain.


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 14, 2022)

For my outdoor holes I will also be adding in oyster shells, rabbit droppings and wood chips that ive collected from taken care of 2 bunnies.. I will use these wood chips for mulch..


----------



## myke (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks good,Id add compost/ewc at 1/3-1/4 of the promix volume.So 11-14 or so gallons worth.Also theres a lot of Ca /lime etc in the gaia , added to promix ,so ph maybe high,just give it a slurry test once cooked.


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 14, 2022)

myke said:


> Looks good,Id add compost/ewc at 1/3-1/4 of the promix volume.So 11-14 or so gallons worth.Also theres a lot of Ca /lime etc in the gaia , added to promix ,so ph maybe high,just give it a slurry test once cooked.


I was planning to topdress with more ewc and will be making teas


----------



## Playk328 (Jan 14, 2022)

I also have about a years worth of bunny poop/hay from cleaning up after 2 rabbits thats been stored in a composting bin/pile.. I plan on using this as a top layer.. May as well use this up before getting more ewc..


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jan 16, 2022)

This is what I'm trying out now. I do 15 gallon pots. So this recipe usually makes a little over 15 G's. **3.5 Gallons Pro Mix. ; 2.5 Gallons E.W.C. ; 4 Gallons leaf mold compost (from my backyard pile) ; 2 Gallons Fungal Compost ; 2 Gallons Rice Hulls ; 2 Quarts Pumice ; 2 Quarts Vermiculite; 2 Quarts Bio Char ; 20 Tablespoons Bio Live; 24 Tablespoons Gaia 4-4-4 ; 20 Tablespoons Gaia Super Fly Insect Frass. *Add Cup or 2 of Gypsum. It's optional for Gaia already has Gypsum & Oyster shell flower in the mix). We shall seeeeeeee


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jan 16, 2022)

CaseyQuinn said:


> This is what I'm trying out now. I do 15 gallon pots. So this recipe usually makes a little over 15 G's. **3.5 Gallons Pro Mix. ; 2.5 Gallons E.W.C. ; 4 Gallons leaf mold compost (from my backyard pile) ; 2 Gallons Fungal Compost ; 2 Gallons Rice Hulls ; 2 Quarts Pumice ; 2 Quarts Vermiculite; 2 Quarts Bio Char ; 20 Tablespoons Bio Live; 24 Tablespoons Gaia 4-4-4 ; 20 Tablespoons Gaia Super Fly Insect Frass. *Add Cup or 2 of Gypsum. It's optional for Gaia already has Gypsum & Oyster shell flower in the mix). We shall seeeeeeee


*Then I top dress EWC weekly... & Gaia Monthly. Seaweed/Kelp added to water in Veg.. . & a banana tea here & there for flower. **Gaia Mineralized Phosphate top dress at week 4 of flower.


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jan 16, 2022)

CaseyQuinn said:


> This is what I'm trying out now. I do 15 gallon pots. So this recipe usually makes a little over 15 G's. **3.5 Gallons Pro Mix. ; 2.5 Gallons E.W.C. ; 4 Gallons leaf mold compost (from my backyard pile) ; 2 Gallons Fungal Compost ; 2 Gallons Rice Hulls ; 2 Quarts Pumice ; 2 Quarts Vermiculite; 2 Quarts Bio Char ; 20 Tablespoons Bio Live; 24 Tablespoons Gaia 4-4-4 ; 20 Tablespoons Gaia Super Fly Insect Frass. *Add Cup or 2 of Gypsum. It's optional for Gaia already has Gypsum & Oyster shell flower in the mix). We shall seeeeeeee


Oops. I left out the 10 TBS. Glacial Rock Dust.


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi every one
Just want to say something out off topic ...

Rest and peace maya i love you from all my heart .
I took her yesterday to the vet last day omg i cry so much me and my wife are baby she was suffering to much the médications did not work !

Love you maya
My english suck im speaking french peace.


----------



## myke (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry to here that man. Hang in there. She’s pain free now.


----------



## Moist.Farms (Jan 25, 2022)

Ive been doing this pretty off the cuff and rather hot with Down to Earth amendments and its been working great. Had 1 flower run and now i have moms in veg no real issues nutrient wise. Clones do great being transplanted directly into it as well.

Base coco was:
1 part coco
1 part coco + perlite mix
1 part EWC

Veg Nutes were:
Veg 4-4-4 Between 3-4 tbsp per gallon
Humic Acids at 1-2 tbsp per gallon
Dolomite Lime at 1-2 tbsp per gallon

Flower Nutes were:
Rose & Flower 4-8-4 Between 3-4 tbsp per gallon
Humic Acids at 1-2 tbsp per gallon
Dolomite Lime at 1-2 tbsp per gallon

Solo cups and 3 gallon Veg obviously in veg only mix
About a 3 days before filliping to flower up pot into 10 gals with flower mix
Amended once in veg and once in flower with a hand full of the according nutes plus 50/50 coco & EWC
The veg amendment was a reaction after they ran out of food and was watered in with Fish Emulsion, kelp, and seaweed. 
Everything auto watered by Blumats withn ~8 pH Socal tap water.

Its been by far the easiest and most hand free growing experience ever.


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Hi every one
> Just want to say something out off topic ...
> 
> Rest and peace maya i love you from all my heart .
> ...


Regardez-vous ici. https://www.rollitup.org/t/just-dogs.879128/page-236#post-16772092
My French sucks, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 25, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Hi every one
> Just want to say something out off topic ...
> 
> Rest and peace maya i love you from all my heart .
> ...


I am so sorry.


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jan 25, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Hi every one
> Just want to say something out off topic ...
> 
> Rest and peace maya i love you from all my heart .
> ...


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## thctimmy (Jan 25, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Hi every one
> Just want to say something out off topic ...
> 
> Rest and peace maya i love you from all my heart .
> ...


So sorry to hear. I am sure you gave Maya the best life and she returned the favor. My boxers Porsche and Enzo are on the other side of the bridge, I am sure they are welcoming Maya. Until we meet them again!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 25, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Hi every one
> Just want to say something out off topic ...
> 
> Rest and peace maya i love you from all my heart .
> ...


Sorry for your loss. She was lucky to be with you 

SH420


----------



## JHake (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry for your loss. Also been a year since my dog died.


----------



## swedsteven (Feb 10, 2022)

Day 0
4 strawberry banana 
4 strawberry banana kush 
1 strawberry banana cheese mother that i wont keep change my mine 

Recycle those 5 gallon more then a year and i just top dress .

3/4 cup off 444 and half cup off ewc
Lets a go . 5 week veg ill try to fill my room lol .
I might transpant the bigger one .


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 10, 2022)

I've noticed that you should probably use 2/3 of the recommended doses!

Sorry to hear about your dog/family member.


----------



## myke (Feb 10, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> I've noticed that you should probably use 2/3 of the recommended doses!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dog/family member.


You mean the tbls per gallon once a month? I use way more,there recommended dose is for a geranium not a huge cannabis plant.


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 10, 2022)

myke said:


> You mean the tbls per gallon once a month? I use way more,there recommended dose is for a geranium not a huge cannabis plant.



Yeah right on the bottle. I'm finding it's a little too strong at full dose!

Not the top dress, but the pre amend.


----------



## myke (Feb 10, 2022)

Shaded420 said:


> Yeah right on the bottle. I'm finding it's a little too strong at full dose!
> 
> Not the top dress, but the pre amend.


Bottle? Im talking 444 dry fertilizer


----------



## Shaded420 (Feb 10, 2022)

myke said:


> Bottle? Im talking 444 dry fertilizer


Bottle, container. Potato, potato.


----------



## Bookush34 (Feb 11, 2022)

myke said:


> You mean the tbls per gallon once a month? I use way more,there recommended dose is for a geranium not a huge cannabis plant.


How much do you use?


----------



## myke (Feb 11, 2022)

Bookush34 said:


> How much do you use?


Pending plant size but 6 tablespoons per week for 10 g pot is average.


----------



## Mafioso Squid (Feb 12, 2022)

How do people feed autos with Gaia? I'm now preparing for my first grow and I've been warned that autoflowers are sensitive to nute-burn. Do you treat Gaia Green like liquid nutes where you dilute them heavily when feeding autos or can you go full strength as they're slow release?


----------



## myke (Feb 12, 2022)

Mafioso Squid said:


> How do people feed autos with Gaia? I'm now preparing for my first grow and I've been warned that autoflowers are sensitive to nute-burn. Do you treat Gaia Green like liquid nutes where you dilute them heavily when feeding autos or can you go full strength as they're slow release?


I mix one cup of Gaia with 5 gallons of promix hp. Moisten it and let sit in a warm place for a week or two.


----------



## Bookush34 (Feb 12, 2022)

myke said:


> Pending plant size but 6 tablespoons per week for 10 g pot is average.


Ok right on. I’m in 3gal. Ive been giving 2-3 tablespoons ever 7-10 days.


----------



## swedsteven (Feb 13, 2022)

Men they just love those old promix lol 

Strawberry banana best pheno need nitrogen like to much last grow she was yellow but was my best smoke so got to tune this one up even the mother always yellow.
i want to do a sea off green but i fuck my clone up.

I tranplant the Strawberry banana cheese in 17 gallon home made pot peace.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 1, 2022)

3 week in i top dress half cup off 444 and ewc
Lets go for another 3 week off veg and then i start flower i saw the begining off a spider mite infestations bug i fix it with 1 spray a week off spinosad safer brand .work good i did 2 application 1 a week until flowering to be sure even if i dont see any. the mother was the worst i cut a lot off them

And i lose 1 clone ...


----------



## Nezzy (Mar 11, 2022)

Long time follower, first time poster. I joined RIU just because of this Gaia Green post and wanted to be a part of it lol. Soooo much good info and I'm only on page 12!! 

I've been a hydro grower since 2005 and have made the switch to Gaia Green in early 2020 and haven't looked back. Last grow I feel like I mixed in too many random amendments and through my soil web off. This grow I'm trying to keep it simple and am hoping I can get my yields up. 

Specs as follows

Lighting- 1 315w CMH for Veg and adding 1 more for flowering 
Medium- Promix HP, perlite, casting/compost blend. Amended with Gaia All Purp and Power Bloom, mineralized phosphate, rock dust and oyster shell flower.
Water- Non PH'd RO. (2ppm and 6.5-7.0ph)
Containers- Solo cup for seedlings, then 1 gal plastic pots for early veg then 10 gal fabric pots to finish veg and flower.
Microbes- Compost teas every odd week (week 1, week 3 etc. Microbial Mass every even week (week 2, week 4 etc)
Day temp-22-25c
Night temp- 19-21c
Humidity- 40%rh

I water as needed with un ph'd RO water. Often giving less than what I should but I've found overwatering really sets the plants back in this medium. Every 1st and 3rd week they get a light compost tea (just compost and water with a tiny bit of Molasses).

I have to say these are my best looking plants so far however I've noticed my leaves taking on some different coloration. Can anyone give me some insight or am I worrying too much?


----------



## LordEnki (Mar 11, 2022)

Bookush34 said:


> Ok right on. I’m in 3gal. Ive been giving 2-3 tablespoons ever 7-10 days.


ummm... 2-3 TBSP 7-10 days seems like a lot.... maybe that much every 20ish days I'd think...
edit: the instructions on the bag say topdress 1 TBSP per gallon medium, once a month or as desired
weekly topdress seems a little over-the-top to me...


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 11, 2022)

Nezzy said:


> Long time follower, first time poster. I joined RIU just because of this Gaia Green post and wanted to be a part of it lol. Soooo much good info and I'm only on page 12!!
> 
> I've been a hydro grower since 2005 and have made the switch to Gaia Green in early 2020 and haven't looked back. Last grow I feel like I mixed in too many random amendments and through my soil web off. This grow I'm trying to keep it simple and am hoping I can get my yields up.
> 
> ...


Top dress 444 in veg and for n hor a little fish fertelizer i love to check my runnof ppm lol im at 3000 and the light green one was at 1500 and i add a little fish fertelizer in her water and she whent straight to 2700 .hope it help 


...no need more then the ewc 444 and 284 in your mix ...fish fertelizer for hungry girl
No ph buffer nothing everything is include my ph stay at 7.4 after years off reusing the same promix hp in the same pot no remixing just topdres

Peace keep it green

Little hydro setup just for fun !


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 11, 2022)

LordEnki said:


> ummm... 2-3 TBSP 7-10 days seems like a lot.... maybe that much every 20ish days I'd think...
> edit: the instructions on the bag say topdress 1 TBSP per gallon medium, once a month or as desired
> weekly topdress seems a little over-the-top to me...


Yup I’m not the only one feeding more then the instructions. @myke 

They are liking it for sure. Almost 10 weeks flower. The sour diesel looks like it will take more. Got a clone ready to go so I will find out. 

To be honest this is my first grow with Gia. So I guess I’ll test the product in a few weeks and adjust accordingly with the clone.


----------



## Nezzy (Mar 12, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Top dress 444 in veg and for n hor a little fish fertelizer i love to check my runnof ppm lol im at 3000 and the light green one was at 1500 and i add a little fish fertelizer in her water and she whent straight to 2700 .hope it help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty plants. Im starting to think that the less is more motto applies more to the Gaia Green line up than anything else. Love the stuff and cant see me using anything else. Kinda wish i hadnt spent so long in hydro but then again thats probably why i have such an appreciation for organic grown bud now a days.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 17, 2022)

I had to put my temp down if i want to keep my dwc lol

My vpd was perfect at 32 c 65%rh . Now that i change it ... no more praying .

Training day before flip and topdres monday 50/50 284/444 and ewc
Not done with the training


Peace keep it green !


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 17, 2022)

Here is some Gia green plants at day 79 of 12/12. 

Sour D and A OG kush 

Got a little brave with the UV this round. Burnt them a bit. Got clones ready to flip so get to play again.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 21, 2022)

Day 1 12/12

Topdress 
Volcanic rock dust 1/4cup
Ewc 1cup and half
Gaia green 444 and 284 1/3 cup each product more topdress to the hungry girl 1/2cup .

Weekly update this round !


Peace .


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 21, 2022)

Looking good!!
What are your plans for watering now that the net is in?


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 21, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> Looking good!!
> What are your plans for watering now that the net is in?


Hand watering men just saw your journal nice work i just topdress and tap water and reuse same pot ...
A lot science in your grow i never when more then a compost tea 2 year ago lol ...
This net is 10 year old never came out


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 21, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Hand watering men just saw your journal nice work i just topdress and tap water and reuse same pot ...
> A lot science in your grow i never when more then a compost tea 2 year ago lol ...
> This net is 10 year old never came out


Thanks, I appreciate that. I like to experiment with what mother nature has to offer. 

I feel for you with the hand watering. Sometimes that's the best way when your in pots. I've done this exact same type configuration. I used a 45 gallon trash can with a 1/4hp well pump. Garden hose with a 5ft watering wand. Still had to kneel and crouch but it was much easier than the alternative.


----------



## Bookush34 (Mar 26, 2022)

Instead of top dressing. Couldn’t you just mix it in water. Then water with it? It’s the same thing ain’t it.


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 27, 2022)

Day 7 12/12

I was not sure that 5 gallon pot was big enought...

Peace !


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 3, 2022)

Day 14 12/12

I am happy with everything very easy grow i start checking my runnof weekly just because i bought the ph and ppm kit and i feel it help me stay on top .i had to give some fish fertelizer for some pot that the runnof ppm was at 750 ppm . I found that at 3000ppm they are just more happy .

The hydro setup with megacrop dont grow faster or bigger buds then my soil mix will see at they end lol ...i plant some clone in one pot at the same time i start that dwc side by side!


Peace .


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 10, 2022)

Day 21

Hydro setup is 1 week behind why lol?

Time to topdress 1/2cup off each 444/284/ewc

Peace !


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 17, 2022)

Day 28 they drink so much ...

hydro setup is still 1 week behind ??
Peace .


----------



## Nezzy (Apr 17, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Day 28 they drink so much ...
> View attachment 5119858View attachment 5119859View attachment 5119860View attachment 5119861
> View attachment 5119862hydro setup is still 1 week behind ??View attachment 5119863View attachment 5119864View attachment 5119865View attachment 5119866
> Peace .


You have nicer looking, beefier plants in 5gal fabrics and organics than I did in RDWC... teach me your ways lol. Always enjoy your updates!!


----------



## McShnutz (Apr 17, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Day 28 they drink so much ...
> View attachment 5119858View attachment 5119859View attachment 5119860View attachment 5119861
> View attachment 5119862hydro setup is still 1 week behind ??View attachment 5119863View attachment 5119864View attachment 5119865View attachment 5119866
> Peace .


The dwc looks a bit hungry. I'd up the N a tiny bit.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 17, 2022)

Nezzy said:


> You have nicer looking, beefier plants in 5gal fabrics and organics than I did in RDWC... teach me your ways lol. Always enjoy your updates!!


Bro everything is in my post on this threath just water every day since week 2 off flowering keep an eye on my runnof weekly (3000ppm is what i aim for) and i over water everyday until my big ass under pot are full off water and if it drinkit after 3o min i add more water until it stay in the under pot .
Fish fertelizer 
Gaia Green 444 and 284
Ewc
Volcanic rock dust every second grow
Promix hp reuse it none stop 
Thats all .


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 17, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> The dwc looks a bit hungry. I'd up the N a tiny bit.


Megacrop at 2000ppm h202
Change reservoir eaCh week
Top off with tap water finish at 1400 at they end off the week.
i ajust the ph 5,6 once in the middle
I change reservoir every sunday when light turn on


----------



## Nezzy (Apr 17, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Bro everything is in my post on this threath just water every day since week 2 off flowering keep an eye on my runnof weekly (3000ppm is what i aim for) and i over water everyday until my big ass under pot are full off water and if it drinkit after 3o min i add more water until it stay in the under pot .
> Fish fertelizer
> Gaia Green 444 and 284
> Ewc
> ...



Watering to run off is interesting. Goes against everything I've read but apparently that means nothing as your plants are some of the nicest I've seen in Gaia. Keep it simple next run and following your method


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 17, 2022)

Nezzy said:


> Watering to run off is interesting. Goes against everything I've read but apparently that means nothing


That when they are big if i dont do that the top soil get dry and the top have to stay moist in veg i water less often.


----------



## swedsteven (Apr 24, 2022)

Day 35 
Hydro look funny 


The banana kush have some powder mildew it just start...i bring my dehumidificateur in the room and i do some light foliar with some silica (protek).and i untape 1 off my carbon filter to pull more air from my exhaust fan .
Peace .


----------



## McShnutz (Apr 24, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Day 35
> Hydro look funny
> View attachment 5123850View attachment 5123851View attachment 5123852View attachment 5123853View attachment 5123854View attachment 5123855
> View attachment 5123856View attachment 5123857View attachment 5123858View attachment 5123859
> ...


Yeah man that hydro plant looks goofy. Everything else is picture perfect!!!! Nice job


----------



## whiteeagle 420 (Apr 26, 2022)

MickFoster said:


> I've read through this thread a couple of times and it seems that the dry amendments mentioned are used in some type of soil or Promix HP peat moss......or a combination.
> 
> Does anyone use it successfully in a coco/perlite mix without any soil or peat?


Yes I think if you look at the first post the guy said yes his dad showed him how to use Gaia Green in coco onlly, I I like Royal Gold coco it's made in Humboldt county . exspensive but top grade you tube them they have several coco products. peace


----------



## swedsteven (May 2, 2022)

Day 43 late update
Last topdress went 50/50 for the lighter green and only bloom on the dark green .

Hydro setup start to get chunkyer faster on both strain ...


Peace


----------



## swedsteven (May 8, 2022)

Day 49

Happy mother day

Kids

Cheese for fun

Peace see ya next week .


----------



## swedsteven (May 15, 2022)

8 week i harvest all my banana kush and cheese due to .powder mildew was coming back slowly just a little 

Hydro bud have no smell green leaf smell and the same clone in organic soil smell so kushy !

Hydro

Organic 
All together 


1 last week Peace .


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 15, 2022)

I use the Gaia green 4-4-4 and 2-8-4 and add in my own microbes and use silica through the whole grow and it shows I used to just use a prebuilt ffof with a few different amendments and it worked as it should’ve but once I started making my soils with Gaia green and using recharge and silica it got so much better night and day.


----------



## swedsteven (May 22, 2022)

Harvest day 9 week
Organic grow strawberry banana 

Organic dry banana kush on the right and hydro on the left

Hydro strawberry banana 

All together 

After 3 day off cure the hydro bud start to taste good.
The Organic taste a lot more and hit me strong even without cure ...
Overall i got better looking buds from the hydro setup but they are less dense and less terpen.
Next grow ill go for only strawberry banana a lot more resistent and produce more with the kush taste .
Peace !!


----------



## Bullmark (Jun 26, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I use the Gaia green 4-4-4 and 2-8-4 and add in my own microbes and use silica through the whole grow and it shows I used to just use a prebuilt ffof with a few different amendments and it worked as it should’ve but once I started making my soils with Gaia green and using recharge and silica it got so much better night and day.


 That seems to be a good combination. I just tried a couple autos in OF+EWC+extra perlite. I stunted them in a starter mix that almost killed em and I lost 2-3 weeks of veg time. I almost tossed them but moved them into the OF mixture and they took off. Around day 30 I started top dressing small amounts of GG regularly. The plants are ridiculously short but have really produced some nice fat buds….all I’ve given them for the last 60 days is GG 444 & 284, silica, and stump tea for the microbes. 
I’m thinking they need one more week, two at the most. 
Im running some photos right behind them in Coco amended w/ GG, EWC and silica. They are growing like I’ve never seen…..I’m hoping to top dress routinely throughout flowering and get the same killer nuggets.


----------



## Bill_Nye (Jun 26, 2022)

Gelato kiss and Notorious Platinum Huckleberry Cookies day 43ish. Grown in promix veg and herb heavily amended with worm castings and Gaia green. Also added pumice, ricehulls and biochar. Did not top dress one time thru veg only top dressed 284 once 2weeks before flower. Fed recharge, fish shit and em-1.


----------



## CaseyQuinn (Jul 8, 2022)

Gaia for the WIN! Pictures taken 5 min ago of my current baby. Blue Triangle by Goat & Monkey Seeds. *Santa Cruz Blue Dream X Triangle Kush. Day 1 of week 11 of flower. Stanks soooo good! I use Gaia 4-4-4 & Gaia Power Bloom with ALOT of Uncle Jims E.W.C. .. I also use malted barley powder alot to pop them microbes. Lil Recharge in Veg. & Mammoth P throughout whole life cycle. Oh.. & horticultural Coconut now & then. Always just 1 plant at a time. 2x4 tent with a square 25 Gallon pot of no till living soil full of earthworms. Powered by H.L.G. 350R **SCROG 4 LIFE** Fun stuff!!!


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 8, 2022)

Bullmark said:


> That seems to be a good combination. I just tried a couple autos in OF+EWC+extra perlite. I stunted them in a starter mix that almost killed em and I lost 2-3 weeks of veg time. I almost tossed them but moved them into the OF mixture and they took off. Around day 30 I started top dressing small amounts of GG regularly. The plants are ridiculously short but have really produced some nice fat buds….all I’ve given them for the last 60 days is GG 444 & 284, silica, and stump tea for the microbes.
> I’m thinking they need one more week, two at the most.
> Im running some photos right behind them in Coco amended w/ GG, EWC and silica. They are growing like I’ve never seen…..I’m hoping to top dress routinely throughout flowering and get the same killer nuggets.


Whats the deal with silica, what brand should I buy & how do I feed it... top dress?


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jul 8, 2022)

I buy botanicare brand you mix it with your water you use it with every watering it promotes strong roots and helps create a protective wall on the root itself but you have to use with every watering I use a gallon with every grow


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 8, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Is it omri? Does it affect microbes?


----------



## Grow Monster (Jul 9, 2022)

Hey guys I'm new to gaja green.
Im in coco50%/ffof25%/perlite15%/ewc10% mix. I've been using fox farm trio nutes up til now. I water daily and Im on a feed water feed schedule with a qtr strength of suggested nutes so I could feed 4 times a week at 1500ppm. I'm on 4th week of bloom. I just added a top dressing of gg 70%284/30%444. How long does it take gg to break down? Should I still feed it the liquid nutes til gg breaks down? Would a gg/ewc tea make things work faster? Do I give it top dressings and teas or is that redundant and both ways are feedings. I plan to start giving it full tilt bloom booster in a couple of weeks. Will it be ok with gg and not burn the plant? Thanks in advance for any advice yall got.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 9, 2022)

Im going through the GAIA GREEN this year, HOLY.. Im up to 40kg of All Purpose and 30kg of Bloom already this year, with the price increases this is brutal. Good stuff tho.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 9, 2022)

Im going through the GAIA GREEN this year, HOLY.. Im up to 40kg of All Purpose and 30kg of Bloom already this year, with the price increases this is brutal. Good stuff tho.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 9, 2022)

I need to buy stock in GAIA with how much Im using this stuff.. So far the cheapest place on the internet for it that I have found is Indoorfarmer.ca, they are the only company I know that honours the free shipping on the 10kg bags, everyone else charges "heavy shipping" rates.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 9, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Im going through the GAIA GREEN this year, HOLY.. Im up to 40kg of All Purpose and 30kg of Bloom already this year, with the price increases this is brutal. Good stuff tho.


Can't imagine using 70kg in 7 months lolol


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 9, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Can't imagine using 70kg in 7 months lolol


I re did all my beds this year and I also expanded into fruits and veggies, I use Gaia for everything.. I've also went through 6 cubic yards of mushroom compost as well as several bags of pro mix and peat moss and various other things.. 

I am up to 22 different species of plants this year, everything from tomatoes to concord grapes and in between.. I am prepping a kale bed that is 5ft wide x 25ft long as we speak, I have made a few of these beds this year.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 9, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I re did all my beds this year and I also expanded into fruits and veggies, I use Gaia for everything.. I've also went through 6 cubic yards of mushroom compost as well as several bags of pro mix and peat moss and various other things..
> 
> I am up to 22 different species of plants this year, everything from tomatoes to concord grapes and in between.. I am prepping a kale bed that is 5ft wide x 25ft long as we speak, I have made a few of these beds this year.


That's my dream, lot of work but a lot of reward. Lucky to have that space!


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 9, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> That's my dream, lot of work but a lot of reward. Lucky to have that space!


I have several acres that I am building into a homestead slowly.. It is a TON of work, but when it's done it will be worth it. Next year I am starting chickens and pigs and expand my worm farm. One step at a time I suppose.


----------



## myke (Jul 9, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Whats the deal with silica, what brand should I buy & how do I feed it... top dress?


Vermiculite is good source of Si.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 9, 2022)

Diatomaceous earth could also be used for silica, also to help kill some ants..


----------



## rocky ridger (Jul 10, 2022)

Hey Guys and Gals.

Here's a link to an excel spreadsheet I made to calculate the final NPK ratio when you mix different amendments together. Several of the Gaia Green products are entered in there already but you can substitute your own by changing the respective values. I'm no expert in excel , so if you are, I'm sure you can improve the spreadsheet. If you are not good with spreadsheets it's probably best you save a separate copy before you start playing with it. You have to enter fertilizer quantity as ml in column B (conversions below). It will convert your entered ml into cups, teaspoons and tablespoons in columns C,D and E. Calculated NPK totals will show up in the yellow cells row 13 F,H and J. The calc .jpg below shows 1/2 cup of all purpose 4-4-4 with one cup of power bloom 2-8-4 and you get 1.5 cups of 2.665-6.670-4

Hope you find it useful. Fertilizer spreadsheet link

rockyridger


----------



## myke (Jul 10, 2022)

rocky ridger said:


> Hey Guys and Gals.
> 
> Here's a link to an excel spreadsheet I made to calculate the final NPK ratio when you mix different amendments together. Several of the Gaia Green products are entered in there already but you can substitute your own by changing the respective values. I'm no expert in excel , so if you are, I'm sure you can improve the spreadsheet. If you are not good with spreadsheets it's probably best you save a separate copy before you start playing with it. You have to enter fertilizer quantity as ml in column B (conversions below). It will convert your entered ml into cups, teaspoons and tablespoons in columns C,D and E. Calculated NPK totals will show up in the yellow cells row 13 F,H and J.
> 
> ...


Cool,I have no clue how to use it but could you enter in for me please.
1 cup 444
2 cup kelp
1 cup alfalfa 
1 cup super fly frass
cheers


----------



## rocky ridger (Jul 10, 2022)

myke said:


> Cool,I have no clue how to use it but could you enter in for me please.
> 1 cup 444
> 2 cup kelp
> 1 cup alfalfa
> ...


Sure Myke, looks like you're kinda low on Phosphorus depending what you're planning. Photo at the bottom, yellow cells.

When you click the link to dropbox, click the open button along the top left and select either excel for the web or google sheets to open the file in a web based spreadsheet program. from there you can enter your values in the calculator.


Or you can download the file from this link (select download instead of open) and enter your values as described in my previous post. If you don't have microsoft excel you can use google sheets (free) to use the spreadsheet.

Sorry but you'll have to figure it out eventually as I cant do all your calcs for ya.

Cheers
rockyridger


----------



## myke (Jul 10, 2022)

[Q


rocky ridger said:


> Sure Myke, looks like you're kinda low on Phosphorus depending what you're planning. Photo at the bottom, yellow cells.
> 
> When you click the link to dropbox, click the open button along the top left and select either excel for the web or google sheets to open the file in a web based spreadsheet program. from there you can enter your values in the calculator.
> View attachment 5161344
> ...


Awesome,thx so much,was kinda aiming for the 2-1-2 ratio,maybe just 1.5 cups kelp and Im close.
Cheers.


----------



## Grow Monster (Jul 24, 2022)

GiovanniJones said:


> Some people will top-dress at 1 TBSP per gallon each month. Maybe 1/4 TBSP per gallon each week is more consistent. What do you guys think of one versus the other?


Anyone use this method with success?
I tried 1 tbsp per gallon every 3weeks and my girls are hungry come end of week 2. I've up'd feeding to 2 tbsp per gallon of medium. Waiting to see results. Maybe I just got some greedy girls? Anyone else using double the amount suggested on here?


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 24, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Anyone use this method with success?
> I tried 1 tbsp per gallon every 3weeks and my girls are hungry come end of week 2. I've up'd feeding to 2 tbsp per gallon of medium. Waiting to see results. Maybe I just got some greedy girls? Anyone else using double the amount suggested on here?


I do agree that a more aggressive top dress is needed for many strains. I have also determined its very hard to run organics in 3 gals, lol. Ill be switching back to 5 perhaps 7 that will help me out I hope. But as you says each strain is specific, that's what makes this fun and frustrating at times haha! Good luck


----------



## JeffWix (Jul 24, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I do agree that a more aggressive top dress is needed for many strains. I have also determined its very hard to run organics in 3 gals, lol. Ill be switching back to 5 perhaps 7 that will help me out I hope. But as you says each strain is specific, that's what makes this fun and frustrating at times haha! Good luck


I agree that 3 gal is too small...I run 5 for room sake but 7 is best...I on this last run...noticed it went smoother when I top dressed at 2 weeks instead of 3...I believe with the 3 gal you pass too much water across it...same with 5 as to why it is not available by week 3 and the plants are hungry little bitches...so I had a Xtra clone that just hung out in the corner...I took double the 444 and poured it on top, mixed it in the soil, then watered it...it just ate it and wanted more...so if your wallet can handle it, then go for it.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 24, 2022)

How much are you guys paying for this stuff?? I'm getting 20kg bags for 80bucks (2-8-4) at the hydro shop. They sell it for 95$.


----------



## Grow Monster (Jul 24, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I do agree that a more aggressive top dress is needed for many strains. I have also determined its very hard to run organics in 3 gals, lol. Ill be switching back to 5 perhaps 7 that will help me out I hope. But as you says each strain is specific, that's what makes this fun and frustrating at times haha! Good luck


I got some in 3 and 1 gallon fabric pots. 1st time growing in the 1gallon. It does take more attention. Im going back to 3's. The guys on this post were talking about giving less nutes but more often. Im thinking that might work for the 1's. 1st time with gaja green and I actually switched from liquid nutes mid run so im tryna get it rt.


----------



## Grow Monster (Jul 24, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> I agree that 3 gal is too small...I run 5 for room sake but 7 is best...I on this last run...noticed it went smoother when I top dressed at 2 weeks instead of 3...I believe with the 3 gal you pass too much water across it...same with 5 as to why it is not available by week 3 and the plants are hungry little bitches...so I had a Xtra clone that just hung out in the corner...I took double the 444 and poured it on top, mixed it in the soil, then watered it...it just ate it and wanted more...so if your wallet can handle it, then go for it.


I like the 3 gallons imo but u might be rt about the smaller pots getting watered more often and depleting the organic nutes sooner.


----------



## thctimmy (Jul 24, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> I like the 3 gallons imo but u might be rt about the smaller pots getting watered more often and depleting the organic nutes sooner.


This plus what Jeff said. I was watering twice a day in 3gal, when I had done 1x for 5. But I didn't change the amendments till too late. I effectively was burning through it 2x as fast. Peace all!


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 24, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> I need to buy stock in GAIA with how much Im using this stuff.. So far the cheapest place on the internet for it that I have found is Indoorfarmer.ca, they are the only company I know that honours the free shipping on the 10kg bags, everyone else charges "heavy shipping" rates.


I order through wegrowbuds.com 
Their prices are a bit cheaper that indoor farmer
About 10 buks cheaper for the 10 kg bags
Only down side is the shipping is free on orders over 199 i believe usa only.
Its hard to find the multipurpose and the bloom instock at the same time so you have to hunt for it or make seperat purchases


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 24, 2022)

I use the method you guys are talking about, In 1, 2 and 3 gallon pots. So to me it comes down to pot size in relation to plant size and how long the plant has been In the pot.

I find I need to top dress at least 2 weeks in and if the plant is bigger (more established in the pot) I top dress right at flip.
So if I put a plant from solo cup to 2 gallon let it settle into pot for a week give or take then I shouldn't have to top dress till week 2


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 24, 2022)

Grow shop..? Ontario. Pretty abundant round here. It's listed for 95 but I get it for 80. Listed 55 for 10kg I pay 40. Lol. My buddy works there. I think you can get it even cheaper but have to order wholesale, prob a skid worth. Would be ok if a few guys went in on it.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> How much are you guys paying for this stuff?? I'm getting 20kg bags for 80bucks (2-8-4) at the hydro shop. They sell it for 95$.


Where are you getting it for 80 bux per 20kg? That's a really good deal, I can't find it anywhere cheaper then 100.00+ expensive taxes. comes out closer to 120.00 then 100.00.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Grow shop..? Ontario. Pretty abundant round here. It's listed for 95 but I get it for 80. Listed 55 for 10kg I pay 40. Lol. My buddy works there


Yeah I can't find a grow shop in this area for that price.. Ritchies Feed & Seed is 99.99+ tax, all the shops Ive called in the area its around the same price.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 24, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Where are you getting it for 80 bux per 20kg? That's a really good deal, I can't find it anywhere cheaper then 100.00+ expensive taxes. comes out closer to 120.00 then 100.00.


Well I'm not going to say the exact shop.... Officer. Ps I'm legal. Don't bother


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 24, 2022)

With as much of this shit as Im going through you would think Ritchies would cut me some discounts/ nope. I for sure need to find a better source since I am always needing this stuff.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 24, 2022)

Jjgrow420 said:


> Well I'm not going to say the exact shop.... Officer. Ps I'm legal. Don't bother


You know people use Gaia Green for more then just growing Cannabis eh? I use this for my whole fruits and veggie garden, sorry for asking for a place that would be the most discount. PS Don't brag that you have a discount shop if you are not willing to provide where we can go get it.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Jul 24, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> You know people use Gaia Green for more then just growing Cannabis eh? I use this for my whole fruits and veggie garden, sorry for asking for a place that would be the most discount. PS Don't brag that you have a discount shop if you are not willing to provide where we can go get it.


I wasn't bragging I left the listed prices and said that I get a friend price. I don' t need people calling grow stores asking for jjgrow specials. Lmao. I even said it multiple times so you got the point. (apparently not)


----------



## myke (Jul 24, 2022)

Some Gaia fuzz, and some gnats in my outdoor toms.


----------



## Grow Monster (Jul 25, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> I use the method you guys are talking about, In 1, 2 and 3 gallon pots. So to me it comes down to pot size in relation to plant size and how long the plant has been In the pot.
> 
> I find I need to top dress at least 2 weeks in and if the plant is bigger (more established in the pot) I top dress right at flip.
> So if I put a plant from solo cup to 2 gallon let it settle into pot for a week give or take then I shouldn't have to top dress till week 2


So u top dress every two weeks for big plants?
Do u use 2 or 1 tbsp per gallon of medium?
Also do u use tea's to jump start microbes?
Im wondering if the microbes being super active depletes nutes faster.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 25, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> So u top dress every two weeks for big plants?
> Do u use 2 or 1 tbsp per gallon of medium?
> Also do u use tea's to jump start microbes?
> Im wondering if the microbes being super active depletes nutes faster.


Yes. The more active the soil is the faster the nutrients will be broken down and become available.


----------



## Grow Monster (Jul 26, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Where are you getting it for 80 bux per 20kg? That's a really good deal, I can't find it anywhere cheaper then 100.00+ expensive taxes. comes out closer to 120.00 then 100.00.


Best price I've seen. Sometimes they have flash sales and price is even better. U can get free shipping if u get $50 of qualifying free shipping stuff. Or its about $15 shipping.


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 26, 2022)

If I lived in the states that would be a good deal there, Im not sure it would be worth shipping 20kg bags from USA to Canada, that could get pricey after shipping,


----------



## That Guy Mike (Jul 29, 2022)

Looking for some advice here..

I have a few outdoor autos - Lambs Bread, GSC and Candy Cane - that are close to being ready (I think a week, maybe 2) and I'm debating giving one more top dress of 284 with tmrw morning's watering.
Pictures are the LB, but the others are all at a similar stage.

Any opinions welcome


----------



## Playk328 (Jul 29, 2022)

That Guy Mike said:


> Looking for some advice here..
> 
> I have a few outdoor autos - Lambs Bread, GSC and Candy Cane - that are close to being ready (I think a week, maybe 2) and I'm debating giving one more top dress of 284 with tmrw morning's watering.
> Pictures are the LB, but the others are all at a similar stage.
> ...


I would just water til the end from this point, there is no point in adding more gaia green at this point.


----------



## thctimmy (Aug 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Yes. The more active the soil is the faster the nutrients will be broken down and become available.


So I just realized that my last run (that was deficient and I was playing catchup on since week 3) was not promix hp, rather promix hp cc, which apparently has coco in it. 

That would explain the 2x per day watering and fast depletion of the nutrients compared to previous runs with just promix hp. 

Now, I have about 25gal worth mixed with Gaia Green. do I use that for 1 gallon pots then transfer to the 5 or 7 gals with promix hp, or use the blend for something else and start fresh


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 2, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> So I just realized that my last run (that was deficient and I was playing catchup on since week 3) was not promix hp, rather promix hp cc, which apparently has coco in it.
> 
> That would explain the 2x per day watering and fast depletion of the nutrients compared to previous runs with just promix hp.
> 
> Now, I have about 25gal worth mixed with Gaia Green. do I use that for 1 gallon pots then transfer to the 5 or 7 gals with promix hp, or use the blend for something else and start fresh


Sure, you can start in 1's then transfer to 5's or 7's. I'd go as big as you can.


----------



## myke (Aug 2, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> So I just realized that my last run (that was deficient and I was playing catchup on since week 3) was not promix hp, rather promix hp cc, which apparently has coco in it.
> 
> That would explain the 2x per day watering and fast depletion of the nutrients compared to previous runs with just promix hp.
> 
> Now, I have about 25gal worth mixed with Gaia Green. do I use that for 1 gallon pots then transfer to the 5 or 7 gals with promix hp, or use the blend for something else and start fresh


I would just mix it with promix and food to dilute the coco down some.


----------



## TheTerpinator (Aug 7, 2022)

GreenHighlander said:


> No I do not. I have tried a few times and never seem to time it right. So I keep a bottle of Neptunes harvest around for emergencies , but I prefer an early fade to no fade at all , so when a plant shows the need I just take note of it for next time.
> 
> Cheers


Dude, seriously? Over 500 posts and no one has said anything about your fkd-up avatar! I don't even want to know what that animal is that you're crank'n on!


----------



## TheTerpinator (Aug 7, 2022)

Bump.
How has this dude been on this forum this long????? Bestiality!


----------



## sunni (Aug 8, 2022)

pretty sure its just a flying squirrel


----------



## myke (Aug 8, 2022)

sunni said:


> pretty sure its just a flying squirrel


As it screams. Weeeeeee!


----------



## TheTerpinator (Aug 8, 2022)

sunni said:


> pretty sure its just a flying squirrel


My bad. Please delete my comments from this thread so they don't mess with the flow.


----------



## StoneSoup (Aug 9, 2022)

How often are people using the tea recipe on the back of the Dr Earths? Is the benefit a bit faster nutrient availability?


----------



## JeffWix (Aug 9, 2022)

StoneSoup said:


> How often are people using the tea recipe on the back of the Dr Earths? Is the benefit a bit faster nutrient availability?


I absolutely use teas with both Gaia Green and or Dr Earth...I also use bokashi in the soil and top dressing ...just not on seedlings or fresh clones.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Sep 25, 2022)

CaseyQuinn said:


> Gaia for the WIN! Pictures taken 5 min ago of my current baby. Blue Triangle by Goat & Monkey Seeds. *Santa Cruz Blue Dream X Triangle Kush. Day 1 of week 11 of flower. Stanks soooo good! I use Gaia 4-4-4 & Gaia Power Bloom with ALOT of Uncle Jims E.W.C. .. I also use malted barley powder alot to pop them microbes. Lil Recharge in Veg. & Mammoth P throughout whole life cycle. Oh.. & horticultural Coconut now & then. Always just 1 plant at a time. 2x4 tent with a square 25 Gallon pot of no till living soil full of earthworms. Powered by H.L.G. 350R **SCROG 4 LIFE** Fun stuff!!!


Nicely done. How did they smoke? Hope you had a great cure!


----------



## Eatanute3 (Sep 25, 2022)

Just started using GG and this is amazing. This thread has it all, I use the simple mix of pro mix, ewc, 4-4-4, lime, AZos, and some bloom. I cook the soil for 30 days. Pop the seeds and wait a week or two till transplant into 10 gal pots(final pot) . For cooking I have heavy duty bins with lids that I cut the center of the lid out. I then add garden fabric in place of the plastic I cut out. Now the lid is fully breathable. I then take it out every 4-8 days and place it in a Tumbler and water it while turning. This gets great aeration to the soil. I use this method for my compost pile for my outdoor gardens. I have a mesh system to shift out my worms, that I add back to my compost pile.


----------



## Bullmark (Sep 28, 2022)

So I thought I’d post my current grow in hopes that it may help others…..actually that’s BS…..I really just wanted to show off some nasty dank frosted nuggets that are hard as a rock…you could literally break a window….maybe.
Anyway, this was first try with Gaia Green and first dive into growing in Coco. I kept it pretty simple except for trying to grow 3 different strains at the same time. That has been challenging b/c all 3 are on pace to finish weeks apart and they all require different levels of food.
To keep it simple I pre-mixed the following and let it sit for a couple weeks, although I don’t think it was necessary.
-Fox Farms 70/30 buffered coco
- roughly 20% worm castings
- Gaia Green 4-4-4….about 75% of the directed amounts per gallon.
- small amount of 10-3-1 bat guano
- small amount of kelp meal
- a couple spoonfuls of Mykos 
I moved from seedlings to this mix in a 1 gal and grew for almost 3 weeks. 
Then moved to 5 gal fabric pots, vegged for 2 more weeks and flipped to 12/12.
I gave water along with 150ppm cal mag and once a week gave stump tea.
After 2 weeks of 12/12 I top dressed, but b/c they were still so lush and green I only gave about a 2/3rds amount…..consisted of the same amendments, but instead of all 4-4-4 Gaia Green I went with about 80% 2-8-4…..and eliminated the bat guano.
I should have top dressed a full dose b/c about 2 weeks later, two of the plants started fading.
I quickly gave another light top dress and hoped for the best. 
It has now been 68 days since the flip.
Plant 1, a Jack Herer, is borderline ready. The calyces have Plenty of amber trichs throughout but there are still a few white pistils popping. I’ll give one more week and likely harvest.
Plant 2 is an Amnesia, and she’s the heavy feeder. She faded more than the other two. 
Her buds aren’t the biggest but every single one, even the lowers, are rock hard and perfectly shaped like an egg. I’m guessing she has a good 2 weeks and likely 3.
Plant 3 is a Gelato OG….the smallest and most compact, also the smelliest and stickiest by far. Super strong smell of lemon and pine.
Her first pistils didn’t show until almost 3 weeks after the light flip…so she’s gonna be the last to finish Looking like 3/4 weeks.
During the flower stage, the only “bud booster” I’ve given is a little tea that I brewed consisting of worm castings filtered through a thin nylon sock, molasses, some kelp meal and about 1tsp/gal of crushed langebeinite (sp?). You really have to crush it thoroughly again and again to get it to powder form. 
That’s about it…..next run I will top dress a little heavier and/or more often. I’ve attached pics of each plant from afar and an up close view of a bud from each.


----------



## Bullmark (Sep 28, 2022)

Sorry forgot to add the pics…


----------



## JeffWix (Sep 29, 2022)

What are the strains you are growing?


----------



## senukezero (Oct 5, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> I absolutely use teas with both Gaia Green and or Dr Earth...I also use bokashi in the soil and top dressing ...just not on seedlings or fresh clones.


How much bokashi do you think should be ammended to super soil? I'm using an All-Purpose Organic Coco Coir Blended with Perlite, Aged forest humus, Dolomite, Oyster Shell, BAT Guano and Worm Casting and im not sure if i should be using less then what is recommended on the label. This is the soil im using. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B085BPLGD9


----------



## JeffWix (Oct 6, 2022)

senukezero said:


> How much bokashi do you think should be ammended to super soil? I'm using an All-Purpose Organic Coco Coir Blended with Perlite, Aged forest humus, Dolomite, Oyster Shell, BAT Guano and Worm Casting and im not sure if i should be using less then what is recommended on the label. This is the soil im using. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B085BPLGD9


I would go with what is recommended...I pretty much go by that and then adjust how I see fit.


----------



## senukezero (Oct 6, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> I would go with what is recommended...I pretty much go by that and then adjust how I see fit.


Cool ok thanks. I contacted the company that sold the soil and they told me the same thing and they gave me suggestions what other products i should use to go with the soil to finish the grow.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 30, 2022)

Is everyone using the feeding schedule posted on the initial post? I haven’t used this stuff in a while but I thought it was 2tbsp per gallon every 3 weeks, not one? Sorry for the dumb question, appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Oct 30, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Is everyone using the feeding schedule posted on the initial post? I haven’t used this stuff in a while but I thought it was 2tbsp per gallon every 3 weeks, not one? Sorry for the dumb question, appreciate everyone’s input.


I amended the soil for transplant with 3 tbs per gallon of medium. I top dressed every 27 days with 1 tbs per gallon. My current run is nanaz from Robin Hood seeds


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Oct 30, 2022)

Thanks, looks like it’s working.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 5, 2022)

I am back for another one !
2 original afghani reg
1 super lemon haze fem
3 banana punch fem
1 white widow fem
Canuk seeds
See yaa all soon .


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 5, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> I amended the soil for transplant with 3 tbs per gallon of medium. I top dressed every 27 days with 1 tbs per gallon. My current run is nanaz from Robin Hood seeds
> View attachment 5219947


 Been seeing alot about that breeder. is this your 1st run with Robin genetics / what bank did you order from "Silver Star Seed Bank" ?


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 5, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> Been seeing alot about that breeder. is this your 1st run with Robin genetics / what bank did you order from "Silver Star Seed Bank" ?


I can vouch for Silver Star, ive got several packs of Sq1/RH from him.


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 5, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> I amended the soil for transplant with 3 tbs per gallon of medium. I top dressed every 27 days with 1 tbs per gallon. My current run is nanaz from Robin Hood seeds
> View attachment 5219947


looking fire, Im not sure if we traded comments on discord but I loved the one pheno I ran of this. Gassy banana peel terps. Love the fade you got going here nice work


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 5, 2022)

I have ordered from silver star, black dog and multi verse. Everything I have popped from titan has been fire. Violet fuel on deck week 10 of veg waiting for the flower tent


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 5, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> looking fire, Im not sure if we traded comments on discord but I loved the one pheno I ran of this. Gassy banana peel terps. Love the fade you got going here nice work


U go by thctimmy on the discord as well? I go by soildawg


----------



## thctimmy (Nov 5, 2022)

Im around d30 violet fuel, ill get pics soon. 4/5 were short runts but 1 is a little leggy and stacking. Also have rainbow sherbet along with it, all 3 phenos looking good.

I am crmtimmy1979 I think over there.


----------



## Ghubbard100 (Nov 5, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> Im around d30 violet fuel, ill get pics soon. 4/5 were short runts but 1 is a little leggy and stacking. Also have rainbow sherbet along with it, all 3 phenos looking good.
> 
> I am crmtimmy1979 I think over there.


I’m 2/5 with cabbage mutants. The other 3 are still in 1.5 gal pots been toped a bunch and kinda just watered when I remember them and there bushes lol I’ll get pics when I get outta the tree stand and home. But they wanted to grow straight up I believe they have been topped 3 times now and I’m prolly gonna have to do it again to get a nice canopy for flower. The 3 of them have rsvp’ed there stay for the flower tent begging November 19th lol


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 7, 2022)

6/7 pop


Mix
5 gallon fabric pot each pot containt
4 gallon promix hp new
1 cup worm casting
3/4cup 444 gaia green
3/4cup diatomaceous earth
1/4 cup volcanic rock powder
Tap water


Peace.


----------



## swedsteven (Nov 10, 2022)

They all show there first leaf. Going good


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 12, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> I can vouch for Silver Star, ive got several packs of Sq1/RH from him.


 yea promote Square-One and Robin Hood genetics - not familiar with them - how are the genetics - best strains ?? just befor they cahanged their site wa able to get 1 pack of GG4 -Ethos and Grampa's Stash all for $60.00 all un-opened-- They do have some Ethos regulars (these are not posted) have to contact them so they can send you what still is available believe there was about 6-7 reg packs


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 12, 2022)

thctimmy said:


> looking fire, Im not sure if we traded comments on discord but I loved the one pheno I ran of this. Gassy banana peel terps. Love the fade you got going here nice work


 how is "Discord" ?


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 12, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> I amended the soil for transplant with 3 tbs per gallon of medium. I top dressed every 27 days with 1 tbs per gallon. My current run is nanaz from Robin Hood seeds
> View attachment 5219947


 beautiful work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! was wondering about "Nanaz" if it smokes/tatse like it looks - it's a winner - smoke report when ready - please ! might have to get them there Nanaz'ers (1/2 pack only - if remember right)


----------



## wag040 (Nov 16, 2022)

Question on feeding schedules. When I up pot to my final 7-gallon pot, I dose it with a 50/50 mix of the GG AP and GG Bloom at 3T per gallon. How long will this feeding last until I have to do a top dress? I usually let the plant acclimate to the new pot for about 7-10 days and then I would flip to flower.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 7, 2022)

Seedling where stunted so i bought clone in a dispensary 
4 biscotti 
3 sour apple 



Peace.


----------



## F2-F2-F2’s (Dec 10, 2022)

KootenayDIY said:


> I top feed once every 3-4 weeks. Fill the plants fridge and let it eat. Best way to activate and compliment the soil is with more beneficial bacteria and microbes. Brew compost tea’s!
> 
> I feed the plants tea two times per feed cycle. Up to the 5th week of flower or just after my last feeding.


what are the ingredients of your teas? Figured I would ask as I may try your Recipe.


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 12, 2022)

I changed feeding schedule from gaia green schedule to a weekly schedule. Think its a lot better than the rollercoaster up and down the way gaia recommends on a 3 week. Currently in flower i use 3 tbsp power bloom weekly for 5 gallon pots. Starting about week 3 of flower. Adjust as flower progresses but the 2 to 3 tbsp a week is seeming to be the sweet spot. Feel like 1 tbsp per gallon every 3 weeks is on the low side. Will cut it down slowly from 3 tbsp to 1 tbsp per week before harvest. Best results so far using gaia this way.

Gaia says top dress about 5 tbsp every 3 weeks, and i use about 9 tbsp for a 5 gallon in 3 weeks of flower..


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 12, 2022)

Ghubbard100 said:


> I amended the soil for transplant with 3 tbs per gallon of medium. I top dressed every 27 days with 1 tbs per gallon. My current run is nanaz from Robin Hood seeds
> View attachment 5219947


Plants look lovely! Curious of your pot size and tent temperature. I been using gaja for a lil while now and for me plant size is what I feed according to. I give my 1 and 3 gallon pots 2 tbsp.
Then u wait 27 days until top dressing. Is that prolonged with teas and bloom boosters. I run multiple strains each grow and I notice some have early fade after 4 weeks and some stay green(not as green as yours). Is that about normal for u? Is it the extra nutes in the amended soil that got u that green? And thats why u only need to top dress at 4 weeks instead of 3?


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 12, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Currently in flower i use 3 tbsp power bloom weekly for 5 gallon pots.


Seems like alot. Any pics? I've tailored my feeding to accommodate plant size and not pot size. With that logic I assume your plants are huge with u using double the suggested amount of nutes. Any nute burn?


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 12, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Seems like alot. Any pics? I've tailored my feeding to accommodate plant size and not pot size. With that logic I assume your plants are huge with u using double the suggested amount of nutes. Any nute burn?


Id say they r bigger, just a 5 gallon size plant. In a scrog. Zero nute burn, opposite actually id say its a tiny bit hungry. Bottom leaves r slowly yellowing. 2 plants in a 4x4


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 12, 2022)

I questioned how fresh my bag of power bloom was when i bought it. Wonder if there is a date on it. Suppose the grow shows its prob fine. All i would say is if adjusted to 2 tbsp per week is closer to the 5 tbsp gaia recommends.


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 12, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Id say they r bigger, just a 5 gallon size plant. In a scrog. Zero nute burn, opposite actually id say its a tiny bit hungry. Bottom leaves r slowly yellowing. View attachment 52368212 plants in a 4x4View attachment 5236822


They look great! I can see the heavy feeding on the leaves. When the edges raise up and look serrated. Some plants show that way instead of burnt tips. I think u pushed it just the rt amount. I personally like more fading towards the end tho. Taste is better imo. Gd job bro.


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 14, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> They look great! I can see the heavy feeding on the leaves. When the edges raise up and look serrated. Some plants show that way instead of burnt tips. I think u pushed it just the rt amount. I personally like more fading towards the end tho. Taste is better imo. Gd job bro.


Still few weeks from harvest. Should add, I dont add much in the premix as i recycle old soil. I just add ewc. And rely on the top dress to feed my plants. Especially in the trans before flower.


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 14, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Still few weeks from harvest. Should add, I dont add much in the premix as i recycle old soil. I just add ewc. And rely on the top dress to feed my plants. Especially in the trans before flower.


How many weeks is she? Yeah when u go into flower with a healthy plant it's just an easy ride it out and wait for it to be done adventure. I recycle old soil also but starting fresh this run. Ran into some pest issues and don't wanna chance them showing back up but I think they came in the ewc which sucks.


----------



## Toka416 (Dec 14, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> How many weeks is she? Yeah when u go into flower with a healthy plant it's just an easy ride it out and wait for it to be done adventure. I recycle old soil also but starting fresh this run. Ran into some pest issues and don't wanna chance them showing back up but I think they came in the ewc which sucks.


Edited, some info ill keep to myself.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 16, 2022)

Toka416 said:


> Id say they r bigger, just a 5 gallon size plant. In a scrog. Zero nute burn, opposite actually id say its a tiny bit hungry. Bottom leaves r slowly yellowing. View attachment 52368212 plants in a 4x4View attachment 5236822


Do you give some 444 in flower they look hungry for some nitrogen. 
I like to go 50/50 for flower 2-8-4 is not enought in my book lol.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 16, 2022)

Just went with a foliar spray off neem oil

Sour apple 

Biscotti 

Keep it green.


----------



## JeffWix (Dec 16, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> Just went with a foliar spray off neem oil
> View attachment 5238524
> Sour apple
> View attachment 5238523
> ...


Damn dude...I hope you ran electrical just for your grow...those 2 prong outlets have no ground and are old cloth insulation and white copper...probably leading to a fuse panel unless it was updated...what I would recommend is putting a GFCI where the outlet is you are using...it will work without a ground and it will protect everything down stream from where it was installed...looks like the one shown has a couple of blowups on it.
I mix some 444 in with 284 for the first application but do not on any sequential top dressings.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 17, 2022)

JeffWix said:


> Damn dude...I hope you ran electrical just for your grow...those 2 prong outlets have no ground and are old cloth insulation and white copper...probably leading to a fuse panel unless it was updated...what I would recommend is putting a GFCI where the outlet is you are using...it will work without a ground and it will protect everything down stream from where it was installed...looks like the one shown has a couple of blowups on it.
> I mix some 444 in with 284 for the first application but do not on any sequential top dressings.



I use the 240 volt heater wire and my panel is not fuse.
Black paint on the outlet nothing blow i use this outlet for a fan .paint is from when i spray a 5 gallon white bucket to use it in a dwc .


----------



## JeffWix (Dec 17, 2022)

swedsteven said:


> View attachment 5238747
> I use the 240 volt heater wire and my panel is not fuse.
> Black paint on the outlet nothing blow i use this outlet for a fan .paint is from when i spray a 5 gallon white bucket to use it in a dwc .


I would incorporate a GFCI into your depicted system there, unless it already is...especially with all that water...glad to know nothing blew up there...I used to see so many problems with old electrical in houses...but I am retired from doing any electrical work anymore...not worth it in this economy...fuel prices too high, no materiels to buy...too much for them If they are available...prices fluctuate too much to give a bid and have it valid for 5 days.


----------



## Django66 (Dec 21, 2022)

A Smoke alarm and Fire extinguisher is a great addition to any grow room. Who wants to call 911.
Gaya green tip; don't leave it outside where a racoon will open the containers up a spill it everywhere. I saw his little footprints. Bone meal, blood meal, something smelled good.


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 23, 2022)

Paint the wall everything looking good i will topdress and flip in 10 to 14 days .
Light make the picture more yellow. 

Sour apple 

Biscotti 

Peace keep it green .


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy plant
Training them and flip in a week
They all got there topdress 
1/4cup off 444 284 and worm casting 
3 cups of promix hp

Sour apple

Biscotti 

Happy new year !


----------



## gqjeff (Jan 2, 2023)

swedsteven said:


> 6/7 pop
> 
> View attachment 5222897
> Mix
> ...


Would you use the same recipe
For autos?


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 3, 2023)

Yes

50/50 all the way .




gqjeff said:


> Would you use the same recipe
> For autos?


----------



## gqjeff (Jan 3, 2023)

swedsteven said:


> Yes
> 
> 50/50 all the way .


5 gallon fabric pot
pro mix HP
worm castings
GG 4-4-4
dolomite lime

then 50/50 at day 21 and if pre flowering nothing else and if not then 50/50 3 weeks later and no more...


----------



## swedsteven (Jan 3, 2023)

Look good
topdress last a month you might have to topdress in mid flowering 50/50 .
I never grew auto . But they must take more then a month to flower.

Ps dont need to add dolomite lime with new promix.
Wont do anything bad.


----------



## gqjeff (Jan 3, 2023)

swedsteven said:


> Look good
> topdress last a month you might have to topdress in mid flowering 50/50 .
> I never grew auto . But they must take more then a month to flower.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## swedsteven (Friday at 5:46 AM)

4 days off 12/12

topdress schedule at 3 week and 6week in 12/12
Its my first time growing those gene ill go 50/50 444/284 , ewc and promix hp .
Peace.


----------



## Grow Monster (Saturday at 1:53 AM)

swedsteven said:


> ill go 50/50 444/284


Thru your entire bloom? I've seen guys go 50/50 thru entire life of plant with great results. Ima try atleast 2 girls like that this current run im starting. With 50/50 and cold temps the trichome production seemed crazy out of this world. The hairs had trichomes on it. Looked like a coat of fur. So I gotta try it out. I like gaja green alot and have gd success but im noticing its missing a few ingredients (trace elements) that could improve it a bit. Or maybe its just me wanting to push em a lil more. Of course u can just throw it in a couple teas I guess. Do u add supplements with your gg?


----------



## swedsteven (Saturday at 5:51 AM)

Grow Monster said:


> Thru your entire bloom? I've seen guys go 50/50 thru entire life of plant with great results. Ima try atleast 2 girls like that this current run im starting. With 50/50 and cold temps the trichome production seemed crazy out of this world. The hairs had trichomes on it. Looked like a coat of fur. So I gotta try it out. I like gaja green alot and have gd success but im noticing its missing a few ingredients (trace elements) that could improve it a bit. Or maybe its just me wanting to push em a lil more. Of course u can just throw it in a couple teas I guess. Do u add supplements with your gg?


All the micro nutrient are in the mix its just not label.
50/50 all the way is the way 3-6-4 npk
I even have great succes without ewc ... as long as i keep 50/50 mix not enought nitrogen in the bloom mix 2-8-4 is very a low amount off nitrogen to keep keep plant green until they end so i can let the thricrome amber a little. If you mix 30%ewc its another story!


----------



## Grow Monster (Saturday at 9:47 AM)

swedsteven said:


> If you mix 30%ewc its another story!


So you're saying that if u add ewc(1-0-0) during bloom u can use less 444?
In your opinion do u think adding kelp, gauno and blood meal would be pointless? I'm not sure exactly whats all in gg.


----------



## rickstar420 (Saturday at 12:39 PM)

myke said:


> Safe to say the calmag didn't help?Dark green on new growth from the N in calmag.No burnt tips.The Neptune along with the dry should have enough.Perhaps excess of Ca? Lights too close? pH off?. Just throwing out solutions/possibility's.I really dont know.


 I had this on one of my autoflower plants a couple years ago. I remember I put light closer to plant then backed it off a day or 2 later, when I saw the leaves doing that. Thinking now that maybe the light intensity being so close made it want more nutes. ....maybe more potassium . 3 grows from salts to half organic and half salt, even one grow got so big I had to put outside in mid summer. Learned a lot there ...3 re veged on me ..gonna start full organic run asap , thanks to this wicked thread


----------



## swedsteven (Saturday at 4:35 PM)

Grow Monster said:


> So you're saying that if u add ewc(1-0-0) during bloom u can use less 444?
> In your opinion do u think adding kelp, gauno and blood meal would be pointless? I'm not sure exactly whats all in gg.


Yes look at the ingredients list all those are there and its pretty well balance i reuse old 5 gallon for years before trowing everything because off spiders mite .

I add ewc but not more then 1/3cup per topdress some build there medium up to 30%. 

Read all from the 1 page a lot to learn from différents perspective. I love gaia so simple and it work .


----------



## rickstar420 (Saturday at 8:52 PM)

CaseyQuinn said:


> Oops. I left out the 10 TBS. Glacial Rock Dust.


How did it work out


----------

